# Sticky  Thy Poetry



## Surreal Breakfast

[No message]


----------



## Happy

Very beautiful poetry Surreal. I think all the poems are very creative, even the lemon! Haha. When did you create these?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Thanks:happy:, I wrote them at different times, but most of them were created around the start of last month.


----------



## lunniey

i like your poems sureal they're nice and funny..
i see that u really like making poems with rhyme..
i like making poems too,but i'm not really good at it :tongue:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Thanks Lunniey, rhyming is fun :laughing:
Oh look my smilie's laughing again (okay I'll stop the rhyming now)


----------



## KerryLee

Great thread! Here's my latest..

Christmas Abyss 

It’s *all so *festive, *all so *jolly. That man in red: > a loathsome folly!
Baubles; tinsel; festive lights. Santa; angels; *Jesus Christ*..

Planning, shopping, spend and wrap. Fight the queues, avoid the traps.
Gifts for family, gifts for friends; will all this *spending* never end?!

*All* good manners, *all* good will, the benevolence we now must drill.
Obligations, gratitudes: a “*merry season*” > misconstrued.

Drown in booze and drench in telly. Bloodshot eyes and portly belly.
Contrary *faith*, disloyal *duty*; patrons baptized in counterfeit beauty.​
Spoonfed a lifestyle in ignorant bliss, the economy playground, the *Christmas abyss*.
All covet and hype, excess and greed. A wishlist, a wanting, an avarice need.​
Commercialism at its best ,
a notion that we all attest,
But still we all remain obsessed, 
frustrations always unexpressed, 
a state of being I can’t ingest, 
...the synthetic joy that I detest.

So with forced cheer, I smile and wince 
*(to be a Grinch would be a cinch), *
but fearing some ungodly lynch,
I’ll hide that Christmas makes me flinch!​
So.. 
“*Merry Christmas*” nothing less,
“*Kind Regards*” and “*All the best*”
“*All my love*” and add some kisses xx
“*thoughts of you*” and “*All best wishes*”
Have a good one, have a ball, enjoy the season, “*good will*” to all!​


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

KerryLee said:


> Great thread!


Thanks



KerryLee said:


> Here's my latest..
> 
> Christmas Abyss
> 
> It’s *all so *festive, *all so *jolly. That man in red: > a loathsome folly!
> Baubles; tinsel; festive lights. Santa; angels; *Jesus Christ*..
> 
> Planning, shopping, spend and wrap. Fight the queues, avoid the traps.
> Gifts for family, gifts for friends; will all this *spending* never end?!
> 
> *All* good manners, *all* good will, the benevolence we now must drill.
> Obligations, gratitudes: a “*merry season*” > misconstrued.
> 
> Drown in booze and drench in telly. Bloodshot eyes and portly belly.
> Contrary *faith*, disloyal *duty*; patrons baptized in counterfeit beauty.​
> Spoonfed a lifestyle in ignorant bliss, the economy playground, the *Christmas abyss*.
> All covet and hype, excess and greed. A wishlist, a wanting, an avarice need.​
> Commercialism at its best ,
> a notion that we all attest,
> But still we all remain obsessed,
> frustrations always unexpressed,
> a state of being I can’t ingest,
> ...the synthetic joy that I detest.
> 
> So with forced cheer, I smile and wince
> *(to be a Grinch would be a cinch), *
> but fearing some ungodly lynch,
> I’ll hide that Christmas makes me flinch!​
> So..
> “*Merry Christmas*” nothing less,
> “*Kind Regards*” and “*All the best*”
> “*All my love*” and add some kisses xx
> “*thoughts of you*” and “*All best wishes*”
> Have a good one, have a ball, enjoy the season, “*good will*” to all!​


Great poem, thanks for posting it


----------



## Harlequin

*Home*
I have a place of peace

My nirvana
My inner sanctum
My home

and it is the desert

I live in a world where silence is the enemy
Stimulate my body with pills
Stimulate my mind with media
Stimulate my spirit with dogma

I miss my days of silence

So I made a place for it in myself

A desert, an ocean of dunes where the the waves don't crash, but march
A place where the world can't touch
So if I have that far away look, it is because I am far away

To places where others fear to tread
To the silence and heat, to the light and quiet

I go to be

I go

I don't think I'll move tomorrow...


*Storms*
I stand on rocky shores of reason in a sea of chaos.
Like Prospero I have summoned this storm, but i have not the power to dismiss it.

I wait for you, hoping to see your sails on the horizen declaring to me that the fight was not in vain.

But the winds whip harder, the water bites at my skin like the tears from an asylum.

My will wavers, my bones grow weak.

I stand on the shores for as long as I can. 
Then I cave to the onslaught,
So I retreat to the my own world.

I lose faith that you will come for me, and I lose the memory of what you mean.

I still wait.
clutching to shattered dreams that bite my flesh.

The pain is what I have to hold onto.

Until storms go

and you meet me with true eyes.


----------



## KerryLee

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Doctor: < medical thrills, really like that :happy:
> Beauty Chop: < brilliant! :laughing:
> Fire: < blazing furnace of satanic light, awsome !
> A Limerick About Lemons: < my favourite :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> Harlequin said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Home*
> I have a place of peace
> 
> My nirvana
> My inner sanctum
> My home
> 
> and it is the desert
> 
> I live in a world where silence is the enemy
> Stimulate my body with pills
> Stimulate my mind with media
> Stimulate my spirit with dogma
> 
> I miss my days of silence
> 
> So I made a place for it in myself
> 
> A desert, an ocean of dunes where the the waves don't crash, but march
> A place where the world can't touch
> So if I have that far away look, it is because I am far away
> 
> To places where others fear to tread
> To the silence and heat, to the light and quiet
> 
> I go to be
> 
> I go
> 
> I don't think I'll move tomorrow...
> 
> 
> *Storms*
> I stand on rocky shores of reason in a sea of chaos.
> Like Prospero I have summoned this storm, but i have not the power to dismiss it.
> 
> I wait for you, hoping to see your sails on the horizen declaring to me that the fight was not in vain.
> 
> But the winds whip harder, the water bites at my skin like the tears from an asylum.
> 
> My will wavers, my bones grow weak.
> 
> I stand on the shores for as long as I can.
> Then I cave to the onslaught,
> So I retreat to the my own world.
> 
> I lose faith that you will come for me, and I lose the memory of what you mean.
> 
> I still wait.
> clutching to shattered dreams that bite my flesh.
> 
> The pain is what I have to hold onto.
> 
> Until storms go
> 
> and you meet me with true eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, place of peace is lovely. Storms is beautiful, found it quite breathtaking in fact :happy:
Click to expand...


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

KerryLee said:


> Surreal Breakfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor: < medical thrills, really like that :happy:
> Beauty Chop: < brilliant! :laughing:
> Fire: < blazing furnace of satanic light, awsome !
> A Limerick About Lemons: < my favourite :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks :laughing:
> 
> The lemon limerick was my first limerick I wrote, because I had heard about limericks before and I decided I wanted to write one even though I didn't know what it was (I do this alot) so I looked it up on wikipedia and I decided to make one about something silly, so I chose lemons as my topic haha.
Click to expand...


----------



## Harlequin

KerryLee said:


> Wow, place of peace is lovely. Storms is beautiful, found it quite breathtaking in fact :happy:


 
Awe shucks:blushed:


----------



## TheHappyMinority

great! you guys make me wish I were more a talented wordsmith. *envy* :wink:


----------



## Dharma Ga

*I wake up and feel bored *

I feel like a bleak existence, hollowed out by the world
I struggle to be heard, to be noticed – here am I, 
I can work, I can produce – echoing back.
I wake up and stare into the monotonous hamster wheel called unemployment
I excel at some things, not at others, but why am I not seen?
I follow the trail of fellow non plussed’s 
sending CV’s fruitlessly and desperately
at most, receiving an impersonal ‘thank you for applying, but..’
Sighs of weathered frustration whimper around the globe
When shall it end, this search for belonging, purpose, happiness
and become the three?


----------



## snowqueen

What a great thread - so much talent. I love the Christmas poem - bloody brilliant!!!

I wrote this while I was breaking up with someone. Now I look at it, it's INTP in a nutshell lol

*Conversation*

6 04 2008 

I can’t believe you said that
and here it comes now
the wave of emotion rising
from the pit of my stomach
like the crackling lightning
on Dr Frankenstein’s machine
it jolts my heart sending bolts
up into my confused brain
and now the neurones are firing
in a million different directions
throwing up parallel contradictory thoughts
and I’m experiencing overload
though you would never know it
as I sit stock still trying hard
not to cry, only able to blurt out
a meaningless quip saturated with anger
while desperately trying to find
the one coherent thought
amongst the chaos.
It comes to me later, too late.
All I really wanted to say was
‘Hold me, hold me and never let me go.’


----------



## KerryLee

snowqueen said:


> I wrote this while I was breaking up with someone. Now I look at it, it's INTP in a nutshell lol


 yes I see what you mean ..though I found it incredibly moving, I felt all you described and could easily relate (I'm an NF) I loved it :happy:


----------



## KerryLee

Was unsure whether to put this one up.. but ..ah well

(I wrote it a long time ago in a very angry and cynical state of mind.. the disdain was aimed at women just as much as it was at men, but mainly at the media at large. I still enjoy it though so I thought I'd share :happy

Lusts to service, men to please. 

A prude, a whore, a dominatrix. Make a wish and I’ll just fake it.
Leather, bondage, fetish friendly. Film me, share me, probe and bend me.
Short short skirts and high high heels. Keep slim, yet curvy, soft to feel.
Busts on show and tousled hair. Wax away until you’re bare.

Make up, fashion, enjoy his sport. Parade your wares until you’re bought.
Fuck them daily, know the drill. Make him happy, obey his will.
Pillow fight and dirty talk. A cheeky grin, a sexy walk.
A toy, a game, a role to play. Add the spice to make him stay.

Lusts to service, men to please. Chase attention, flirt and tease.
Your eyes and smile he never sees. On all fours and on your knees.
Lusts to service, men to please. When hooked and caught, affections cease.

A sultry slave and keepers maid, a mother shackle, a whore to pay.
Necessary evil, companion in life. A nagging annoyance, his trouble and strife.
A minx, a nurse, a schoolgirl even. Don’t rile or cry or say you need him.
All his rules you must adhere to. Man is king, his needs you’ll see to.

Don’t grow up but don’t be girly. Don’t be dull and don’t be surly.
Don’t make him talk or ask him why. And forgive him when he has to lie.
Don’t talk too much and don’t make plans, don’t walk and talk while holding hands. 
Your wish, your need, are all but moaning. He fears you want to merely own him.

Lusts to service, men to please. Chase attention, flirt and tease.
Your eyes and smile he never sees. On all fours and on your knees.
Lusts to service, men to please. When hooked and caught, affections cease.

Real connections, cupids hit. Let’s all concede, it’s all bullshit.
We all just want our needs fulfilled. Alluring charms, a thirst for thrills.
Some rate friendship, some rate passion. Some need trust and some need laughing.
Some are kinky, some are horny. Some like cocoa with a story...

To match our needs to grow to care. Be kind and thoughtful, a rapport that’s rare.
Is worth the risk, or so I’m told. But loves a con, and respect is sold.


----------



## Dharma Ga

Awesome KerryLee


----------



## shanoxilt

*To A Dead God*

O Poseidon!
How thy seas did froth and foam!
The sea was thy dominion;
thus, it was thy strength and home.
How Man didst tremble and shake,
when thou caused the earth to quake!

Neptune was a Roman fraud,
who was an imposter god!

Thy waves became a trickle,
(for mortal men are fickle)
as thy godly kin and kith 
were deemed false and foolish myth.

Whither art those rare portals
which do hide dead immortals?

Proud Poseidon rests in peace, for his pagan praise did cease.


----------



## snowqueen

KerryLee said:


> Was unsure whether to put this one up.. but ..ah well


I'm glad you did that is a fantastic poem - I should have realised you were NF (I got it wrong on that other thread :blushed:sorry) the poem is so full of anger and disgust. But it's also got a great energy which drives it along. It captures exactly every feminist's dilemma of not wanting to play the game, but wondering if there's an alternative, of wanting better for women, but feeling manipulated into hating one's own sex.

This and the Christmas poem are really good - please do post more!!


----------



## snowqueen

*Here's another poem that gives away my INTPness! It also links to the thread I started about whether it is dangerous to act like an extrovert. I wrote it nearly 3 years ago.
*

*Deep Shallow*

26 07 2006


I used to be deep
like the ocean.
Darkest green
changeable
rumbling source
of crashing waves.
You could sink
into my being
and never reach the bottom.
Loneliness gradually
drove me to the shore
to the shallows of
the mundane
the everyday
the material world.
It’s frothy
in the shallows.
It’s shallow
in the shallows.
There are few secrets
and even less dreams.
No opportunity for
imagination.
Less chance of
surprise.
It’s a quick creation
requiring little thought.


I long for the deep blue sea


----------



## walkawaysun09

*Lucid As Time Flies*

By Me (2008)​ ​ Sunshine unto my restless eye​ In the shade of tree and sky​ Whisper softly to me wind​ So that time can begin​ I pluck the fruit off the vine​ Forget the one who made my wine​ Love shows me the light through dark​ Look through doors before we start​ Hold the flowers in your arms​ For they protect you from harm​ ​ Listen unto me, my words​ Forgotten by time, we are not heard​ Listen to fire and smell the earth​ Giving gold and what it’s worth​ Mysteriously I gaze unto the sky​ Watching atoms fly before my eyes​ Sucking wounds within your head​ Fill your heart with fear and dread​ ​ Trust unto thy love​ Gift from God above​ Slide from sinus into veins​ Aorta into chamber pains​ Up spinal fluid go​ Brain above, Heart below​ To my eye and out as tear​ Cloudless sky distilling fear​ Skyward look into the light​ Know why life must fight​ ​ Electric shocking water’s bread​ Fox tail, Cat tail, Fish’s head​ Senselessly look beyond the lies​ Sever from the kitten’s cries​ Flame to ice and earth to air​ Whore of Babylon or Maiden Fair?​ Waking sunlight in the sky​ Make the forest turn to deserts dry​ Muster the hope to end a day​ Create love’s ripened decay​ Such is the cost of wandering minds​


----------



## Omisoc

I found her amongst the thorns,
the darkness and the slush.

She's been with me ever since,
however she takes 
blessed
little vacations now and then.

She's not to be mocked.
You don't talk about her
behind her back.

She hears it all of course,
even what you don't say.

She's waiting for you in your
dreams.
She's the subject of your 
nightmares.

And if you chase her long enough.
She'll show you her face.
The finality of it will shock you,
but she looks more familiar than your
own mother.

She loves you forever,
she's sure she's the only
one for you.

Deny it if you dare,
push the envelope.

But don't be surprised
when in your waking hours
you see something
out of the corner
of your
eye.


----------



## skycloud86

Religion, one opium of the huddled masses
An idea of equality, of freedom for lads and lasses
Strike the chains to free the poor working classes

A pair of German socialists, Messrs Engels and Marx
Wanted everything to be public, from hospitals to parks
Religion, one opium of the huddled masses

In the commune of Paris, hopes of a second French Revolution,
Sadly they failed, and couldn't implement the ideas of workers salvation
Strike the chains to free the poor working classes

Still the ideaology moved on bravely through the times
Even though to it's name stuck some dreadful crimes
Religion, one opium of the huddled masses

When 1917 arrived, the tsar was toppled and soon he died
Yet no formerly oppressed worker or serf cried
Strike the chains to free the poor working classes

After Lenin died, and Russia fell under Joseph's spell,
An iron fist to rule the land, and they knew it would not end well
Religion, one opium of the huddled masses
Strike the chains to free the poor working classes


----------



## skycloud86

Beauty of the ancient song
A mystery to modern ears
Whispered in a classical tongue


Lyrics passed by voice down the years
To the children of the elderly nation
Beauty of the ancient song


Voices high to create the sensation
Undertones of mystic power
Whispered in a classical tongue


Trilled in the early morning hour
Yelled in the dusk of the week's end
Beauty of the ancient song


For the ancient lord, the verse will send
As if to bring him back to life
Whispered in a classical tongue


Tear the air with a graceful knife
Speak the hooded mystic seers
Beauty of the ancient song
Whispered in a classical tongue


----------



## lalalalalalalala

I loved the Polly one 
and to another poster I really liked the Christmas one.


----------



## Hyacinthoides

Deleted! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skycloud86

I wrote this today at a local park as the sun set.

Warm yellow nestled behind
Vegetable green of the trees
Lilac fingers stretch out
Rainbow skies of evening

Skeletal branches point above
Dancing, swaying to the sunset
Distant voices drowned out by silence
Lavender heavens float to night


----------



## Hiki

down the stairs we slide
naked as a jay bird
cold as ice in the dead winter

on the floor we go
dirt kicks to the sides
holy crap is this wrong?

rip our knickers down they fall
screw me while the salt sucks off gravity
a favor for a failure

there you are baby cakes
choke another vein

slate blue up and down
up and down broken on a slate

Lets do nothing. Theres my fist
your face. Naked as an obvious. 



I offer you feces. You've made me eat it, insanely gobble
every piece. 

Suck suck suck suck, rape against my grain.


My face in the cotton, your hand grasped in the strands, 
bruised spine against my step. 

Rejected hand and rape, two cards I'm dealt.


----------



## Hiki

Omisoc said:


> I found her amongst the thorns,
> the darkness and the slush.
> 
> She's been with me ever since,
> however she takes
> blessed
> little vacations now and then.
> 
> She's not to be mocked.
> You don't talk about her
> behind her back.
> 
> She hears it all of course,
> even what you don't say.
> 
> She's waiting for you in your
> dreams.
> She's the subject of your
> nightmares.
> 
> And if you chase her long enough.
> She'll show you her face.
> The finality of it will shock you,
> but she looks more familiar than your
> own mother.
> 
> She loves you forever,
> she's sure she's the only
> one for you.
> 
> Deny it if you dare,
> push the envelope.
> 
> But don't be surprised
> when in your waking hours
> you see something
> out of the corner
> of your
> eye.


You should sing instead. :tongue:


----------



## Kymlee

*The Circle of the End*

It makes me think in wonderment,
How lucky we have been.
These longer lives and timing spent,
We do it all again.

Someday we'll figure all this out,
And feast upon the day.
With nothing left to sing or shout,
Or end the wicked way.

Beauty wasn't overdone,
At least that's what we said.
Until the day we lost the sun,
And all the streets ran red.

Believe in change and future kin,
It's all that we've been told,
Go procreate and give them sin!
So all that's new is old.

**************************
Written & Copyright by Kymlee 2010​


----------



## skycloud86

Quietly, softly end your time with thoughts of light,
Surely you feel the cold touch of bony fingers on your arm.
And think of this verse as your final, eternal epitaph?
Read it aloud to me in hoarse whispers, with misty eyes

The poem that slithers through the soil of your grave,
No track left to guide you to the gates of Hell,
Savour this moment, know it to be your last forever,
For the words decompose you even as you continue to live

There is no more to say of this, your final lingering day,
And in your dusk you find it impossible to breathe,
Skin turns to china white, then cloudy grey as blood slows,
A peaceful rest to you then, may you dream eternal.


----------



## Quin Sabe

*I love you*

I love you
Loneliness
For all the nights 
You spent holding me tight

I love you
Misery
For all the days
We have shared

I love you
Regret
For the times
We never had

I love you
Time
For ignoring my pleas
And making me old

I love you
Sanity
For the moments that
You seemed to slip away

I love you
Sun
For the colors you leave

I love you
Stars
For always listening 
To my heart

I love you
Night
For comforting 
My soul

I love you
God
For keeping my burden 
Light enough to bear

I love you
Life
For keeping me hoping
Better times are coming

I love you
Most of all
Who is my
Soul’s match

I love you
What keeps me
Perfecting myself
For when forever
Enters my soul

And

I love you
Forever


----------



## Achi

*Pureness*

As you feel me touch your life,
You long for me,
As you feel my fingers caress your face,
You reach for me,
As you try to reach out to me,
You feel me slowly slip away,
I am Pureness,
And I can be held by no one,​


----------



## Quin Sabe

*Insecurity
*
A ghost walks my mind
Urging me to die
It seems so right, suicide

But why can't I live
So much I want to see
But bitterly these thoughts are chained

Fear sweeps my wounds
Like salt and lime, burns and stings
Insecurities

A ball
A mess
A mass
of problems, worries, fears

Indecision slits my throat
as turmoil begins to boil
I seek a place to cry
Look me in the eye so I can see
You care for _me_​


----------



## skycloud86

Ashen flags in smoky seas
Final screams of tormented minds
Crushed organs lie on paving stones
Fear of death has come home to roost
With the gurgling of final seconds
With the loudspeaker humming a dirge
The innocent clouds above of pure white
As the blood flows down the street


----------



## Quin Sabe

*Bitter Sweet*

Bitter Sweet
Are my favorite days
Because I know the feeling never lasts

In between islands of paradise
Icy ocean surely do lie
Following the current of life
In my rickety raft

Each island holds parts I need
To turn this raft into a yacht
Sooner or later
My schooner will be complete
Waiting for my lady 
To board my masterpiece

Someday my heart will lead me 
To the one I seek
Its completing piece

Until then I will not rest
Building and mapping
Through feelings and mist
Hoping to find a heart's bliss​


----------



## skycloud86

Magnetic maiden pulling the tides
Washes along the deserted shore
Drowns the castles and manors 
Creates salty moats for the ruins
Moonlight on sand dune mountains
Wispy haired hills along the beach
Footprints of the long gone fade
Sole cries of the seagull loners
Over the dark sands, crossing waves
As the silver daughter moves the oceans


----------



## Quin Sabe

*Like wine*

Girl won't you give me a shot
And you'll find,

My soul's like wine,
It just gets sweeter with age.

I'm a dusty violin:
Rosin my bow and I will sing.

I might be out of tune
But my song is still here;

Waiting for it's chance
To come alive, to be set free.

I'll melt in your arms
Still steady as rock.

Strong enough to be soft;
Never worry

Lend me your touch,
I will fight til death.

For you, my family
I'll come through.

Listen as I speak,
I'll carry your weight.

I will not falter
Even, if I break.

If you aren't forsaking,
By your side I will be.

Lift you up,
When you need a hug.

Crush a guy,
When he's a jerk.

Balancing toxins
Of strength and feeling,

The concoction of pain
To fulfill your dreams.

Hold me
I will survive.

A shield,
Has to be lifted;

A spear,
Thrown.

Fierce in battle,
Strong in times of need.

They are nothing,
Without something to protect.

A spear must be sharpened.
A shield must be patched.

So in times of need they
Will not falter.

Wine
Needs a bottle.

A violinist,
Inspiration.

A warrior,
Something to protect.

And I, 
I need you.




Skycloud you have some amazing imagery


----------



## Faustus

There once was a crow in the sky,
Who believed, that someday, he'd die.
Then one night, from a dream, 
He awoke with a scream,
To find he'd been baked in a pie.


----------



## infpnerdgirl

All the poems in this thread are so good! I love writing poetry, but I'm absolutely terrible at it! I wish I was as talented as all of you are.roud:


----------



## I Dream of a Supernova

Memories

Oh, the mortal lives we lead,
Are quite similar, You and I.
For when expires my Last Lease of Life,
Then surely you will Die.

But years apart we be,
We are different to the bone.
For you exist in eternal youth,
While I grow old ‘n’ alone.

So grant me this last wish,
Will you grant me my last smile,
And allow me to re-exist,
In those Memories for a while.


----------



## Arclight

*Rideau Falls*

_(Lindenlea revisited)
_

The splash of misty droplets 
Clung to our skin
Chilling to the core
A season null and void
Of summer omitted
Peering over that endless drop
Hypnotized by the vertigo
of what might lie below
A thrust of rushing water
momentarily muffling our doom

As I went past that place
Some pirate radio wave 
broadcast an echo of your song 
whispering my name
A crackle of static imploring your emancipation
An afterimage of your face 
Surfaced in my mind
A subtle taste of red wine 
lingered briefly on my pallet 
Planted from a kiss
Who's flavor seemed 
Long forgotten 

A battle fought with valiance
To breach that fortress keep
Cruel reality that once within
Finding what has always been
No different from the outside 
A winding road that leads away
From what was Lindenlea.

*Nov 2010*


----------



## skycloud86

A poem for my home city.


Quiet little Northern town,

This little spark of Industry,

This warm glow of Progress,

A Tale of Preston in poetic verse

From Saxon days to modern times,

This town became a city,

From Victoria to Elizabeth,

This town was Innovation

Quaint houses on the Ribble bank,

To sprawling fields of cotton,

Found here is a story of old,

Of the little Lancashire town

For every twenty years a Guild,

Presenting the town's true glory,

For every twenty years a parade,

Presenting the city's ancient pride

From football pitch to cotton mill,

From Ribble to Bowland trees,

A tale of an old Lancashire lady,

Her name the graceful Preston

Eight centuries of golden lore,

Epic aeons of war, peace and love,

For this small but brave place,

Became a Northern powerhouse.


----------



## One Dreamboat

Once you’ve been there, you carry the place forever in your heart.
Slip into the aroma of your lullaby scent, the fragrance colouring 
the air, that carries you far beyond. It’s the scent from a thousand
years ago, you will remember.
What do your eyes see, and what does your undying mind picture
when the sweetly dangerous or forbiddingly beautiful scent returns
to your spirit?
In our dreams, we see different paths and old places once roamed.
Faces. There’s a sea of faces, and a blur of strangers. Vague voices
Whisper secrets of your past role, for your old heart. When the sun
Dust dies for starshine, you are a sleeping baby, releasing souls into
heroic, cowardly, frightening, bemusing, odd and magical dreams.
Pay close attention, for these dreamlights depict your true story.
Temet nosce will never be learnt, in one chapter of your life. 
Do you even know, what was the first word to your beginning? Dare
not skip ahead, and pry into your book of life. The book is infinite.
Lifetimes fly, flow and pass, and you will never complete the book
because it is your souls ancient history, and electric, mesmerising 
Future. We are shaping the story, delicately writing the chapters,
and building our plots. Be careful what masks you create, and 
keep an eye on who your villain is becoming, because his darkness
Is yours, and his redemption depends on you alone. Curious sparks
in the wind, we flitter away chaotically like dragonflies, seeking to
live life after life, demanding walks and dances along life’s glowing
Rose gardens and dead wastelands with new shoes, new skin, and
The same old soul.


----------



## One Dreamboat

Hearts Without Petals

Evermore consuming, we can smell the ensnaring
scent of reaping poison, and an intoxicating 
potion of cure…beating in our hearts, he runs
through our collective veins, acid tears, burn your 
soul…is this a blessing, or is it a curse?
Was the charmed spell uttered beneath the silky
moon, or the ancient shining sun?
Does he seek within us the glory of our monsters…
and our angels?
Will he demand your sun, and your moon? 
What of your heart? Pounding heart against your 
ribcage, that heart has one half shattered like a
broken
glass masquerade in summer, tormented, because 
your hearts other half, its twin…sings and rejoices,
proud to thump, begging to show itself, not to a
ghostly, eerie audience…
The heart just wants to beat for the world, a wishful
desire to send the deepest expression of its love to
You, written in the stars, written on parchment eons
ago, told again today, shown by storyteller’s candle-
light, those unusual moon gazers are each awakened
from his hypnotic spell, and sometimes she wonders,
What else will be left, once all is taken.
What more is here, once all has been stolen.
What remains a secret, once all has been revealed.
How many wounds are left to heal on each human 
heart? 
He looks on sadly and says too many scars still taint
their sprits, but keep walking that direction because
each earthly heartbeat is nearly one. 
She loves you each, beyond the masquerades. 
Their thrill makes you dream of them, fearing him, needing him…
This addiction they so eloquently feed to your lips, 
leaves you
trembling in the dark, drunk and yearning the power, 
harvesting
lust on elegant dreams near nightfall, when the fairies 
sprinkle 
magic dust into your brain…yes, you too, who miss one 
angle
for another. His spirit breathes their enchanted spell inside
you, leaving your cold logical island lonely, and the magical 
angle is
threateningly, warmly, despicably, charmingly…beautiful. 
An angle you cannot deny. It leaves kisses on your heart. 
And you…
Who could rip petal for petal and forever chant…she 
loves me…
She loves me not…she loves me…she…
It’s what they feed into your willing, submissive mouth, 
for your spirit, only. To devour, until the gardens and the
meadows are raped of all flowers…
All that is left 
floating the red 
sky
is 
two
last petals.


----------



## SadLuckDame

_"Chicory, play in the sun,
always in the sun Dear,
then each day you shall bloom."_



--I do like to dabble in writing a little poetry.


----------



## Third Engine

Eagles in their cages
Begging to see the light
But they fail to see
One had fallen from their height

The river sways with time.
With fire down their throats,
They are no phoenix
They will not rise above this

The lone eagle began to wake
From slumber back to life
Like a friend, he greeted well
But the eagle too drowsy to tell

He flew to his next from the ground
Many a month had aged him
But several of his bretheren were no more
And the rest met him with scorn

The Bird flew to a faraway tree
Thanking God he's still alive
Enjoying every breath he takes
Til death from his wake.


----------



## skycloud86

This is a vignette rather than a poem - 

*Alleyway*

The careful sound of a dark night flooded the alleyway, and William wondered if this was the right place. The silky grey of moonlight reflected him onto the brick walls, a nearby street light too high up to do the job itself. A gun, grasped tightly in his hand, at the ready just in case. Too many times had he been in situations where he had to shoot for his own safety, and that annoyed him. Not that he was bothered about the shooting itself, but that he had lost so much control in so little time that he had to rely on a small piece of metal to regain it.

She asked him if he was the man she was to meet in that bleak corridor, her voice husky. Looking at the dark corner that served as the voice's stage, William saw the woman slip out of the shadows and begin to share the moonlight with him. The fact that she was female alerted him, seeing as the voice on the telephone had been male.

Her dark eyes scanned his face for nothing in particular, a hint of alertness followed by a slight look of satisfaction in them. Gracefully stretching out her arm, a small black box in her hand, she waited for William to gently take hold of the container and when he did, lowered her arm with the same grace. Slipping it into his pocket with no ceremony, William kept his eyes on her at all times.

Suddenly, she turned and began walking with some speed out of the alley and onto the street, where she merged with the drunks and the twenty-somethings that were virtually the only people around at that time. He followed her out of the alley and walked towards his car, ready to take his precious cargo back to the FBI. What was contained within that small box, an understatement for the power it held over so many, was not known to William. He had already decided long ago that not knowing was best.


----------



## MonieJ

Awesome Sky:happy:


----------



## skycloud86

Constant belief in the world of no known identity,
Future existence in the cold corners of the universe,
A sigh, a whisper, a plea, a dream, a prayer, a hymn,
In all the mortal languages and in all the earthly lands,
As the drowsy eyelids close and never again to open,
The blood flows no more, the veins dry up and decay,
Does the constant belief in this continued coil of life,
Get rewarded with a constant immortality after the grave?


----------



## Holunder

I don't know what I feel
My lost and (hidden) memories
Conceal my inner soul

I think I'll steal
Away your face
To heal the way I go


----------



## soya

*შემოდგომა*

*11/2/10
*


leaves might change and wither and die
the snake must devour its tail
the season is burnt sacrifice of death
appeasing the id as it drifts in and out of focus
what is now has always been dormant
growing beneath the earth like some fabled monster
the faun may sometimes play the role of the satyr
but the circle is never incomplete.


----------



## Ti Dominant

I want to post something I wrote, in hope that someone can make sense of it.









*Distracting From Within*


Distraction is a life-giving oxygen
We breathe -
Each moment -
Slowly strangling life and aging.

It hovers all around:
Inhaled without a thought.

If only - we could learn 
To breathe from within!


----------



## nevermore

Ti Dominant said:


> I want to post something I wrote, in hope that someone can make sense of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Distracting From Within*
> 
> 
> Distraction is a life-giving oxygen
> We breathe -
> Each moment -
> Slowly strangling life and aging.
> 
> It hovers all around:
> Inhaled without a thought.
> 
> If only - we could learn
> To breathe from within!


The manifesto of an introvert.

Personally, I like it.


----------



## nameno1had

nevermore said:


> The manifesto of an introvert.
> 
> Personally, I like it.


I second that and often think of the sun in the same way.


----------



## Solluna

Someday


_Maybe someday I can tell you,_
_The truths about why I feel so blue._
_Maybe someday you can understand,_
_The reason why my life is so bland._
_But for now just hold no worries,_
_Don’t let my life make yours a flurry,_
_And just hold that smile on your face._
_ Let your body move with grace._
_Maybe someday I can show you,_
_That true smile behind the gloom,_
_And when that day does come,_
_Don’t cry because I was in the glum._
_Just look at that smile and see the true me,_
_Because that’s when I show you what to see._
_So please just hold on to your smile,_
_And think I am fine, just for a little while._​


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

*Work in progress...*

*My Room*

My Room is cold, white, lumpy,
and wet like leftover
mashed potatoes they always seem to forget.

My Room is cold, white,
and lumpy when Hearted efforts
are ignored. They just say I am grumpy.

My Room is cold
and white. It would be just right
to let you in to give off new light... it just might.

My Room is cold,
so turn on the heater before
I get old, without leaven. For I would rather
share the blaze in hell than

sit alone in heaven.


----------



## General Lee

The following is something of a mixture between utter despair and contiuning hope. We write like we are I guess.

*My War*

The door had fallen.
My home is under attack.
The darkness threatens me.
It threatens to suffocate me.

It was the thirteenth of March.
About the break of day.
When the darkness entered
And I had to fight my life away.

Another grenade exploding.
Another day in despair.
Another person broken.
But the war goes on.

I wake up at the crack of dawn
To continue fighting.
Throughout the day
No matter what I do
The fight continues. 

I hold my ground
And yield only to hell itself.
But I have been pushed slowly.
I have been deserted by my peers.
I am alone in this war.
And others have even joined the darkness.

I am now in the inner most regions of my home.
The rest of my home has been laid to waste.
The war has destroyed my home.
It is has destroyed my outside relations.
This constant state of war.
Is destroying me from the inside out.

I shall pick up my rifle.
Put on my boots.
Barricade the door.
And fight to the last.

Waiting for the last throw.
The last throw that will end this.
The next side to move may win.

I no longer care which way this war ends.
I am fighting just to fight now.
I am to prideful to give up 
And yet to tired to go on.

Here I am.
Here I stand.
I cannot do otherwise.
God shall either help me
Or desert me.
I think it will be the latter
For I have been deserted by mankind.

I can hear the rifles of my enemies.
They are advancing on me now.
This is either my finest hour
Or my greatest defeat.

This is my home.
I did not let the darkness enter.
They came without warning.
I shall fight to the end.
I hold on in the faint hope
That I can win.

My resources have been strained.
My lifestyle has been altered. 
I have been forced to do things
That I rather wouldn’t have done
In the faint hope of victory. 

The last fight draws close.
I can hear their laughs.
They say they will whip me
And then force me to give up.

Let them think they have me beat.
I am not going anywhere.
No matter what they do to me.
I shall hold me own.
Until I can no longer.

My few comrades
I cannot trust to stay
Once the guns of the enemy
Begin to blaze.

These last few comrades
Who have held on for so long
Shall desert me in this fight.

This fight shall determine my fate.
If I shall remain free from the darkness
Or if I must submit.

I think that I will not live through this.
I have fought for so long 
And I shall not give up.
I will not submit.
The darkness will have to kill me.
But I intend to live.

If God will be so kind 
As to grant me a few days alive
After this bloody war ends, if it does,
As to spend a few minutes with each person
Who wondered what was going on with my mind
And explain to them that my home
Was under siege.

The darkness is practically breathing
Down my back now.
I know that I must fight the good fight.
I can see the drink offering being poured out.
I do not know if it is for me or the darkness.
I shall soon find out.


----------



## SyndiCat

_Of all that I believed in
I was left with but a feelin'
Thanks for taking it away
Say, who do I repay_


----------



## IonOfAeons

EXIT FLIGHT

Perched on a gloomy throne
Surrounded by decaying bone
Embers in his eyes burning
As time fails him
Choking assails him
The irony of learning

Stolen from behind
Wisdom in finality
Prospects, but his axe to grind
Worn to trivial banalities
The shape of searing truth
Obliterating as it soothes


----------



## Paradox1987

Can I just say before posting: *Best. Thread. Ever. :happy:*

One that I wrote today:

*Lessons from Autumn*
Summer has finished
It’s track, as coldness
Begins to grip, bearing
Biting wind and lashing

Rains. Yet, still the
Sun rises, warm and true.
Slowly, the trees shed
Their leaves; a colourful

Carnival of death. A 
Throwback to Spring’s
Magic. Before the frosts
Hold the land in

Wintry thrall, I feel
I must chase after
Wispy tendrils of foggy
Hope. As icy demeanours

Begin to infect the
People, wrapped behind
Woollen walls. Just as
I begin to brace, and 

Resign myself to the
Impending chill. The 
Day breaks early; and
The sun holds only warmth.


and one I wrote a very long time ago.

*The New Day*
Every moonlit night
Brings another burst
Of passion, a thirst
That cannot be slaked
A battle I cannot fight

Is fought upon a porch,
The entry to a soul,
With your banner upon the pole.
Colour of your eyes,
A light will try to scorch

Your visage upon my lips.
Kisses taste of heaven,
As slowly my senses, driven
By unerring animal instinct
Can feel you on every tip.

Brighter than the moon,
Your hungry spirit
Drives erotic, electric
Tensions pulsing through the veins.
Now I can only croon

Your name, then bursting
Into writhing bestial
Calls. Slowly the celestial
Choir, angelic and ethereal
Ever singing, ever thirsting

For one more glimpse,
Another long sought touch
Waiting until I could clutch
Your hair, possess your desires.
Behold you for life, oh nymph.

With feet of clay, 
I press forward,
My heart and soul anchored
Here, as you float away,
My eyes cursed by the new day.


----------



## cityofcircuits

1.
Aura’s and Ice melts
Neon skies and a Horizon of eyes
Momentum indulged, Paintings Staked and Innocent Walls
Halos and Wings, Time will say, “Time to Fall’’

2.
You will find me again
In the place you’ve never been
Once everything’s said and done
In the heart of the autumn sun
When the weather drips its hues
Faint fading colors the leaves will lose
Drop to the earth with a hint of white	
Fall under trees in days’ waning light
Waves of Gold grown old
All your secrets and troubles untold
You shall call and I can hide
Forever will I be, by your side


----------



## dizzygirl

Disintegration

I have to fight every bit of saliva that hangs on my tongue
Natural reflexes
And throw the last bit of food out
Lose my mind, 
One bit at a time;
First it is the loss of what I want to eat
Loss of water comes next
Sometimes it is the air I breathe
Sometimes the thoughts in my head
Sometimes the words near my mouth that bounce
Against my tongue
Sometimes it’s a part of my nail, my hair, the little sacs
Near my lungs.
Disintegration of the spirit might be next.
I run my hands along my back and press against the
Knots in the nerves and sinews
And tell myself:
Keep calm as you face
inner storms that break weaker men
and strengthen the spirits of those
who suffer and strive to live.​
i can see how this isn't my best but this had to be posted to keep my sanity.


----------



## QueCueYew

sketchy

The morning opened with a whimper. 
Lazy eye lid peels open then retracts.
Reign of sun has beseeched the moon. 
Natural sequence of events unfurls
for the mist to rise above the watered 
surface.
Lazy eye lid retracts. Ray of sun falls
on a body cradled beneath the covers.
Its morning time, the subconscious beckons.
Get up. Get up. Morning time. Wake up.
Moon on the other side of the world blinks
out from behind the clouds. Water tranquil
as wakes disrupts fragile reflections
of the atmosphere.
This is the place for stars to see how the 
world has turned out after a day of recreation.
It was magistrated by god, or so it was told.
The moon once again blinks, but through 
a lazy wind I’ve been told you can hear,
stay a little longer, the world has only just begun. 
Back to where the sun nestled itself in the sky
the stars dare not trample on sol.
So they gamble on thrown rocks and calculate
the signs for the coming of the next age.

be bah (this isn't really a title but nonsense just to get it saved on word. also this is a bit pervy, but hopefully not bad pervy? or whatever. is what it is.)

Breasts to suckle on. Yes. I’ll allow it, this is what has
Filtered into my thought pattern. Acts of depravity,
Unrestraint exploration of foreign bodies, caresses,
The smell of skin and the warmth of approaching
Unity. Warm tongues melting together. Heightened
Awareness of breathing cycles and goose flesh
Rising beneath another’s hand. It’s not sex
If you don’t acknowledge the word. But the meeting
Of bodies and man’s curiosity to become aware 
More towards natural decisions. To touch or not to touch?
To feel, hold, squeeze, taste, bite. To do or not to?
To release your breathe in unifying ecstasy or not? 
To squeeze, feel, taste, sharing in the moment words
Crumbling beneath the sensations and odyssey. 
Love, but not if the word is acknowledged.
An understanding that goes beyond the metaphysical
Conversation which lined up the use of a bed for the
Remainder of the night. Conjoining for the time being,
And in those moments coalescing into one another.

cheer up pal (this were one of those depressing nights)

I haven’t an idea on where to begin
where to go
how to be
yet time persists without giving me proper due
in figuring anything out. 
if it weren’t so much of I being lost,
unavoidable,
outside something which is never spoken
but common as it were, 
I wouldn’t know where to begin.
used to smoke joints late into the night
thinking the moon had my back when
I would wake in the morning still
hazy from a night of shattered recollections.
it stood to reason, I wish it so,
but no. what remains in pieces 
remains in pieces, the thoughts
inhabiting a night of make believe
life were as hollow as the person
who spoke empty words to get
into the freshest pair of panties. 
the law of the word is say and act
as one pleases, just remain filled
with something more than empty
hopes and dreams. I had forgotten
about this golden karmatic ruling. 
I lost. I’m lost. I’ve lost.
But the joints had nothing to do with
serendipitous loss. It were something more,
empty, large, wide, god awful empty.
long time ago I thought of something profound.
I might’ve been high at the time. 
if I could share what came to me that night,
if you’re inclined to believe me, 
I’d share it. Right now it feels as if it be the
most important loss I can ever remember.
now I’m stuck with disjointed feelings and memories,
social ties, pariah complex, hunched over intellectual
submissiveness, recalling one night of having 
tripped on dmt under the stars with a creek trickling
nearby: there is no needless creation…
we create the realities we perceive…
we’re all responsible for the end conclusion.
cryptic shit, far out for sure, copacetic really.
finally, a decent trip with a bit of shamanistic
wisdom to wrap my little mind around.
we create the realities we perceive…
Recalling, we / I, somewhere along the line
the reality set out before me transplanted itself
to somewhere else. Somewhere I wouldn’t be
able to reach irregardless of disposition to the
mentality of unrelenting hope and prosperity.
I wish to help, heal, and call out for those who listened.
wouldn’t you know I chopped my tongue off some time
ago? No, I hadn’t really. My tongue is intact. It’s still there
and there were no need to put that there.
but my heart, soul, and integrity, I created something I 
never meant for. 
Tonight I sit alone thinking to myself:
How to change circumstances. Where to begin.
how to begin. How could things be so fucked up
as they are?
Tonight I sit alone thinking to myself as well:
She were by me tonight while the leaves have all
followed the course of natural cycles. It’s the time of death
and renewal. Decomposition for something better, birthed
anew for the continuance of a cycle which had been witnessed
a thousand fold in the history of those prior to us. A god
could see this plainly, interrelations, those events which
don’t add up but end in the magnificent spectacle of life.
there is no plausible conclusion I could come up with, and these
words only incriminate me and fail in what I only wish to share.
but she were by me, tonight I hadn’t wanted sex or love, I hadn’t wanted
mundanity though it be the curse of the common person. Tonight,
I wanted to implode. For I am empty without a source for fulfillment.
I am weak, wrong, and petty. Pitiful, but so is the rest of what I’ve got
to say.


----------



## DirtyMink

*The Brown to His Keats*


I was there to witness the love he felt for her. For I alone, was the Brown to his Keats.

From day one, the seed was planted into his heart until the over-growth entangled him completely. 
Like a fly ensnared in a spider’s web, so became his heart, the more he moved away from what he felt, 
the more his heart entangled itself with thoughts of her. 
I watched his love swell inside him day in and day out. 
I watched as his hopes to gain her as his friend became more fertile by the day. 
I was there the first time she acknowledged him and how glorious he felt that she had not rejected him...but in fact had embraced this new stranger,
who wanted to bathe in her smile and bravely swim in her seas of despair. 

I witnessed her make promises to him and him make promises to her. I heard as their friendship grew into much more than they both ever imagined so.
I stood over his shoulder the first time she declared her special feeling for him. The beam of light from her words made the darkness inside him flee. 
Oh how his heart filled with happiness, fueling a perpetual smile that not even he had become aware of but his acquaintances not only saw it, but felt it inside themselves, as did I, whenever he came around.
Day after day, I watched over him. Never altering his path nor his emotions. I allowed him to feel, to hear, and inhale everything about her. 
And this he did. 
With one foot in reality and one in pure fantasy he marched forward, with the countenance of a King in-waiting, patient and confident his stride became, knowing that what lay in wait was far richer and more beautiful than any throne---God nor man had ever made…


----------



## oso

*Bloom*

I find the art of nothingness
To allow all wounds to heal
Let my head rest in silence
Bring me comfort, safe from spiels
For this ragged etching through my core
Welcomes disturbance no more
And the tears that run from greater wounds
Will swell and seep for gore no more
I shall close my doors to clutter
Dust and clean, ‘neath my shutter
As that which ‘waits is springtime fresh
A place for that I’ve longed
With soul, my heart can ever enmesh
And dance to the true bird’s song


----------



## tangential

My BODY is NOT a Wonderland.
Sometimes it smells like shit.
Sometimes it bulges, protrudes,
bleeds! leaks! coughs! heaves!
otherwise, it sleeps. and even when 
it sleeps, it burns like a furnace,
never satisfied, screaming hunger,
thirst, the need to pee. it shits!
it breaks! it hurts! it SCARS!

My body slides like butter
down the road, when
fully clothed, awake, alert,
my body serves me like an oiled car.

I like to look at my body,
but only from a distance,
airbrushed, out of focus,
like a torso in a pixelated porn.
My body is terrifying under microscope.
All those cells! Dividing, dying mitochondria.
My body desires to be touched
but is scared and scarred,
My body is a bullied piece of art,
a canvas, a living carcass,
a canvas of dorian grey


----------



## DirtyMink

*Angel of Humiliation*


Today an angel came down 
and reminded me of what I lost.
Why would he do that?
Does he not already know about the torture in my soul?
Why would he be so mean?
He sure didn't come down to console.

Could it be--- that he was in love with her also?
So I told him....
Had he gotten the chance on Earth-----and I, in heaven,
I wouldn't ever mock him nor point and laugh at his soul.
Instead I'd tell him to hold on
-----until that Love turned to gold.


----------



## Decoy24601

Feigning Masquerade
Joyous music fills the air,
and fills the ears with cold despair.
Sun and moon, side by side.
They chase one another, until the other hides.
A sun that never seems to rise,
and a moon only one can recognize.

The glow casts shadows in the dark.
Mountains tumble and break apart.
Ravens crow at distant turns,
of soulful clouds and glistening burns.
Chaotic thoughts and then she turns,
towards what time cannot erase,
and victory that she never tastes.

Scents trigger an image and lost times,
before those mountains she had to climb.
Sitting in shallows of mystic creeks,
not knowing what life holds and seeks.
Drifting away into hopeful fantasies
Constructed of bliss and serenities;
Filling her mind with thrashing seas.

Forgotten fortresses lurk behind
in the vast recesses of mind.
Dust covers books of wisdom and knowledge.
They lay on the crumbled and broken ledge.
Glittering flakes mar her hands,
the shouts, she does not understand,
and runs lost through the desolate land.

A wounded healer of timeless might.
Calling her out to fill with fright-
ful twisted lies, bring her to demise.
She hopes to fly among the clouds
climb atop and scream from the mound,
To tell the silent world she is here
but no one ever seems to hear

A vision beyond feasible means,
a cold recollection of bitter dreams.
The book of dust shakes the ground
Sudden light, she turns around.
Little wolf- at the moon it howls.
The clock strikes with a deepened scowl
and shrieks rupture from the ground.

Do not eat, do not sleep, do not even take a peek.
what lies behind the eyes of the blind,
It is too much and little for the fragile of mind.
Among the waves crash the image.
Up from a frozen island, dredged,
an open wound that cannot mend
and fibers of being that do not bend.

Stand by, to what cannot rely
on visions that fill broken eyes.
An image so clear, rippling with honesty
A delight not captured, cannot break this calamity.
Shadow follows behind rays of light
Towers over in their undecipherable might.
Beings of whispers lurk in the night.

Of ghostly wails, of scarring tales.
Of what the fiendish monster hailed.
A speech, is what the voiceless preach.
All light no chains, just out of reach.
No shackles no warriors no boasting saints.
Nothing that makes the strong hearted faint.
The silent sirens of souls, all have a taint.

Do not try to fix the completely broken,
for their fragile hearts are not open.
Dunes of light, of ever-precious insight,
All of them lies, a feigning of all sight.
Wearing masks on the abandoned stage,
Melodious words fill the masquerade.


----------



## Paradox1987

*Sepulchral Musings*


The purple sky seduces
Me, calling me to abandon,
Abandon my reason, my clarity.
It wants me to drown.

Plumes of red ring the
Dying night sun. When the
Moon will reflect past glory.
But the sky still whispers.

It whispers names, in
Valleys travelled by the mind
Alone, in a private embrace.
Names that haunt, faces that heal

Come unbidden from the
Murky depths. Dreams, broken
And long forgotten lie strewn
Upon the ground. This is

A bleak land. The warmth
Bleeds away from a wounded
Sun. Yet still I look longingly
Into the ever darkening sky.

Hoping the dying rays,
The soft, dark sky
Will penetrate my black heart,
And make a Lazarus of me yet.


----------



## DirtyMink

*My Love For You*


*Even when the waters in the oceans begin to dry.*
*Even if the entire Earth shook and it's crust became defiant.*
*Even when the Sun swallows the galaxy as it turns itself into a Red Giant.*
*Even if an asteroid’s impact were to be hugely cataclysmic.*
*And you can laugh at me for being somewhat unrealistic.*

*So even after the destruction of this Earth we cherish......*
*It's plain to see my love for you will never perish. *


----------



## Paradox1987

This is probably the silliest thing I've ever tried to do; but meh, so I tried my hand at writing a sonnet. Here goes:

To Poetry

How can it be? That mere rules can confine
Such rich and verdant beauty; but never bind
The glories the mind and love define.
Rivers of pain to seas of joy wind.
Fertile banks of flowers, fat, fed on tears
Blossom and soar. Far, far above the clouds,
Until emotions filter'n tame fears,
What matter now if ahead lies my shroud?

Through life and love, we have been carried by,
Across tongues, waters, cultures; boundaries.
Lands sweetly sculpted, as softly echoes vie,
Rise and fall; what lies in words but quandaries?

The peak of verse lies in celebrating,
The beat also found within love-making.


----------



## rycbar

> I wrote this some time ago, part two has yet to begin.


*Confession: One*

I wish for nothing more than the stars to rain down fiery truth
to ignite the cold embers of the now human heart;
let the then holy brothers and holy sisters carve their souls
Cross
the chest of the existentialist who’s
wasting contemplation, waiting for dawn.
Let it impregnate him with divinity and split the reeling of
madness to dispel his eyes from the shadows.
He who preaches to the moon through emptied bottles
of a self righteous, self-delusional campaign.
It is his howl that echos under neon signs
catching that iridescent pseudo neon glow of intoxication
whose words of delirium now
torment the mind of the nobody philosopher whilst
they remain forever
aloof.
I have seen it, seen it all in the desert
of my dreams and
as result of such bewitching my eyes remain
forever shut like the great pharaoh tombs of Egypt.
Cease your amorous heart else the fingers of thy
own father runaway the vision of a half-remembered
bondage only shrouded
by the sun upon the wasteland here lies
mortal man himself beneath your feet.
I have spoken once at the high tower to
a tradesman whom I believe a magician whose
serpent headed staff hissed with gusto
unspeakable black magic.
It is he who cast me to my
forever subconscious and it is here
that I too will recount my journey thus far
as I fear I’ve never the chance again and
for fear of nothing else not even the madness that sure
is to swell like puss out an open wound.
And thus naked, I meet myself for the very first time
multiple times as
no man’s fate can be it of his own desire
it too is I as reflection in time.
And afore me I stand craft nigh the enigmatic edge
of the gypsy’s rupee
whose hands share a line cobwebbed through shadow
linked to the Fates.
Accosted replication have I not sought, but ere
evinced upon possession is thine self.
Oh! to the very garment it is that I see borne
ragged in unavailing cognition;
I remain disfigured with a most
weightful malady
hung about
my head.
Thoughts remain bound to the iron clasp of shackles
tugging toward a sought after freedom;
may this young fugitive not alter his perception of how he holds
the world?
Be it but in his clenched fists he kneels now a praying man.
Whom echos secret words of forgiveness
seeking the Holy Truth.
The stillness here opened from its black to an illuminating
grandeur
lest but not such a simple endeavor
appeared but two mere silver wings.
My! what wings they were! like accosting shards
of silver that dared to
arrest the very substance of myself.
The face of my doppelganger gazing on inclination
toward the in-between
whereupon together the wings clapped and
at once we three arrived atop the point of a spire.
In a moment of horror I fled for promising death
conceived in my mind to jump
to return
instantaneously it was then that I saw another shade emerge
from me
as a moth all too allured by light
he, as it were my wish, dove without so much as
Goodbye
into the glowing stream whom
then swam in the wonderment of boyhood dreams.
Alas! it was I who found myself bound to my former likeness
unable to move for it was he who grounded
us both.
And around us all had seemed finite, significant
time itself seemed sufferable.
The sagacious poets all together tolled,
“What ales you, comrade?”
to which a voice not of my own,
announced
“I have swallowed that which I fear is most inexcusable.”
The moon began to fall
to leave us hidden
slowed only by the process of conversation
“If the belief in God is what you seek, then be it so
for it is He
around you
for it is He
that tugs as a mammoth at the Devil’s banshee’s
for it is He
that does not censor your mindfulness but nay a much
greater fear is what binds you.”
And vanished did our footing from beneath
the soles of our feet
we
f
e
l
l
I am awake.
And much like in the idle ears of the deaf
it is that I can never quite recite the words,
but whisper incoherence of white puffs
into the frosty midnight air
for fear that what I say may come out all wrong.
And it does.
It is a symphony I hear in my head
of violins and clarinets and flutes and drums
but the words
the words, themselves remain suffocated by fear
of the cheap translation to what they all mean.
So it is then that I say
nothing
and to you I sit in a graceful silence acquainted
firmly to indifference
where war wages down in the empty of my belly
where cicadas are swallowed by butterflies
bit by bit, wing by wing, and King Cicada dries in the hide of
his skin.
Once more silenced of melancholy
are we.
It is in this brief moment of waking-life that
all is harmonious like the ebony rose of arcane
love.
Seized once more by the fleeting supernatural
is my destitution where I consider once more never
again to speak.
For here is the truth: These words here be not sufficient
for publication nor hold merit of such a rank as
in your Sunday paper. Such clamor it is then that
I attend my own funeral through such violent sensations
of expression that I too do not understand so we together
can think me dumb.
It is then that I appear seduced by rotten anguish
and the sheer vulgarity of what it is that I am trying to say
for I want to be understood, but such a thing is a dirty
desire.
What enamored green-eyed lover should fall for me?
Each dismal procession of hours fades thine sight to
a blurry decadence where even white blends with black
to create black.
Eludes me does the pillowy carnation in her lips
and I remain… in place
to watch behind wetted eyelids 
horrid peril
nominated for best picture—
my darling muse
fear the blind for the devil has his eyes
and watches you
so curiously through false sense
of imagination.
Know only the hollow-eyed desperado
who holsters his guns at your name;
he is your Allie.
Let him guide you down through the rings of the most unholy
of worlds and may together you
engage in crusade.
Disgorge the terror for your heart, my hero and linger
in the shadows of pure love cast
from the tears the hollow-eyed
man will cry.
For if you miss what you have not seen,
the devil will have you, too.
We have walked through paradise lost
over once forgotten buried treasures where red earth
knows only blood and would not be quenched
lest it thirst on ours.
Our hands dug as shovels and we clench death
between our fingers to bend skyward and carry on.
This walk itself had lasted for indeed a lifetime
and there it was then we stood bruised about the face
as the beggar in winter whose own notion holds no
super-flourish relish.
It is the construction of new-life this Earth will bring
forth from our throbbing fingers as tiny little ores to
salvation of paradise lost
the only paradise left to exist here
lest in our dreams
where even in moments of confusion all does manage to
make sense.


----------



## Wounded Bird

Dimitrie, you are an angel to me
though I contain a little devil
and we all know no rope from Heaven
can pierce the hulking hull of Hades

"I am an anesthesist"
coos the devious Homunculus
"I will make you numb with my caress"

I indulge him with my tongue
thrust from the gaping maw
begging for oblivion

I am sick of broken dreams
the unsung romance fear doth wring
from Eros' robe like holy sweat

he places the bitter medicine
but I am sick as ever
love writhes within my chest

heartbreak is the true face of death
neither sordid nor immaculate
I close myself within the yearning
and bear the privilege with a sigh


----------



## IAmMe2010

Oh seek, my searching soul,
seek which though art hungered for.
Seek in all the dark and musty corners
seek in all the cobweb filled closets
seek where all before have searched
and have come back empty armed.
Perhaps through simply seeking,
you will find there in
where wiser, stronger, smarter
have not found before you

Run my exhausted soul,
run till you have been rendered
raw, breathless, and bruised,
perhaps by running and running alone
you will win a race better than you have lost

Or why, why not rest,
my ragged heart,
rest beneath a tree with arms broad and green,
and ponder those strong arms,
which never ran race,
and the green beauty of the leaves
who never sought to be anything but
that which they are...

Do you think the father,
who carved those boughs
and painted those green leaves
with such loving care
will not take your limp forum
and make it well,
and strong,
and fast,
and filled,
if you will but stand still
long enough for him to...



(Okay, so it doesn't rhyme, but its what came out when I started typing  )


----------



## Dalien

@IAmMe2010 Doesn't need to rhyme or anything else...Beautiful just the way it is.


----------



## tessabe

I'm a bit odd about poetry, I sometimes write it but it's hard for me to connect with other people's poetry. I liked yours though, it drags you in and you can get caught up in it. I'll post an old one I did when I was 8, even then I thought the last line was lame but I couldn't make anything else work. 

Pinwheels whirling round
Spitsparks along the ground
And rockets shoot up high
And blossom in the sky
Blue and yellow, green and red
Flowers falling on my head
And I don't ever have to go
To bed, to bed, to bed.

It was about the 4th of July when I was 8. I'm Dyslexic so rhythm and keeping it short works for me.


----------



## skycloud86

A sweet noise flowed through the ice-cold air,
As the green glow of night and stars above shone,
The ending of the last few thousand years of dusk,
Begins the next few thousand years of the moonlight,
Under which we will forget purple skies and cotton clouds,
For which we will seek out the lonely and the empty,
In a place where we can watch the stars explode in time,
Where the moon stares down with a silver eye or two,
So that we may know the meaning of our universe.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Mothman

the serpent is thrown from the heavens
it screams in its dream as it descends
its wings start to gleam
ten foot feathers emerge from its back
its eyes glow as red coals
its fangs absorb the sound from all around
its talons stiletto out
it wails it continues to shout
it has been seen..


----------



## eburian

Tainted Beauty
You'll never understand the anger, the torture, the agony, deprecating thoughts that I experienced.
Of saving you from yourself or the version of person that you wanted to be.
I felt numbed, a rock climber with calloused hands grasping onto you, trying to pull you closer so that maybe you could at least understand, the endless confusion, the nightmares that pervaded the recesses of my mind.
It's years later but you'll never know my opinions, the hurt, the days of isolating myself running away as fast as I possibly could from anything, everything that reminded me.
The thousands of tears, the stress, your warm breath upon my back; rationalizing every action, drinking away and wanting to feel something in return.
The "self" that was poignant and willing to remain vulnerable after so many decades of being guarded was once freed- the person that was strong and wanted you became emotionally broken, disfigured internally.
My feelings now completely gone, I wanted to salvage your damaged self to help you realize your life of self- destruction.
My trust now gone, I'm forced to cleanse you from the permanent wounds, the scratches of that memory that monstrously restrained me from intimacy, I thankfully now progress with peace and serenity to a world of positive energy.
In irony, I send you words of gratitude for being that seemingly negative experience that helped me finally mature and develop; a figment of tainted beauty who helped me realize my voice- the spirit, the self


----------



## skycloud86

Above the mortal empire of the world,
Above the clouds of white or grey or black,
Amongst the planets and the lands of gas,
Floating away from us the quiet explorer,
Metal in body, electricity for blood,
Signs of life not yet seen or heard,
Above the town and country and seaside,
Above the world and all the people who ever lived,
The lonely explorer sails onwards into the dark.


----------



## VivianeScrooge

God, my first poetry post. I just recently made this, for a modern hero of mine D

*Alex*

An Alex is an alphabet
Roaming the night with motorcycle boots
Fooling him self and others
Sitting inside wall of bricks 
Occasionally peep at the dangerous world

An Alex wants chaos
Sounds of crowds and laughter of clowns
He himself belief his a comedian
A fake joy that stroll across a park
A fake smile who only listens to himself
In another world fill with cats and veils

The circus triumph in his fear
A chance where he could run from himself!
The sun caresses his face
Assuring his existence

An Alex was no beginner
An Alex crave douse of lights
Moan in excite
Fiery flesh makes him feel alive
Thus comfort agitates him
Leaving him lifeless and petrified

He yearn a muse, for his eyes
That will never die

His trying to cut the strings
Struggling to let go
His fingertips run through his hair
While his eyes are in sorrow

Drown to a lake, young Alex
I know my Alex is fearless
He will never back down a threat
He will come around in the end


----------



## cityofcircuits

Bright Blue Bubble gum ice cream at a dandy of an ice cream shop. _Lick._

I stare at the burnished Bronze metal of a Coke sign from the Golden Age of American capitalism. 
_Drink Coke_.

An idol of a late night marketing campaign, the symbol of an empire, a stain. _Drink Coke_. Rome. The letters drenched in bright Roman blood red. Metallic and Red. Omnipresent.

We have Gods although Atheists. Our Gods exist. Green and Gold. _E PluribusUnum_

The stories of old we hold in honor. Senate votes. Learn from your fathers of Rome America. Naturally, like ill-behaved children, we don’t heed what we’re told. 
Julius Caesar murdered on a leisurely stroll; content, confident, cocky. Betrayed from within, he was stabbed, over and over again. His being drowned on the steps of freedom. 
While he died, His White robe dyed in bright Roman blood red. 

_Drink Coke._


----------



## Kaisikudo

Back again  Posting some older materials this time. Hope you aren't too disappointed with them. Also, appologies for the messy space-conversion issues *




Deaf Moses

*
Wind whipped to
Willing,
Like some 
Pre-blightent pharaoh faux pas - 

Dear cloud collector
Extends both arm
And feather;

Cataracting to spite the ground.

And with a same sense of unwarranted 
_Irony_
As sipped him from the verge of heaven,

Deaf Moses,
Clutching tight his tablet
Prays for something real;

A storm of swords
Cleaving
At his cowardly heels.

*




The Wizard Of 60 Oz.*


Threat-breathed and rusting,
Her father, the Tin Man
Slurred his half-baked departs.
Stumbled out of the nest.
Fell (some say) to his death.

And following the inevitable hibernation of his heart,
Some days she would stand in the garden,
Clicking her heels as though _courage and compassion_
Were things never to be sought
[ ] *Outside of home.*

But touch sleeps
And falters time.

Some nights I feel her
In waking;
Sweet half-only-child
With a basket of fears.

And she's begging me, soberly:
_Little Lion. Wake up.
I don't think we're in Oz anymore._







*Lipoid Proteinosis*



Shadows puppets
Draped their wailing skins across her neural walls;
Somber enfolds
Pertaining to a light no one could see.

Not even he,
The man whose bare black hand once
Plucked their heartstrings frail,
Like some sentimental benefactor
Desperately derailed.

And though this dire malady of mindset
Now conscripts it's own
Shadow troupe,

*He fears nothing.*

Nothing,
As they clinch at fine strands of hair
(And artifice)
Scaling her ramparts,
Filbert in hand,
Coating them a deeper shade of apathy.








*Blowing Up*


Cannoning our insides
Out like a red cell typhoon;
Ruined coastlines in
Grave testament,

Our coughing bird
Hearts clucked their
Ultimate pulse,
Ire struck,
Choked on up
Through the wound.

I gave admonition:
_You're ugly inside._
But you were more than
Any perfect
I could imagine.

And for a moment
I thought we were on fire;
Blinder than black clouds
Absorbing the sun.






*We Mean Nothing To History*


Your mother-titan *bursts*

_(Seppuku)_ –

Spills her garbled gas and milieus
Out, unto Andromeda
In violent, raven gulps.

The grubby, upsdell hands of
Cannibals, rapacious
Left her
Hung, drawn and spacious,
Bloody mortared
Powder-pulps.



An epitaph to fill the blackness:

_Here lies Gaia.
Target practice.






_


----------



## The Wanderer

This is something I wrote a few years ago. Just wanted to share it. 

Daydreams of the blackboard

Black,
unified static:
mysterious,
inviting
manifesting 
the unknown.

Swim
and soar
in the static

we will 
get lost

and sizzle in the void.


----------



## Frosty

deleted. NBC took a knife to my throat.


----------



## VivianeScrooge

Well, I can't help it. I just have to post another poem! 

A Life In The Midst Of Winter Forest

Whisk a chance in diving
I dive in a puddle
A shallow yellowish water
That irks me to my veins
I listen to the sound of air
Whistling to my ears
I clear my mind, crystal clear
I savor all the sound in here

My midnights are serene
I wake up when I'm dreaming
I'm living when I'm sleeping
I close my eyes, and pray for God
To take me up and touch the stars
I lift my arms and reach a person
I scream and shout for him to notice me
I smash my mirrors, that is beautifully crafted
Made out of dust of gold
I break my neck, and let my eyes bleed
I pull my tooth, each of them
I wish I was a sinking ship

The morning have arrive
Oh, how I love a morning
I slept through pain, morning is fame
Morning is fame
We search for what we will gain
We dodge what we refuse
My mind taps a spell, a spooky spell, full of magic and brash wisdom
Crude wisdom, shoving me into my pitfall
My lovely pitfall
Near the river, near the stream
Full of flowers and bells, echoing the forest

My owl, my pet owl
His eyes mock me every tomorrow
My cricket, my noisy cricket
Please comfort me when I'm sorrow
Dorothy, oh Dorothy
How foolish can you be?
A snake in the wilderness, rabid animals, crooked tin mans, mystical moths
Rich apples, very sweet and rich apples

What's going on outside? Outside my Winter Forest?
Might be something fun, extraordinary, a feast or a festival!
I wish I could be there, could I? I should, I will!
But my longing stops here
In my house with fine furnishing, aroma of dew, 
Fill with never ending hope, and no luck for disappointment
My husband in his chariot, out there, on his way to rescue
He will rescue me, with his armor and knife
The festivity, how splendor and great!
I cannot wait!

My husband, where is he?
He suppose to be here
When I will finally wear my wedding dress, if he's not coming after all?
My husband, where is he?
He's humming inside my soul, singing me to sleep, 
Chuckling, he's chuckling
Oh Dorothy, you can't see him? He's right here. He just arrive
I'm opening his cape, giving him some tea
Its his favorite, lavender tea
What, how can you say such a thing, Dorothy!?
How dare you, get out!
Or I'll pull your braid so hard, you forget how to cry!
I'll stab your dolls...stop, don't even try!
I have my knife here, run if you can
The door knob is too high for you!
Tell me one more time,
He's a menacing guy?

I make fun of my Winter Forest
Blood coated my fluff of snow, like rubies and nauseous apples 
Cheers of people never stops a beat
I'm hopping, and hopping, and hopping
My husband has come to see me


----------



## Annietopia

I called this one Euphoria xD

The deep melody within your soul seethes me
They say that you're bad news but you see
You make me want to do things I've never done
Making me simply become
This person I don't know anymore
I'm lost within this endless euphoria


Your smile holds this mystique 
That can't be described, like an antique
It's one of a kind 
It seems to blow my mind
Every time you look at me


I want you to discover me with your eyes
I don't need these lies 
State your needs from me and I'll give
No need to forgive
For this bluntness at least I won't have hope
It's not something I'll have to cope with


Those lips hold meaning beyond belief
I'm hoping for heaps
Of what this pleasure can bring for us
I know that I simply can't trust 
This physical poison to bring good for me
But this experience will free
Us both from this reality 
This will not be the end of our sympathy
Use me for what you think I'm good for
I hope you hurry before
This enamourous revendezous ends
I can't hold this feeling forever now...


----------



## cityofcircuits

Those swindling swine
Drinking all of my delicious wine
No, no friends of mine

Who steals honey from bees?
Who snatches meat from the lion's teeth?
Or thiefs a childs' halloween treat?

Not me......


----------



## SocioApathetic

Nameless Grave

Whose is this soil? This restless, moist
and filthy earth; upturned and fresh
as the dew above and around it.
The stone is smooth, the corpse unknown.

Whose is this grave? This shamelessly nameless
and fameless mound of ash and sod 
resting in the eyes of God who, lofty in His
kingdom high, is silent as the breeze blows by.

So there I plant my knee and pray
this fool below be known someday
If not by friend or family, perhaps
a worthy enemy. My hands now clasped

in empty prayer, I look once more into the
stone and there alone reflected back
the image of a sullen face. Who is this man with
bony cheeks glistening in the glassy stone?

Pale lips part, his broken voice
fills the stale and misty air. _A body beats_
_with lies which flood the dirty blood_
_of careless men. Do you see me, sir?_

_This is my face, this is my grave,_
_my eternal resting place._
With a gasp I awoke but still 
I mourned that nameless grave.

My body beat with rushing blood,
my lungs now empty with a sigh.
Back into my slumber turning, there
I see that grave once more. Not half

so silent as the God who sits in cloudy,
pensive skies, I kneel again but do not 
pray. Instead, I bow my head and say

_Good sir, this is _my_ grave and face_
_and soon to be _my_ resting place._
_Just ask the Specter in the sky_
_and he will whisper with the breeze:_

_This man is here, he did not die.

__- _SocioApathetic


----------



## ruth2ten

*One Cool INFJ Cat*

_There is one infj, that again I would see.
A very cool cat, and I wish I knew where this cat's "friendheart" was at.

Around 18 months, this cool cat's been around, not quiet ready to be found.
Some posts here and there will be shared. 
A private message, to silently stalked prey, sent with care.

A long look from the eye will send you sky high.
A hug will make you feel weak in the thigh.

Written council can seem blunt, harsh and cruel...but meant to make a better you.

A healer and hope giver.
Motivation deliverer.

A soul friend like no other...

Experienced me at my worst, but still brought me Starbucks!









Alas!
Closed is this infj's door...
or I'd love to tell you more...

Someday I hope to tell you the whole story, and not just stalk or talk behind a cats back...

A story still in the making...

about friendship, found and lost...
about growing and learning...
lessons to good to be tossed. _


I was jotting something down in the "friendly talk behind someones back" thread, and this is what came out.
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-for...evine-friendly-talk-behind-someones-back.html
Some of it rhymes, so now it's a poem of mine. :tongue:


----------



## Nyang

*Untitled*_
It was supposed to be sweet_
_This resplandent piece of earth_
_Though I feel on my insides..._
_Bitter, Pungent, Sour_

_All is magnificent, golden veins and streams_
_It is but smoke, ethereal just to me_
_A remanescent illusion, a glooming flame..._

_A dantesque dream that knows no end_

_Chains of the earth, Chains of the sky_
_Before I was born, long after I die_

_The endless spin, an irreverent smile_
_My fortune is no passion or justice_
_Behind the sweetness, only pain is incandescent_

_My body is my own cage_
_My hell is my own soul_


Trying my best to localize an old poem of mine that I wrote for history class. Translating poems is hard!


----------



## Larxene

KerryLee said:


> Great thread! Here's my latest..
> 
> Christmas Abyss
> 
> It’s *all so *festive, *all so *jolly. That man in red: > a loathsome folly!
> Baubles; tinsel; festive lights. Santa; angels; *Jesus Christ*..
> 
> Planning, shopping, spend and wrap. Fight the queues, avoid the traps.
> Gifts for family, gifts for friends; will all this *spending* never end?!
> 
> *All* good manners, *all* good will, the benevolence we now must drill.
> Obligations, gratitudes: a “*merry season*” > misconstrued.
> Drown in booze and drench in telly. Bloodshot eyes and portly belly.
> Contrary *faith*, disloyal *duty*; patrons baptized in counterfeit beauty.​Spoonfed a lifestyle in ignorant bliss, the economy playground, the *Christmas abyss*.
> All covet and hype, excess and greed. A wishlist, a wanting, an avarice need.​
> Commercialism at its best ,
> a notion that we all attest,
> But still we all remain obsessed,
> frustrations always unexpressed,
> a state of being I can’t ingest,
> ...the synthetic joy that I detest.
> So with forced cheer, I smile and wince
> *(to be a Grinch would be a cinch), *
> but fearing some ungodly lynch,
> I’ll hide that Christmas makes me flinch!​So..
> “*Merry Christmas*” nothing less,
> “*Kind Regards*” and “*All the best*”
> “*All my love*” and add some kisses xx
> “*thoughts of you*” and “*All best wishes*”
> Have a good one, have a ball, enjoy the season, “*good will*” to all!​


Loose structure, but good rhyme and rhythm. Enjoyable.


----------



## Annietopia

Feelings of lost sentiment
I can’t say you never meant
Anything to me, I wanted you so bad
I can’t believe how mad
I was for you, myself to tears
My biggest fear
Was losing you
But how could I lose you
If you were never mine to begin with

With my delusional hopes
My heart made it a mission to cope
With any situation of distrust you put ahead of me
It gave me a reason to believe
A lie to live off of
My soul was vulnerable to this perception of love
A non-existent love that didn’t exist
My dreams of having someone to live in bliss with

A reason for joy…a distant hope

Resting my hopes in others was my biggest mistake
Scared to put my affections at stake now
I can’t say that I’m stronger
What I can say for now is I’m a goner
As much as I want to believe
I just can’t see
I just can’t see it anymore…I just can’t give my devotion
To anyone…not until I learn how to deal with my misled emotions

Living in this fairytale world of mine
I can say made me blind
To reality, having my hopes sky high
I just can’t grab a star and say that it’s only mine
Oh how I wish it were that easy to have you
But what’s the use
If you never felt the same about my amour…


----------



## SargeMaximus

“…and when the plains began collapsing, they built their cities in the mountains, upon the solid foundations of ageless stone…”
~ The Shadow, Chapter 9.

I

The last ship began its ascent through the clouds; Green Rain 
Poured from them. 
The land was a ruin; smoke was in the air. 
She had stayed behind. 

The earth was a quiet tomb 
Preparing it’s corpses for burial. There was so much death; 
They fell on their knees 
As if bowing to the Exodus itself. From here they tried 
One last time 
To look toward the sun, 
But she had put her faith in hope.

II

From far away, 
It didn’t look as different as it once had, 
The only difference now, 
Was that it had been home. Destined, perhaps, to wander 
(forever wondering), 
We made our way towards that old 
And trusted 
North star, 
In the Pegasus Galaxy.

III

It didn’t take long before the crew and passengers broke into war with one another. One could have predicted it if we hadn’t been so blinded by our mission. Even in the wake of our civilization’s greatest slaughter, we would still prove our uncanny nature to fight for survival. When the reality of our only selves finally hit, there we were: 
Fighting to be alone.

We were afraid. Far better to face the horrors of existence alone than to see the despair on the faces of those around us; and so we killed each other until we had none but ourselves to face, and when we did look into the mirror… to see those eyes that had witnessed it all, well, the gravity of existence suddenly and abruptly rushed to our mind’s eye. There were no corners to hide in any longer, we had seen to it. Every dark and safe place had been a bloody and gasping final struggle for life.


----------



## Who

This is pretty much the only poem I've written that I haven't completely hated even though it's probably my shortest*:**

No One*

The canvas was blank
He painted a self-portrait
The canvas was still blank




Edit: Actually now that I think about it, the shortest poem I wrote was:

*Haiku*

Sometimes I start things
That I will never finish


----------



## Joseph

remember cathleen?
we were fifteen, 
already buzzing more than tv static. 
i coughed candy and, 
our knitted hands made her plans
all the more tragic.
so innocent.
so deliberate.


----------



## Joseph

I'm sick of holding all your novels of ideal men. Stagnating, needlessly wading through feelings I don't understand. Well shit. If you had told me, it would turn this, I wouldn't have tried, I wouldn't have kissed. 

Worthless phrases, my words that never fit. No time for them, no time for this, no spaces for me to sit.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Tryshala
Should be true
Memory table part 2

The circus is on fire
And the boy's from the sun
Sharp wit grab your guns

Dead eyes glossy
Dive bar zombies
I was a liar once

You finally caught me


----------



## Pom87

He looks familiar as
I look into his eyes
They are hidden behind
Glasses, red with veins
Popping and the glass
Is not the glass but the eyes,
Where did you disappear
To, I wonder but the answer
Is not in your eyes
They are not the reflection
I long for and this blurred
Speech ads to my wonder where
Have you been all this time


----------



## Enkidu

The poem doesn't have a title; it was named Poem 11 on my C: drive. 
This was scanned from a rumpled, water-damaged sketchbook that traveled with me on a job I had a few years ago. 
(For privacy's sake, I omitted personal material and/or illegible corrections)

[Line 1]...my name

















































[...] life's puppet play

























[5 remaining lines]


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Two poems written about a Child perceiving a perception that is surrounded by Chaos

Poem 1:
Was a childhood fear simply just a precursor to a code that wasn't written yet, 
but instead it's essence protruding through the surface of time, 
giving untranslatable hints that could only be deduced as fear due to the uncontrollable induction of unknown possibilities
to a child who would only come to realize what is could only be seen by what can't be touched? 
He, who would eventually turn into a man, inevitably decoding a part of his life,
understanding that fear is a sign of weakness to hide away in to further ignore truth for what it is.
The beauty of darkness is perceivable through the absence of fear,
through the precise quantum logic that simplifies what could be, 
bringing about what will be to eventually come into the realm of "what is"....

Poem 2:
In this modern day, at my current age
the number will resume its relevance in this time and age
It's a representation of the period that I realized I came to change

Some have happiness, some have despair
but these, like everything else, will tend to fad and disappear
Those though, that share the same principles, ignorance and fear
Both seem to delude the subject-
"What should" is pushed forward while "what is" is located in the rear

The youth in me has grew, seeing so much pain and ache
The swift, smooth dense flow choking what was once a child, making him break
The mind continues to destroy exhilarating the mental aches
If only....If only I had the power to cause the ground to shake
The child once drowned, the saving was too late......
The eyes shift to a Man shrouded in darkness climbing out of the darkest part of the lake.


----------



## Armed Politicker

An army man once had sweet guns,
so very proud, too, of his buns,
and girls kept on giggling,
as he kept on wriggling,
until he fled to the loo with the runs.


----------



## rycbar

I wrote this two nights ago while I was intoxicated with wine...

To what sea do these nights take
Oh to what star does the mind’s eye fail to see
But the color of fruitlessness under riddled irradiation
Of lies of love and turpentine ventures
Bring out Neptune and bow to thee
Never let thy hand escape what grasp it cannot shake
For there is no greater folly then never once
Concealing the triumphant heart of love
Backed by bone and kissed by scars upon scars
Upon scars once more.
Let me see with my eyes what man holds
In his capacity for nothingness
That he alone faces alone
In the dark yet blind by fold
Bend now and let us begin
The life of upward motion
Fall, fall, fall and continue we will
But the dominatrix of the soul feeds
The succubus of one’s courage
Sex, sex, sex make love to freedom.


----------



## Bohemian

I guess I might aswell join in - dont mock me though x)

*Foreshadow:
*I see a man,
Everything he wished for
Became true.
Life full of problems and
All the booze you could want.
‘Would you like another?’
The bartender would say to
The man in the mirror, ‘f*ck it,
Why not?’

A life of being the quiet
Attention seeker has paid off.
Yet, he’s not content
With any of it.
He wants some more,
He wants another
Rush.
Another moment of
Euphoria
To look back upon.
That’s a dangerous emotion
To have. 

You can’t stop
Someone that driven.

Yet only those close
Could ever foreshadow
Such a life, but no one
Was that close;
Push and push and push away.
Should have held on, ay?
Just another wasted life.

You’re just a figment
Of my imagination though,
Whether you will ever
Exist
Depends on the here
And now.
I won’t let you happen.

Never.




*I Like My Music: *_(it's short, but I like it ^^)
_I like
My music with
A bass
So low, it fills
The emptiest regions
Of my soul.


----------



## Rauder

_A black bliss of overgrown feeling
Contradiction clad in dreaming
Not a sunrise to some eyes at all
A flaming flicker provokes a fall

Your home, the only moment we got alone
Your hand in mine, stand just fine
Then tomorrow, you knife of sorrow
Cold you got, hold the knot

I gave a gift to you
Simple, a symbol of love
Yours? It was just as warm
Today I call it the Mind War.

From the dark December to this July
A creeping cracking urge to cry
In the end you were just a whore
And in broken bricks I stand outside the wall._


----------



## ruth2ten

*Is this home?*

Clovers dotted through rain soaked grass

Sun dipping down as thunder clouds pass

Kittens peek out from their hidding place

Now on the hunt for little vermin to chase

_They call this home
_
Dog picks up sticks and drags them near to the fire pit

Maybe later we toast marshmellows and sit for a bit

She picks up her ball 

As we walk over to see if the corn grew tall

Growing great I see, it's now taller than me

Even the soy bean has grown up past my knee

_She calls this home_

A hello knicker is heard, eight hooves have trotted up to the gate

My handsome Buckskin was in the lead, followed by his spotted mate

As I walk by, it's sweet juicey apples they spy

A goodnight kiss on each muzzle, as we let out a sigh

_They call this home

_My whole life long, I dreamed of this place

This is the place I can seek God's face
_
Do I call this home?

_Heaven is still my heart song

I've not yet arrived where I belong


----------



## Subtle Murder

Posted this on my blog, figured I may as well post it in the poetry section. 

*Better Left Unsaid.*

Your arms are bare, and yet
my tongue is made of silver.
This paper world segregates us -
I in my loss, you in your gain.
What should unite
instead divides,
I am left with the affliction
of all that separates us.


----------



## Roland Khan

Wrote this one a few years ago, among others I don't feel like typing out right now

(Untitled)

Where do we go when we dream
Why do we wake
Leave the realm of wanted possibilities

Where nowhere else are we so free
Where the mind wanders,
We're left to the wonders of our innermost sanctum
Where we can discover our own thoughts and fears
We almost forgotten ourselves

Somewhere within this realm there must be a place
containing our personal peace

Somewhere in this realm
There must be unfound love
For all that's lost to us may be discovered again
Just to wake and to realize it was lost again
and will forever be in that forgotten realm of possibilities

Somewhere within our mind this realm dwells
Where no explorer may travel
Or else it unravels
Whats is death if not the pass
Into this eternal wonder
Are we blessed with this passage
Or are we cursed to lie in this darkness for eternity


----------



## cityofcircuits

Sleep
and Viridian dreams
Falling into the colors
Treading 
these calm woods 
Chimes of dusk alarm my moods
Within these slumbers, drenched in gold
wolves speak in tongues
Don't you remember?


----------



## Kyla Dawn Clay

nice thread, thank you. 

Communion of Sense

May I borrow two cents from mutual accounts
The plate is coming 'round a pounding thought
With slight of hand to heart that seal my health
Chambered vault my tender tender sought
The move real-time and under proper stealth
Unseen it binds a brother to the brooch
Before I spend my pennies unannounced
I bank them on this paten's sure approach
Like wild, irony arms, child before a flood
My purse now cradle stone and gird the blood



K.'.D.'.C.'.C.'.D.'.K
2011


----------



## Rauder

_If you came along, alone, and asked me_
_In lack of love to let you back in_
_What would we win?_
_The faint familiar taste of sin_
_No insight or intuition can see_
_Through your light, you liar, you loomer_

_Not friends_
_Not enemies_
_Just strangers with memories_


----------



## Seagull

*A Seagull's Prayer*

Oh Lord Seagull
Thank you for this lovely day
Thank you for my family
Please stop all the wars outside chippies in the world
And please help poor gulls to get the chips they need to survive
In Seagull's name
Amen​


----------



## cityofcircuits

A condescending, arrogant hypocrite?
Maybe. 
Lately you've been different. 
Changed.
States of hysteria and manic depression.
OK........
Case in point: you're hungover and alone again.

Judging you?
No, not at all
Honest and true
All I want is.....
Just answer my calls

Let's talk


----------



## RHe

I'm an open book,
you must learn to read me
For I caught your fancy
So, take me, tease me

I'm a skeleton key,
I will open every door
Each desire you have,
I will let you explore

Marmalade on your toast -- 
sticky and sweet
Rolling under your tongue,
feeling the heat

Got soaked in the flood
on this silver gray day
Shiver running down my spine -- 
vertebrae by vertebrae


----------



## LucasM

Can you hear it?
It is inevitable!
I can't hear it.
Can you hear it?
What can you hear?
It is booming.
A change is coming.
I can't hear it.
WHY?
It is coming!
Please help me hear it!?
Please?
it is coming...
-
I'm sorry...

The vast desert stretches out in front.
Sand recedes behind.
You are...
alone.


----------



## LucasM

A rock.
The storm a-howls bitterly.
Screaming.
Pounding.
A rock.
Spent, the storm seeks respite
the sun a conquering warrior.
It is my turn now.
A rock.
The flowers embrace the sun.
Animals entering into light.
A rainbow.
A rock.
Death comes swiftly.
The wolf has killed its sheep.
Where was the shepherd?
A rock.
The gravestone is weathered and grey:
To my wife Irene
whom I met on a stormy eve.
A rock.


----------



## Bachelor

The moon
is the only music
I like
Its light
soaks the cloudsof my
silence
Painting them 
bronze
and
illuminating
their grey core
with honey
Dripping stars
sink into the
waterbed
at my
feet
Warm waves
ripple
washing 
shells of words
onto the
shore
while I only
want
the silent, bronze 
pearl 
at their core
Shush
your
sizzling
candle, now.
Turn off
your
flashlights
and 
give me
your 
moon​
Forgive the cheesy overload - I was on teenage hormones.


----------



## SargeMaximus

*E.T. - The Essential Theme*

For my wanderings I left behind
My companion 
Whom never could I find. 
I felt the way was treacherous and long, 
So feared my shadow 
And cursed his song. 

The part of me that I held inside 
I felt so vital that it I would hide. 
But in clasping it tight I encaged 
- out of sight-, 
The words he spoke, echoing as plight.

I feared his words like I feared his face, but only when hidden 
Did I displace: 
The fear of the thing that made me cower 
For my own fear of losing 
It's great and noble power.




Long Live the King.


----------



## Joseph

A sunrise means nothing to me. It leaves, resets, and repeats. So naturally you call me. I agree, and you tell me new stories. My eyes churn and yearn and turn to playfully stare at your feet. I push them off my seat. Lust. I pretend to smile and take away your guilt. Let you run away painless and heartless and crush everything I've rebuilt. I could spit up stomach acid and smear it on paper and send it to you, but it wouldn't matter. I would still be sad, and you would still have won.


----------



## Justin Opmeer

I am lost.

I have followed your love to this horrendous place.
A vast swamp lurks at my ankles,
how many vile demons are watching me?

The depraved stench that looms here,
warns me of evil.
Yet no protection is to be had.

I wallow in self-pity and putrid,
How succesfully you mirror me.
I must find a way out of this Hellish garden.

So why is it that I do not move?
My brain infiltrated with your beliefs.
My feet shackled by my own doing.

Suddenly the ground shudders and breaks,
The vile waters of this place turn black from green.
It is the Devil that has come for me.

A disgusted man I am looking at the greatest Lie,
I always imagined it to be ugly.
This sight takes away all my fire.

Without a word or a sound,
or any movement of sort,
I give in.

The power of this traitor has taken my light.
I accept the putrid black water as my saviour.
Death is the only promise to have been true.

My life lived in search of the goal,
Now too late.
Darkness has come to take me home.


----------



## Justin Opmeer

If I can't
I wish you to neither
If I can
I wish you not to

If you can't
I probably can't either
If you can
I wish I was you.


----------



## Arbiter

When you look into the abyss....be careful not to fall in.


----------



## SargeMaximus

_The Value of Need Does Not._
​
In the desert, the sun was going down. I stood alone, and already saw the northern lights dancing across the sky. I looked to the east for a direction, but found none. I looked to the west for direction, but found none. So it went, as I also looked towards the north and the south. So I stood there, and all at once, fell to my knees and cried. My tears fell into the parched sand, and no shrubs grew there. My tears fed nothing. I looked towards the sky for direction, but also found none. It was then that I grabbed the sand and threw it to the air, and the wind took it far from me. So I followed the wind.

For most of my life, I kept grabbing at what may have been around: dirt, leaves, lint, anything that the wind would take as I threw it, to show me the way. I circled the world that way for many years. It was not until I came across a monk while traveling the ancient jungles of Asia, that I was finally confronted. 

“Why do you follow the wind?” He asked.

“I can trust that it leads somewhere.” said I.

The monk walked with me and we approached a cliff. We looked onwards to the sunset, and I saw northern lights, once again, dancing across the sky. For some reason, this made me feel as though I had not gone anywhere at all. I turned to the monk and asked him:

“What have I done?”

“You have followed your heart.” Said he.

“How can you say that when it’s the wind I have been following all along?”

“Because,” he replied, “it was you who threw your hopes into it, and let them be taken by a force that did not understand them, nor cared to. You have made your aspirations and self-worth at the mercy of the wind, and so, it was you who allowed it.”

With tears in my eyes as I fell to me knees I sobbed, “What can I do?”

“Anything you wish.” Said he, and as he walked off, I looked to the east; I looked to the west; I looked to the north; I looked to the south; I looked to the sky, and then I looked within.


----------



## goastfarmer

*Often*

I swear the sheets of my bed have never seemed so perfect as they lay shamelessly tossed over my limbs; one leg playing peekaboo with the other, one arm thrown aside as if welcoming the grand orchestra, one knee pretending to be queen of all the lands. Even as the sun ripens in the sky, growing from a dusted yellow to a heated orange, I remain in bed, content with the sole company of my thoughts. For you see, I am imaging the kind of attention my heart might receive if I placed it on a shelf—the one in your living room. I suppose blood would stain the wood, but hopefully none would drop on the pure white of your carpeted floors. That might unsettle you, offend your more human side causing you to erase my name from your memories; but if that is so, please use a pink eraser. They're soft like the down feathers hiding in my covers—more perfection to my bed. I guess my mind is obsessed with my bed, but I swear my heart is not. It continues to glance at my side, to my arm thrown outwards as if welcoming not the grand orchestra but a simple (read: single) violinist. There's something about the space it defines that could be perfected.


----------



## nullpunkt

A sea mist washes over me
Enveloping me in cool peace
The horizon is obscured 
And for that I am thankful

Don’t make me think today
Don’t ask me to remember
Let me just exist here 
For a moment or for eternity

Hold me with warmth
Your arms a sheltering tent
Don’t speak and just be
Look at me and let me know


----------



## Justin Opmeer

Modern day
An age of pretend
Many say
Sentences that end with can't
What I see
So differently indeed
How we be
Desperatly trying
What is it
That makes our days
Could it be
Trivial games?
Or maybe I
Think too much
So I ask thy
What do I touch?
Truth or lies
You decide
Resonate
Deep inside
Or foolish talk
Keep to mine
And start to walk
Spoiled your time
Ostriches
We have evolved
The ****-Sapiens
Has disolved
No more
Joined causes
We guard the doors
That stop us
We no more see
The one in our way
No time to be
In the Modern Day


----------



## SargeMaximus

Dedicated to my brother, @bob_toeback :

_In My Brother's Eyes._

When I saw what his world would look like without me, 
I saw the reason to live
In my brother's eyes.


----------



## SargeMaximus

_Objectivity._
​
God-dammit, here they are again:

People, trees, furniture, turtles, oceans, waves, sand, mountains, birds, seaguls, toads, grass, 
Just a bunch of objects 
Moving randomly throughout the cosmos.


----------



## SargeMaximus

W[_H_]ater.
​
"Do you like drinking water?"

"Well I-"

"Man I love drinking water... I mean I'll drink liquor and that but there's nothing quite like a fresh glass of water. See, water doesn't take anything from you, and it's also a vital part of life. Without water, everything would die. Thank God it's not alive though I mean, can you imagine water being alive?"

"Well I-"

"Suddenly realizing how important it was to basic bodily functions? Hell, I'll betit'd keep itself from us unless we appeased it like some god, or at least until it 'felt like it'. Man alive, I love water though. I particularly love things that function as a part of nature rather than trying to be more than what they are... do you think God ever asked water if it was o.k. with being the way it was? Like hell He did! He just decided it'd be a great thing, to make the creatures of His earth need water and not to deny them it. God almighty, I sure do love water."


----------



## Death Persuades

Wind of the North,
I gave you all my worth.
Wind of the South,
these words flow from my mouth:
"Take away these scars.
'twixt the Earth and stars.
Take away my pains,
let no word be in vain."
Wind of the East,
I thank you for this feast.
Wind of the West,
wish me the best.
My wings are healed...
The past is sealed...


----------



## SargeMaximus

_Poe a Tree._

Stickly/mangly
Outstretched from the
Pole;

Stuck to flat.


----------



## rarelyrachel

Swing

It was magic
She was magic
With one kick off
She was gone
Wind soaring through her hair
Heart Soaring
She was flying
She was a bird
an angel
magic
but with a quick glance down
to the cold, brown dirt
She fell
the hard earth
has no mercy
a skinned knee
fingernails caked with dirt
tear stained cheeks
there is no magic
only dirt

Nameless Hero

He carries a burden
with care and grace
blazing along a difficult path
his burden is heavy
not sleigh nor pack,
but a person from far lands
a hiker in fact
He guides his burden up treacherous slopes
though boulders and trees
with naught but an ice-ridden rope
his hands are small
and his legs are too
but he is stronger than all
he does not need a crew
with feet swift
and heart fierce 
he brings his burden to rest
at the top of the mountain
the peak of the crest
There at the top he smiles and cheers
for the burden has made it
his journey end has neared
Gasping and sputtering
with tears down his face
the burden has no words for an achievement so great
5 days have passed
in the newspapers
magazines
websites 
T.V.
An announcement
great
inspiring
ready to be seen
"A man, brawny, brilliant, and brave,
has hiked up Mt. Everest!
He deserves much praise."
But in none of these articles
from hill to hill
is the name of the burden carrier
A Sherpa named Bill
His quick wits
His brave, valiant service
is forgotten
disregarded
his deeds were great
but no one has heard
"Is this right?" you may ask
"surely there was a mistake in the edit,
for how could the burden take all the credit?"
But alas, my dear friend, these are the ways of this world.
where a brave Sherpa is as well-known as a squirrel
So make this a lesson
Remember, if you will
The Nameless Heroes
and a Sherpa named Bill


----------



## FancyProseStyle

AThoughtfulWanderer:3256541 said:


> there is no magic
> only dirt


Exceptional, tremulous, beautiful.


----------



## FancyProseStyle

*Touch*

We sat a short distance away from the pond 
And a short distance away from each other
He was used to it by now
I hoped

Birds raced in the tall grass around us
Nature swayed as if summoning rain 

"Why don't you look at me, sweetheart?"
"There's nothing to see."
I felt him in the air I breathed that day 
I heard his nervous sneaker thump repeatedly on land 

He reached over to reassure me of his presence
Brushing my knee, then my thigh 
I pushed his hand away
I could feel his presence in other ways


----------



## cityofcircuits

Time is nothing
My eyes are dull pearls
Lackluster
Void and glossy
This is my home
My soul is an empty house
Anything of value
Sold off
Estate sale fashion
These treasures stored for years
Groomed
Given away in haste
For nothing
For hope of something better
Never to be realized
So it is
life


----------



## Barcelonic

The lonely figure, standing at my door
Was nothing more than an illusion
Was nothing like before

An apparition.
The appearance of a man that's not a man
But a vision
Of a posthumous condition,
Of a viscious atrition of volition from the damned.


----------



## Barcelonic

CLASH
=====

Lost among most unusual trickery
Outnumbered to the very last man
Outgunned and overwhelmed
By forces we don't understand

War is drawing ever nearer
Confusion set in and stuck
Fate holds us in the palm of her hand
And arms us only with luck

For those who hope to change tomorrow
We _all_ must look to the past
And it must be known by _all_
That no mistake shall be our last


----------



## Kaisikudo

This one sort of wrote itself. At least, I finished the poem before I'd finished my cereal.*



Sol Invictus
*

Rest not! roar the lapping clouds,
Pillowing themselves against the cornerless, cowering
Space between my ears where reside
The humble, smutting creatures of night.

I’ve built an ark of doubt to nurse them
From rationality.
But biting the horizon,
Fractioned dawn with a deathly stare,
Cloven her glaring truths
Unto their more conquerable forms;
The kind that
Only break your heart once.

And I fear I should manifest a cursive thunder
Proudly at their stake, dispersing
The murk and myth of it all – a vengeful Helios,

Or sounder still, try harder to default this:
Forgiveness of self.


----------



## Barcelonic

@*Kaisikudo*\\ loved it! 

Only two changes i would make (just suggestions really)...

"creatures of the night" - (sounds more rhythmic)

"Forgiveness of one's self" - (same reason)

Up to you of course just my two cents, good stuff though :happy:


----------



## ocificap

_eyes_
Out on the open field
I let my soul be free
Out on the open field
Green grass covers me 
And in the night
I finally see
My eyes were open
I just didn't know
How to make use of them


​not perfect but I like to write and take things off my head :happy:


----------



## VioletTru

Con-mercials

Hype.
Plastic breasts
Anti-wrinkle solutions
Eyelash volumizing mascara
Waistlines the size of a flagpole
Expensive shades, flashy clothing
Perfume models giving seductive stares
Stay-at-home gyms! (RESULTS NOT TYPICAL.)
"I can fit into a size 4 dress again! My confidence is back."
"Product %100 guaranteed..." ...._to grow back my lost hair?
My face must be flawless. My body must be immaculate.
__To be young is to be beautiful. To age is a sin.
__He will leave me for that sultry bartender
Can't wear shorts, my legs have scars
Without makeup I look sickly and pale
Need diet pills, exercise stinks
I'm staying in bed today
Mirrors are devils
_Self pity.




​


----------



## TMWeiss

*The Muse

*
Within the darkness, the lonely trav'ler strides;
Alert for battle, laws none to abide.
Trial and tribulation, its existence antiquity;
The weary warrior carries on.
Roaming the misty valley of midnight terrors; 
And gone are the days of sunlight.

Sidereally navigating, acuteness toward the wind;
Listening for the specters approach, whose honor it shall defend.
My request to you, mysterious shadow;
One joyously bound to scorn;
May I stand to pass once more, I ask, 
through the despair of this sojourn?

Stillness. Silence. Silently still the cold black night.
Was I mad to assume such a fright?
For no sooner as I turn from fear; 
The brilliant sage comes into sight;
Bounding toward safe haven at last; 
Toward the safety of daylight.​


----------



## Kaisikudo

This is very different to my usual Poetry. I tried not to over-complicate the language too much, because I often make the mistake of doing so - and as a result, the meaning behind the words is quickly lost. So this is fairly "to the point".

Inspired by the bizarre plot twist near the end of Star Ocean III.



*******************************************************************
*
Our Eternal Sphere*


You are the definition of subjectivity, conjured in the infinite
Burning embrace of those lovers, Light and Time
Who dance like vultures
As the ballroom twirls with them.

A mosaic of atoms strings you together,
Each a gift, granted in the last will and testament
Of a vibrantly vanishing star –
And though you doubtless gaze upon
The pinpricked night with tender eyes
Revelling in a sense of bitter insignificance;
Know that you are not displaced.

The palings that anchor your mind
Have fortressed you precisely as the universe
Required a new guardian to serve and protect
The ever-changing rendition of
Our eternal sphere.



Creation and destruction
Of living, breathing Art.



******************************************************************


*Constructive criticism would be appreciated. I personally feel the ending falls somewhat flat. And I hate using the word "bitter" in the middle stanza. Any suggestions as to what might sound better?


----------



## DemonD

Hatred is harsh
hatred is power

Hate the world
hate a flower

Doth it suck
it needs to die

You or them
who will cry?

...yes I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## Brian1

Driving down the highway as the sky opens up to you
The sun setting off in the distance flash pink and orange
The radio on, flipping for a station not paying attention to the road
It’s a highway of America, 
The long ones that never seem to end 
Cornfields
Desert 
Countryside 
Take your pick, they all lead to one destination
No sign of life
When do we stop to go to the bathroom, to get something to eat
When, where
Nothing
Doing 85
Every now and then a big rig is on the other side of the road
Every now and then oh see the interesting little house. I wonder who lives there
In the boondocks.
The sun is setting 
Birds in the air
Sometimes a plane
Driving down that highway, looking for the next exit to somewhere.


----------



## Thalassa

Thy poetry thy poetry
how pretentious can you get
it makes me want to gag every time I see this thread
like Paris Hilton's private jet.


----------



## cityofcircuits

And soon these bare walls
will flourish and bloom

Magnolias

Summer waves
Sweet and tender

Won't you stay?

Love


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

Hello, can I get some (strong) opinions on this please? I know it seems a bit Seuss but...basically I just wrote it and I don't know why I'm drawn to it, it's pretty sad to me.

No

I waited for months, you know,
for this piece of paper
telling me, “No.”
I'm left to wonder;
when did they know
that the answer was no?

Did they know on the day
when I shook hands and stood up to go?
When they stood up to show me the door,
they could have said then, 
“Here you are;
the answer is no.”

But I went home, caught a flight;
blew some hot soup on the plane;
looked out the window,
knowing that no,
this is not
a seven hour flight.


----------



## sonicdrink

I just published my first collection! Help me get some money to publish it in my local book stores by buying a copy for yourself. It'd be much appreciated! The Peak of Entropy by Elizabeth Nisayas (Paperback) - Lulu


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

*Nimble Thoughts


*Anxiety is much like a cage, The door's never locked but still we choose to stay


Sure the bars are cold, but they protect us from things too bold


Why are people so eager for their own reality to unfold?


Simplicity is easier, even if you only ever do what you're told






Pity on the man who spends his life trying to find a star to hold


After all he'll just become the mud that dirties the road


After all he'll just become another story that never gets told





And maybe that's an alright say for that of a meager soul


Who left his cage and thought he could ever break the mold.

​


----------



## losersalwayzwin

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> Hello, can I get some (strong) opinions on this please? I know it seems a bit Seuss but...basically I just wrote it and I don't know why I'm drawn to it, it's pretty sad to me.
> 
> No
> 
> I waited for months, you know,
> for this piece of paper
> telling me, “No.”
> I'm left to wonder;
> when did they know
> that the answer was no?
> 
> Did they know on the day
> when I shook hands and stood up to go?
> When they stood up to show me the door,
> they could have said then,
> “Here you are;
> the answer is no.”
> 
> But I went home, caught a flight;
> blew some hot soup on the plane;
> looked out the window,
> knowing that no,
> this is not
> a seven hour flight.


It's got some real feeling and story to it. I think it needs more variety with the language and a more sweeping flow. It feels like your saying it all too fast with no place to go. Thus the timing is left feeling awkward. * Which could be a powerful tool, given the subject of how it impacted you and your time.

( Sorry if this wasn't very helpful; poetry is a hard thing to offer advice in; especially only over the internet)

I would maybe approach it like this:

For months I waited and wanted to know,
the answer, by paper, telling me "No"?
What nerve I wonder, could one possess.
To delay in telling me and cause me such stress.

( It really just comes down to tuning in with a set flow/beat and sticking with it. ) Just my opinion or take on poetry.

Hope that was at least inspiring enough to make you wanna keep working on it or other poetry!


----------



## SargeMaximus

The Ghost's an Illusion.

I got to the end of my rope 
And hit the ground. 

I stood up, 
And the rope was dangling above me 
With my ghost in it's coils. That left me 
Nothing 
To forget. So 
I dusted myself off, 
And went to the other side of the room. 

She was standing across from me, 
And it was here 
That we merged 
As one. 

The ghost was an illusion. If I could only 
Have known, I would never 
Have jumped, but now that I'm here, I 

Have to get my bearings. 

It's an abnormal thing 
To be standing when you've just died. But that's what he did: 
He killed me, and is now 
Better for it.


----------



## SargeMaximus

_Feelin' That Feeling Again._

It was 1993; was 
All that was left of me, 
As she drove from the sun. 

That road jumped all over the map 
And still she kept her face bent 
From the picture on her dashboard. 

Nothing had made sense since he left, 
But it was clear that he had pushed her away. 

She knew only one thing that he had told her 
"Boys don't cry." 

_~ Why hadn't he been real? _

Left inside of her, he would decay, 
But without the wings of the Phoenix, 
None would live, 
And with that realization 
She found out that she was actually grateful 
That boys didn't cry.


When she filled up her car at the station 
And sat inside the diner for a bite to eat, 
She saw the cars going to the city. 

All at once she wanted to scream at them all, 
They didn't even know what they were going to. 

_~ Lambs to the slaughter of heartache_. 

She had bled dry 
And felt finally the truth:
Boys don't cry.


In the morning the sun came out of New York city, 
The dress was worn and her mileage was running high. 
She smoked her last cigarette, 
Spent her last dollar, 
And collapsed, 
Finally, 
On a bed that was dry.


Truly, 
Boys Don't Cry.


----------



## Nihilarian

rest pond

clever|sneaky
too bad I'm not

______


----------



## azdahak

Traveling north in the spring
Noticing blossoms unbloom, 
Bright hues furled back to bud
Greened again, somehow, I presume.


Back to the duff and their damp
Mouldering beds of warmed earth.
Green first, not gold, is hard held.
Poor babes -- pulled from their cribs by their heads!


Work calls insistently south.
Bitter-tinged notes I suppose,
Brass tones, lay sly in the bustle --
Poor men -- lured to their crypt by the gold. 


Oh! How this ruse does entice,
Greening, un-pruning, de-bloom,
I'd drive far north till the ice!
Resting a tad until work,
Incessant -- Resumes.


----------



## azdahak

Tawny youth, out in the winter smoking,
Do you perceive the storm you are,
Ashy snow and clouded breath of
Tobacco smoke?

There is no calm anticipating your key
Clicking in the lock.
Do you apprehend what swells of desire
Your footsteps spawn?

Dozing, I wonder whether you will pass by,
Cold gray cloud,
Or, aroused from your fire, 
Reach me and desire to burn.


----------



## azdahak

Stretched out on earthy autumn leaves,
Starting high into the deepest blue,
I reach out to the distant vaults,
Embracing infinity.


I would be sky,
Recumbent in an azure home. 
Catch the sun between my fingers,
And fade to clear eternity.


----------



## LaTortugaChina

I really don't know where I'm gonna go with this...

it feels like something's dripping
inside of me
like in a cavern
or cave
but its not dropping like rain
not droplets
not stoppin
and somehow yet flowers manage to grow
they hang and slither through my ribs
like vines
with endings that are pink
but they aren't like snakes
no deceit
they are beautiful like you
and the sun comes through
light at the end of this cavern
this cave
i feel so naive
would you please hold my hand
guide me out of here
i know the light is near
is near
but i'm starting to think its inside of you
but now this dripping matter's starting to flood
up to my knees almost
i don't want to trip
guide me
tighten your grip
i don't know why
i'm here
the light is near
the light is near


----------



## superbundle

On my Deviant Art Account:

In My Head by PoiSunIV 
April 18, 2013


I've been fighting my way up this


Thinking I could protect myself, I could shield myself, I could cloak myself


It was all just a cover


For all these rough patches, tearing seams and worn out sleeves


These feelings have no need to hide, have no where to hide


But here


They belong here, in the present


No where like the present 


These fears, these nightmares and terrible future scares 


Stop living in my head


I tell myself to stop living in my head


But I keep living in my head


When did I start living in my head


So much that I forgot to breathe and to take a look around and realize


The present


There's no where like the present


Full of bountiful possibilities, so vast and unpredictable


Playing on my fears, it's irresistible, contradictable


To all my words and all my worlds, blowing up my ego


Inflatable, but deflated, my self esteem far belated 


I hear it, I bear it, 


I hold it in and bottle it


Because I'm afraid


Afraid to let it go, a refusal to let it go, to empty my hands


Afraid to feel the empty


From the depths of my heart


I hear the despair creeping up these stairs 


Creaking, to the doorway of my home


I bear the screams, trapping them in my lungs


Gripping, the release button in my hands


I held it, I held it


A whimper 


But I'm still holding it


This small part of me


The part where no one looks


The part I've hidden so well, out of focus


I hadn't even seen


There's more to me than I thought I knew


A part of me that never grew


----------



## EmpireConquered

I regretted that moment,
yet no matter how much i scratch,
my claws would bleed in vain.
to come to recognition,
that time was never one to bend,
and sand would never stop to trickle,
its cruel dunes, its bitter abandon,
expressing itself in the scarlet scars 
that only you and i can see.


----------



## Kormoran

_The Holiday
In the deepest hole in the ground
Nerves shot, a dying soul
And I wander 'round
In this little hole
The light slowly ebbing away
Can't take much more
Of this wretched holiday
I don't like Milton Keynes
_


----------



## Lacrimosa

Inflation of perceptual depths
Darkened fields glimmer in the delay of night
Pensiveness in the eyes of lore
Crouching weeps of trees 
Embrace color in the sky once more.

In the mist hides a cavern
An ancient door in a lair of grass 
On the grime of the floor
Lays intricately carved words
Written in a time long before

_Eliminate the shadow in your hea__rt
With feasible wisdom in your soul
And painless treasures can be found
In the wandering eyes deep below.


_


----------



## LucasM

Just a fuck'n vacuum
Insert your soul
and suck you away.
Thank god for vodka.
Artificial soul.
Life support.


----------



## LucasM

oH it is not all pathetic I mean
for everything that is green.

Seriously.

I just wish I could take the fall.


----------



## LucasM

I stick my tongue out at myself.
Tomorrow won't know what hit me.


----------



## azdahak

Offensively Appropriate Doggerel

I love my bitches dumb and hot, so they listen when I call. 
A yapping bitch that never stops is most annoying of them all. 
So work your bitches hot and hard, and keep them tuckered out.
And when your bitches please you, scratch them on their snout.

edit: this post needed some levity roud:


----------



## cityofcircuits

Dementia
'_Where are you going?_'
I have no idea
what I'll be doing


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

With apologies to W.S. Gilbert:

This lobster, I suppose
May fit right up my nose.
Its spiny claws
May give one pause
Yet up that lobster goes.
(Yes, yes, yes, so up that lobster goes!)


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Coral-like the city grows,
The dead stretched out in numbered rows
Behind the soulless windows
Of the empty flats where no grass grows.

More, more, more! they cry –
I have no choice – but to comply.
I tell of cities burning in the night,
Of orphans half-mad and shivering with fright.
All this I tell – and more,
From the safety of my cottage door.
But stay! What is this shape
Enshrouded pancake-like in midnight crêpe?


(A la T.S. Eliot. Full of sound and imagery, signifying - absolutely nothing.)


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Exclaimed Thaïs:
“La prépuce
de Paphnuce
est plein des puces.”—
which wasn’t very naïs.
(with apologies to Anatole France)
(Paphnuce was a Cenobite, Thaïs a sybarite.)


----------



## LucasM

Oh a poem!

Hey there! I found a poem!
It was just lying there rusting on the side of the road.
Let's give it a polish.

I think you've been had.
That is no poem
Big moan.

Let's go dancing down the street
and find another one.


----------



## LucasM

It seems like I do my best venting here.


The sun peaks over the horizon and the shadow is born.
Long and glorious is the shadow, over all is its domain.
But the shadow flees the sun till nary a wisp remain.
But the sun is magnanimious and continues on its way
as the shadow engulfs everything back underneath its sway.
See you again another day.

These fuckin' hormonal cycles are going to kill me one day. (or maybe it is just the rain?)


----------



## Lilsnowy

Surreal Breakfast said:


> This is an expiremental genre called cyber poetry
> 
> *<span style="cursorointer" onclick="window.open(''t you spell?
> Your computer has performed and illeagal operation and will be shut down
> Boom, bam, crash, frown
> 
> {color:#990000;}"
> 
> W0rdz 0r txt
> [/COLORED], c0mpl3x
> Sad [/COLORS], neither black nor white, but...
> 
> [COLOR= "DimGray"][COLOR= "DarkSlateGray"]
> [ /COLOR][ /COLOR][ /COLOR][ /COLOR]
> & the li3k
> Undecided
> Maybe
> [COLOR= "Blue"][ /COLOR]? or maybe something red in hue, like
> [COLOR= "DarkRed"][ /COLOR] or just plain old [COLOR= "Red"][ /COLOR]
> I know what you think
> I should just pick pink
> But alas I've chosen a better color I think
> 
> .WWW.pleaseEND_thy_POEM.Com
> 
> This program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down
> Is a grouping of 58 letters to form some text
> TO form some text
> SOME text
> TEXT
> 12 words and 18 syllables that fustrate thy human brain
> Problems with kernels
> Like a pop up message appearing that tells you that you have a kernel32.dll error.
> The first step to fixing any .Dll error is toERROR, ERROR CANNOT COMPUTE
> ....
> ....
> 
> New software?*


*
Clever!*


----------



## Kormoran

_A man comes in with a problem
"His feet", he says
"There's something wrong with 'em"
And I say "Gee, fella"
"Can you keep off 'em, can you try?"
"Will that fix 'em up, doc?"
"I don't know", I said
"I'm a rabbi"_


----------



## chimeric

Someone's name is shnooks
Someone's name is pants
Hello pants

(Caught myself saying this to my kitten just now. I sorta like it.)


----------



## LucasM

I am dead
Yet I live

Eat sleep breathe pray
welcome to another day

Eat you up
spit you out

Where there is a will
there is a way
(or so they say?)

I can grope for a rope called hope
dangling beneath the dull grey clouds
But dare I dare trust it?

Eh, what does it matter
My body can only go splatter.

That's the spirit.


----------



## HouseOfFlux

There was a cat
Within my hat
And three days forward
HE WAS DEAD.


----------



## Invidia

close my eyes
and inhale the scent
of a heliotrope wind
and bruised sun
swallowing mouthfuls
of violent heart that
bleeds electric
open my eyes
and exhale the storm
fractured tumult
amplifies the
sky's lividity, I
lift my eyes
observing
brilliant moon
waxing waning
piercing staining
close my eyes
swaying in the
eye of a delicious
tempest tantrum


----------



## Arya

Electron spinning out through boundless space
Finds none but those who wield her adverse charge;
To seek the one for balance slows her pace
As a positron comes by with diff'rent charge.
They spin like dancers doing pirouettes
Conversely doing orbits round the stage
And ever revel in the fact they met
Because they can now come out of their cage.
Negate they do and then annihilate
To die away before they are reborn,
Streaming away in splendor now innate,
Now photons to emit the light of morn.


----------



## Lilsnowy

Surreal Breakfast said:


> I'm not sure whether I should just post my poetry, or make this a post your own poetry thread, so if you want to post your own poetry here then feel free to.
> 
> I just thought it was time that I posted mine.
> 
> Afterlife Overdose:
> 
> Sealed in a casket of memories that rot in the ground
> Arms crossed like bones of Jolly Roger's grin
> The worms eat thy corpse and everything else they've found
> Can't see if the light leads to God or Satan
> Too much time decomposing to be waiting
> The air I cannot breathe again
> The sun I cannot feel
> The act of committing sin
> Is something now unreal
> I cannot hear the voices of those who mourn
> Nor can I hear the beer belly carnation wearing Scottish folk blowing their ceremonial bagpipes and horns
> Do not cry for me anymore
> For I am still smiling now they've ended the war
> 
> The dead souls of whom swim around thy spirit
> Like a melody of one thousand transparent corpses
> Feel to me like imortal extacy
> From the most natural narcotic entitled death
> 
> I'll always look down on thou
> From high up in the sky
> Like a U.F.O tracking the **** sapien race
> Just pray and I'll listen
> Your prayers I'll trace
> Your face is a memory that wont ever erase.
> 
> 
> Doctor:
> 
> Doctor promising some medical thrills
> Has old lady patients building houses from pills
> Cyber-Melatonin164 induces kills
> The science is poison for such an old woman
> Gulp down with water it's the only way
> An extra $40 is a small charge to pay
> For the violent capsule in medical gel
> Medicate my mind
> Your smile seems so kind
> Four more perscriptions
> Where do I sign?
> For my grandmother's building a house out of pills
> Afterall the doctor promised some medical thrills
> 
> 
> Beauty Chop:
> 
> Her shoes are made of heifer
> A slaughter fashion reefer
> Her little world revolves around her
> Wardrobe made of fur
> High class beauty plastic queen
> Will she mask her fall from grace
> With science breeding on her face
> And 1000 cows go down the belt
> In order to hold up her skirt
> Leopard, tiger, elephant
> This ends my AR anti-fur rant
> 
> 
> Fire:
> 
> Like stars crackling in the night
> Blazing furnace of satanic light
> Untouchable to the purest hand
> Destroys the forest
> Engulfs the land
> Dancing colours of red, orange and blue
> Violent smiles emblazoned like glue
> Rumbling voices in the wind
> As deadly as the greatest mind
> You dance on my birthday candles
> Like one thousand old green grandmas on St. Patricks' Day
> Should the cold cease to exist?
> this smouldering havoc is utter bliss
> 
> 
> Parrot and the Fake Symthany of Polly and His Crackers:
> 
> Parrot, parrot in your prime
> The sky but a platform
> For your crime
> Fly away to the unknown
> Unblinded by ultra-violet vision
> You are but a rainbow made of bones
> At the least you will not die alone
> In a world of murderous minds
> The human pigs have become blind
> If you see black
> Just look back
> I guess this is the poems end
> So fly away parrot
> Goodbye my friend
> 
> 
> *Now this one is just strange, but I just wrote it for fun*:
> Doctor Zorkle's Experimental Mind:
> 
> Half awake in a different reality
> I see
> I feel
> I fear
> I sense
> I hear
> Who is that blur
> What is that word
> He keeps on whispering
> He keeps on laughing
> He keeps on taunting
> With his sick fantasy about reality
> His mechanical eyeball scanning the room
> Unhuman as he is
> He can still happily inflict pain
> Removing the last screws from thy brain
> Reaches with a spoon
> I feel my logic being devoured by madness
> I look up to see who it is
> He reaches with a spoon
> I feel my creativity being devoured by madness
> I finaly see who it is
> As I finaly see he's clone of myself
> 
> 
> A Limerick About Lemons:
> 
> There once grew a lemon from Idaho
> Why hair grew on it I don't know
> I took a bite
> Tasted bitter, no delight
> And the rest of the lemons still grow
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance if your'e a brain eating doctor or an anti-lemon-activist.
> I'm guessing that after you've read my poetry, you would have figured out that I am mentally insane:laughing:
> I hope you all dig the poetry:crazy::crazy::crazy:


Those were delightful!


----------



## Ru_chan

*Butterfly Crackers*
Butterfly Ferris wheel, spinning round and round..
Away we go, viewing all the town~
Carry me away on your satin wings,
Take me away from all these saddening things.
Tell me a tale, that never grows old!
For just many years.. Has it been told?
Take me away, take me away, to places so far.
Looking down on the earth, we'll float through the stars..
It's a wonderful world, viewing it like this..
But there are some things.. I will never miss. 

_*Strawberry Crackers *
_When I blink and create the Milky way,
I wonder.. Will I see you today?
It's been so long.. I don't remember.
Like a rain cloud above Mars,
I'll paint the stars, our color.
Do you know.. What it's like.. To taste with your feet?
Butterflies do. And honestly, that can't be beat.
Let your mind wander, to the wettest, lushest desert.
The warmest, tropical iceberg...
The lock that has no key.
Because that's where you'll find me. 
*
My Heart
* _ My heart is a tightly wound capsule. 
Can you explore it? Can you find the center?
...Can you even find the entrance?
My heart.. bears secrets untold, lives unlived, 
and is like paper; easy to fold.
Don't touch, or I'll break. Come nearer, 
and this 'kiddy love' could turn to hate.
_*
once Upon a Future 
*

Once upon a future, I wished on a star.I asked it to take me away, very far. When all of the sudden, it exploded with sparkles and began to glow!
I was whisked away to some place... I may never know.
The trees danced with fire..
While I swam through the seas going higher and higher.
I met the prince of the land.
We walked hand in hand.
Whistling as we walked on, we wrote on our hearts a wonderful song.
Each day was a party filled with chocolate cake... (And now I'm looking back, wishing, if only I could bake..)
We dove into the marsh-mellow sunset, found a polkadot paradise, and rode on the butterfly Ferris-wheel.
We made a deal, to meet each other sometime again.
and then... I woke up.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Two poems from my blog. Would anyone like to interpret them?



> *"Ballad of the Lonely and Pallid: Part One"*
> 
> _My mind creates things when I'm fast asleep__In that subconscious pool so tranquil and deep_
> _Now extra chlorine's added into the brine_
> _It makes my skin burn and it bleaches my mind_
> 
> _They took me to mechanics to repar my exhaust_
> _They medicated me with lots of new sauce_
> _They rearranged my parts and tweaked my design_
> _WIth new ignition, everything would be fine_
> 
> _They told me I should stop my riding the brake_
> _They said to slow down now for your own sake_
> _My destination was catastrophe land_
> _And I was steering with the back of my hand_
> 
> _It wasn't long before I plunged in the gutter_
> _Tried for toast but had no bread and butter_
> _They pulled my pieces from the wreckage below_
> _Fit me back together, tried to get me to go_
> 
> _My family tried to leave me in a junk yard pile_
> _Only recognition was my name on file_
> _I was just a number and a name on the lists_
> _I'd be deep in slumber, still clenching my fists_
> 
> _I'd wake up terrified of what's being said_
> _With all this anarchy alive in my head_
> _People in the streets looting all of the stores_
> _Anxious perspiration oozing from my pores_
> 
> _They stole my prize possessions from the window display_
> _No one came and shopped for weeks, much to my dismay_
> _They made a mockery of me in the local tribune_
> _Said I was out to lunch, a prisoner of noon_
> 
> _I fell beneath the cardboard flaps of Pandora's box_
> _They tried to bury me 'neath boulders and rocks_
> _But my internal fire could not be contained_
> _A house engulfed no matter how much it rained_
> 
> _They said a shrink would try to lighten the load_
> _They'd crunch out numbers, try to break my code_
> _They commended me on my sensitivity_
> _Recommended I show my creativity_
> 
> _To those around me I'm an engine that's failed_
> _Anchored to the ocean floor and never been sailed_
> _But they don't understand the fog is too thick_
> _I can't expose myself when inside I'm so sick_
> 
> _Got caught in traffic in a bumper cars game_
> _They played football with my skin and my name_
> _I had to quarantine myself from the crowd_
> _Into somewhere serene that wasn't so loud_
> 
> _They talked about me, I was not in the room_
> _Which led to feelings of impending doom_
> _It wasn't safe to travel in my wearing-thin skin_
> _A broken-down old relic with no interior within_
> 
> _I'd sit in all the ruins and I'd ponder my fate_
> _Wonder endlessly if it was too late_
> _Would they come find me in my homeless state?_
> _Help to build a new home, with a much better gate?_





> *​"Fantasy World"*_
> 
> Fantasy world I love__Yet you are a reality_
> _So why am I baking here_
> _In this scorching triviality_
> _With these bickering tongues_
> _And vexations drones_
> _Everyone looks the same_
> _You'd swear they were clones_
> _In my fantasy world_
> _Everyone is unique_
> _Here they are the base of the pyramid_
> _Out there they're the peak_


----------



## Kormoran

_There was an old poet from Nantucket
Whose poems were so shit he said "Fuck it!
I'm packing it in
and not finishin'"_


----------



## absyrd

20-Minute Poem Challenge
Theme: Coffee

For any man that’s never sipped,
Her briefly molten mud of vim,
Subtracts fatigue from the mind gripped,
And leaves in place a solemn hymn
Not one has woken from her bed,
In fancy of the world nearby,
But with her cup she rose instead,
A song to give a passerby
I never chanced upon the man,
Who skipped the mug and drove away,
His car crashed through a minivan,
And now this scene’s a cabaret
His dream had left him starved for France,
Though eyes fixated straight ahead,
One may not focus on romance,
When piloting an overspread
I’ve never pushed my dreams away,
I tease them in my soothing slumber,
Tell me that you do the same,
I've answered once to this grave blunder
In case I’ve lost coherent thought,
A coffee should ease up your knot,
Without its fuel, your psyche fought:
“Espresso shot, espresso shot!”


----------



## Praelatus

I don't think I'd ever do poetry in my free time, but here's something I did in school within a couple minutes.

Beyond the horizon sits unseen,
Those things of which we yearn and dream,
In mind's grasp but out of reach,
We assail the bastion we cannot breach,
For the things of which we yearn and dream,
We persevere, us human beings.

I'm not sure how much more cliche or angsty this could have been. So much cringe.


----------



## LucasM

A poem for some bread?
I'll have your head!

A poet's lament.


----------



## Lacrimosa

_Drowning from a wilted petal
Mourning laugh, warning meddle
Music from a rusted kettle.

Click, clack
Pounding softly on this metal
Where the water soon will settle

Seeping down this rock and pebble
A whispering falsetto.

Bloom tonight
Gorgeous petals

For tonight,
You'll win a medal._


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Tin can sleeves 
Marvelous in their right
Capped at the ends
Containing flames of contrast
Forget the past
Foolish sap
Love out your last breath 
Rest your canvas
Across your lap
Ever last 
A continuum 
Coming to pass
Strength of a thousand hands
The tin can sleeves
Covered in ash


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

Johnny had an apple seed,

He stuck it up his butthole, for you see

Johnny had a vitamin A deficiency


----------



## Choice

crafting
molding
constituent parts
a whole

meticulous
slow

straightening
blank
brown
depths
of the
eyes

in this
backpedaled
life

a wish
to keep
a curious collection

refolding
minutes of anger
armed on
warming company

and
drive me spare

across
my emotional
constipation

give me back my feels


----------



## Frosty

(#1 in the throwback series)

*Santa Barbarossa 

**Penelope is a brain mechanic 
fueled by shiny bolts and sunpower seeds
her first patient had a cactus in his spokes 
the witty robotic cowboy cracked all of his jokes 
deactivated with a wrench, a temporary mechanical frown 
I'm not old enough to be in this town
the fossilized sunrise never goes down
plucking emotional sponges from trees
chewing poisonous drones

jazz hands, bloated glands
take the sandwich from my fanny pack
take a big bite then toss it aside
pour gatorade on the mayor
throw a rattlesnake at the deputy*


----------



## Frosty

^ fuckin' bold text refused to deactivate.


----------



## EmpireConquered

this road i walked,
brave smile on my face.
of ambitions and dreams i talked.
suiting my vision to my pace.
but somewhere, on the middle of the road,
something crumbled, something falls apart.
what's so important had i lost.
emptiness and desire wanes, and i find out
that i'm alone, all alone
in this empty road I'm walking.

turn back, and i see corpses,
residual of my dreams. the long-lost friends.
lying there on the path of my journey.
can never have it all,
so i sacrificed, and i compromised.
the empty halls reverberated,
and i smiled, hollow in my shallow emotions.

power and prestige my aphrosidiac,
for the winner stood alone,
in the empty halls, with an empty soul.
and he smiled, for he saw it an irony.
too late for him to turn back, the blood had drenched his fingers.
the bonds he had cut off, the smirk that had gotten a bit too dry.


----------



## Chesire Tower

*"Changes" by Phil Ochs (song lyrics) 1965*

I didn't write this. It was written by the late great *Phil Ochs*.

With no more adieu, I give you the enchanting, haunting, beautiful, melodic lyrics to:

*Changes*


Sit by my side, come as close as the air,
Share in a memory of gray;
Wander in my words, dream about the pictures
That I play of changes.

Green leaves of summer turn red in the fall
To brown and to yellow they fade.
And then they have to die, trapped within
the circle time parade of changes.

Scenes of my young years were warm in my mind,
Visions of shadows that shine.
Til one day I returned and found they were the
Victims of the vines of changes.

The world's spinning madly, it drifts in the dark
Swings through a hollow of haze,
A race around the stars, a journey through
The universe ablaze with changes.

Moments of magic will glow in the night
All fears of the forest are gone
But when the morning breaks they're swept away by
golden drops of dawn, of changes.

Passions will part to a strange melody.
As fires will sometimes burn cold.
Like petals in the wind, we're puppets to the silver
strings of souls, of changes.

Your tears will be trembling, now we're somewhere else,
One last cup of wine we will pour
And I'll kiss you one more time, and leave you on
the rolling river shores of changes.

So, sit by my side, come as close as the air,
Share in a memory of gray;
Wander in my words, dream about the pictures
That I play of changes.


Album: Miscellaneous

Genre: Folk


----------



## Lacrimosa

A shell once cracked under pressure
A shadow was formed through pain
A tree turned dark and slowly rotted
The sunshine soon turned into rain

Now follow the demise and destruction
Ruin was formed in the clouds
Cries were heard day after day
Soon, that smile was a frown.

Laments written down in the moon.
Songs that remain to their word
Softly the meadow began to burst
Encompass, then defer.

Voices and eyes that speak
Stares that soften and weak.
Dismantled in fear, we retreat
Softly, words said, incomplete.

With sorrow and fear in our eyes,
We retreat
To our wonderful world 
So lonely yet sweet.


----------



## coolhandluke

A man
sits beside the road
head between his knees
bony arms extending out
to the cup before him.

Eyes shut, he hums something
drowned out by the cars
that whip him with wind.

Grey suits stream by on the sidewalk,
but only their shadows
fill the cup.


----------



## Lacrimosa

*Old River*

Laughs echo 
Chaos consumes
Crushing blows of madness
All ensue.

Destitute and hollow
This old soul lies

Worn and torn
Are these jaded
Blue eyes

A crooked smile forms crooked teeth
There's that shadow that lurks beneath

Silent and suave
Moves its' physique 
Haunting a heart
That cannot be reached

Erase this phantom
That fathoms beneath
Shaking it's tail
Shining sharp teeth

These words that lash out are
Acid and heat

In terrifying tones
He cunningly speaks
_
Sinister sadness
Hurt, hate, defeat._


----------



## Word Dispenser

*Hannibal* *: Why the Elk?*

Why an animal at all?
To symbolize man's downfall?
To walk before one can crawl?

Connection unclear,
Anger and fear,
Subconscious that'd rear,
Hostility's leer

Is it because she is elegant?
A savant,
Intelligent?

The antlers, a bone
The call on the phone,
The pitching moan,
Of the dying crone...

How ironic that meat,
Isn't what elks eat,
As a tasty treat.

How he justifies the feast,
A curious beast,
Cleverly hiding the deceased.

He sees victims as pigs,
And cooks them with figs,
How often does he dig,
To excuse his killing gig?

He seems to actually_ feel_,
Although I reel,
Is he a psychopath,
Or mentally stable,
Justifying his meal?


----------



## dicentra

TWICE LIVING IS A STORY TOLD OVER

There once was a man with big brown eyes
That gave home to a very old soul
And when he saw into the _Past, Present,_ and _Future_
He used his big ‘ol voice and sung about it
Until he couldn’t anymore
Because he was _human_
* And lives aren’t meant to be lived twice

*---------

SHADES

I am the mask by which you hide
the true identity of your soul,
the cover which slides over your half-tousled hair,
the protection from the condemning eyes about you.


I am the aid dubbed the accessory
by which you retreat from the sun’s chastising glare,
by which you sneak past others like you
without fear of loneliness.


And when my purpose has been fulfilled
like the accessory you so deem me would do,
back to the cluttered drawers I go
to await another day of accompaniment
...




The first one I remember writing on a car ride home from school. It was a chilly day, and though people gathered outside for some warmth, everyone looked astonishingly alone. Billy Joel was playing too. 

The second was at a poetry contest; they made us take an item from a bag and write a poem about that item pertaining to our lives. I never did get to read it aloud though.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

I like poems. I have made a few.

One more time.

She solved all problems with an answer.
With her amour rinsed and dried,
she standed outside,
calling the clouds to make it rain for the last time.


Negative poem that I never named... along time ago.

I'm am bawling my eyes out 
in a colorless abyssal hole. 
Everything of worth is gone 
and aggravating voices plague my ever living dreams. 
Forced against my will to be at these place someone hear me, can you not sympathise? 
The pacing of the water flows and flows constricting, my every whim. 
Look on somewhere else! please. 
It’s easy to judge, a glass full if you want what's in the glass. 
Would you swing high from a rope then let go. 
knowing that you would fall? 
How WOULD you like it if your whole world was a perpetual balancing beam 
with no padded ever so softly safety mats to block the unthinkable? 
or free falls? 
In your world, do you think about what you do by one decision? 
Does it corrode your heart 
or leave you power hungry 
can you accept, that what you see as paperwork others might sees as buttons. 
button 1 die 
button 2 live 
There is no alternative, 
there can never be a 3 even in a dream 
or can it be? 
Don't we all fly on flying pigs that we refuse to let touch light? 
I'm curious how tough you have you gotten. 
from what some could call a simple paper job. 
I call a easy way to meet a padded room 
But don't worry even these author needs one 
right? 
Really I'm not sure who to worry or fear 
You with your papers and your pens. 
or me 
with the poem that bleeds 
and heals 
with simple rows of, 
half done logic 
stained in blood black ink. 
the pigment of free thinking.


----------



## Manny

*Surface To: Collective*



> *.::*The vibrations have become deafening
> Warning! A penetrative noise has infiltrated your premises
> It seem to be catalyzing the beginning of something unpleasant*::.*


Why has this even become something so difficult to dissmiss
_s.o.s_ to mcollective consciousness
i come as: Much less capable to create something of significance 
Initiating unison with something inherently familiar to my being, an awakening of sorts
an unmitigated force of creation manifests within you to manifest in the ambiance
The distinguishing factor between acting and though has seamlessly blended into a hazy coalition
And in this semblance comes enigma
the vibrations are so loud
_ow_
with sounds and sights syncrony of receptivity
quailing voices, quake with initiative
to manifest​


----------



## Octopus Dog

As I walk through the kitchen in the Temple Beth (El!)
I take a look at my cup and realise there's somethin' left (El!)
'coz I've been sippin' and steepin' so long that
Even my momma thinks that I'm Mao Zedong
But I ain't ever starved a man that didn't deserve it
Me be treated like a chair, man you know that's unheard of
You better watch how you pourin' and where you drinkin'
Or you and your homies might be drowned near Griffin's Wharf

Been sipping most our lives living in a Dilmah paradise
Been sipping most our lives living in a Dilmah paradise
Keep steeping most our lives living in a Dilmah paradise
Keep steeping most our lives living in a Dilmah paradise
Tell me, why are we so blind to see
That the ones we hurt drink coffee
Been sipping most our lives living in a Dilmah paradise
Been sipping most our lives living in a Dilmah paradise
Keep steeping most our lives living in a Dilmah paradise
Keep steeping most our lives living in a Dilmah paradise

Water and the teabag, teabag and the water
Water after teabag, teabag after water
Everybody's sippin' but half of them ain't smellin'
What's goin' on in the kitchen
But I didn't know The Rock was cookin'
They say I gotta steep correctly
But nobody needs to teach me
If they can't deal with that
How they gonna deal with life?
I guess they can't
I guess they won't
I guess their tea tastes like shit
That's how I know my brew's where it's at (El!)

Been sipping most our lives living in a Dilmah paradise
Been sipping most our lives living in a Dilmah paradise
Keep steeping most our lives living in a Dilmah paradise
Keep steeping most our lives living in a Dilmah paradise
Tell me, why are we so blind to see
That the ones we hurt drink coffee
Tell me, why are we so blind to see
That the ones we hurt drink coffee


----------



## Octopus Dog

*Fish Poem*

The fish had a tyrannosaurus rex complex
It could not be a monstrous beast,
a tyrant of the east
but as time passed by and the fish grew wiser
he was just glad he wasn't an appetizer


*A Woman Alive*

Oh, her eyes shine like the Sun
And her nose is a high speed grapefruit
Her cheeks are two puffins
And her face is up there, I ain't bluffin'
You wanna try her on?
Try again, she ain't no coffin, dead man.


*Potato Man of Idaho*

Potato Man, Potato Man,
you ain't no samurai,
think again.
(Sneeze)


*The Man from Chad*

His flamingo looking beard is the word, ha!
He's fashion's dictator.
Aren't you glad he's not a dad,
for he gets awfully mad,
isn't it sad?
His birdy beard is but a fad.
He's been demoted. He's a has-been,
for he's only had and he no longer lives in Chad


----------



## GentleBlossom

*certain is*


certain is everything will always still be there.

the grave curtains and everything that isn't dripped of

from the windows which were never open and

the days will still be tired

as sooner, when we missed every morning-

and the walls will stay old and stay

standing and climb aloft where no one waits;

certain is nothing but the air in our lungs.


-----------------------------------------

Forgive me if the English doesn't sound that good (and the punctuation doesn't always fit, I tried to adopt it completely), it's translated from German.


----------



## Death Persuades

This morning I ate
a plate full of eggs and bread.
It was very good.​


----------



## Kaisikudo

Got a couple more to share with you guys. Some of them could use a bit of rhythmic improvement. But nevertheless, I hope you enjoy them. 



*Toy Vox*


Forgive of me the knowledge of your lips,
Carved in vestigial loving patterns
Unto prismatic runes 
With a muted clash of soft and incisor.
Their prudency, as with all art forms,
Is a perishable thing

(and if I could kiss you in any language
it would be Latin).


In the hour before I slipped your mind,
We scried your favourite pet,
A domestic mess;
Claws no longer clipped, growl
Safety pinned to the uneven
Walls of his throat, less turbulent now
Than before, caving to the sound
Of an acrobatically inward
Mass which steadily
Intensifies.





*Sol Invictus*


Rest not! roar the lapping clouds,
Pillowing themselves against the cornerless, cowering
Space between my ears where reside
The humble, smutting creatures of night.

I’ve built an ark of doubt to nurse them
From rationality.
But biting the horizon,
Fractioned dawn with a deathly stare,
Cloven her glaring truths
Unto their more conquerable forms;
The kind that
Only break your heart once.

And I fear I should manifest a cursive thunder
Proudly at their stake, dispersing
The murk and myth of it all – a vengeful Helios,

Or sounder still, try harder to default this:
Forgiveness of self.





*The Adult Game*


and despite all of the places we've worn our hearts)
There are questions not yet extinguished from your
Gaze,
Docile, steeped in rhetoric.

I hear a smile. Reward it
With equal intent,
Trailing a sagely image down
(Your sleeve)
And through to its crispin,
Treasure-cuffed wrists.


You carry it (me?)


A six-tonne of feathers
Scattered manic to the winds;
(Your chest)
An upheaval, downcast
Sorely meandering memories
Murdered

-

And now we play the adult game
Of bundling pillow talk into envelopes
Lacking address (because silence
is a vehicle for truth


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i wrote this maybe a couple of months ago in like an hour..i'm not very good at writing but i think this sounds cool..

*SCARS*

Although the scars may stay
They will fade, with time
They won't deepen
But get weaker
As you grow stronger
And put your past behind you.

But when all seems lost
And every breath is not worth the test
When a life has no cost
And hope is laid to rest.

Remember this,
It gives hope to those in need of a little light
'This too shall pass'
Like everything in life
All times no matter how bad or how good
Will come to an end
Then all is good.

And in the darkest of times
The thought gives hope to those in need of a little light
And their future shines brighter
When it all looked gloomy
A sense of hope sparkles in their eyes
And weakens their cries

New found hope brings new dreams
New dreams bring light
And a love which will never be broken
Even through the test of time
Which in turn,
Creates a hope that can never be shaken.


----------



## Moonrise

Two poems I wrote: one from yesterday, the other's my favourite I've written (because of the imagery, not necessarily subject matter). I've posted these in the INFJ poetry thread, but want to see alternative reactions, maybe. Without further ado..

[HR][/HR]*Nature's Passing*


Verdure throttles road-sign.
Desperate petals claw
The lithic metal's maw.
War's between colossi:


Guerrilla willows demand fair trial,
But, slow, mankind burns nature's pyres.

[HR][/HR]*Untitled
*
Scars on one's body
Imperfections in our eyes,
But scars on one's soul:
Omnipresent storming skies.


----------



## Seasfire

I'm not really a poetry person but I write when the urge strikes me lol. Some really good poetry in this thread. This might get kind of long and I couldn't figure out how to hide text so don't crucify me please.:blushed:
. 

What I Saw In Light of Despair

That slight, old and peculiar inflection that bore illumination trekked diagonally across your eyes
You were no witness, in your last moments your mind drifted alongside it’s unforgiving hull 
You waited for it to greet you with extended arms, 
the questions you were eager to ask
As it encroached, you were reminded of the past, peering into the stars as they pierced your blind heart and carried your mind
The fits you threw as you tried to grow beyond Earth’s grounding and failed 
You thought you’d touch those serene lights in the sky - arrested like your mind
Someday, you knew that starry night would reflect as the water you peered into did
It would ripple, your proverbial finger would undulate its stillness


But lo, that damned astral body crushed all that you dreamed!


In your last moments, that glow appeased your empty canvas
You learned the truth of freeing those trapped souls in the sky was to bind them here, on Earth.
Your purpose was never to unravel the labyrinth of the stars in their graves
The condition of truth was never for you to greet them intact, but for them to greet you at home
Where in their sanctuaries they could lackadaisically oversee your enlightened body slumbering 6 feet under


Then tell me why, why would one bearing a truth for your eyes want to see you silenced?


Why had its glow brought me terror, saturated and absorbed that curious passion from my eyes, but protected yours?
What could you have possibly seen that I did not?


That damned astral fury broke the tangent between a child’s curiosity and a terror of the unknown!


And in those last couple of seconds before it brought treachery to the land we arose from, 
I no longer could discern your glow from the glow it’s long tail possessed as it whipped through the sky
You realized the condition it brought for us to know as it collided and sent shockwaves
As we were tucked into a bed of sedimentary, you spoke of a term beyond our years
The term was-
It was-
Rayleigh Scattering! 
This is what we were condemned to
And in those very last moments as I turned to peer into your eyes, in futile hopes that you were no longer star-struck, I saw them bathing in the glow that rushed towards us
And I realized that to touch the stars, our remains were to be united with them
The ultimate fate, to be one with the illustrious stars we peered at every night
Peering into that angry light, it became passionate and all fear left my eyes 
I no longer needed them
It was not what you had seen that I hadn’t, but what you had felt
Beyond what the astral body taught me was what your fascination with the stars had 
That love was - as it has always been - blind
And so we knew not what to expect once the glow reached us
All I knew was that I would eventually bare the same gift that astral body in the sky had - for others to find
As that glow fast tracked towards us and broke down our physical being in a trail of desolation 
I found comfort in your arms 
For all that mattered now was the embracing of you - the meteor that struck - the stars we saw - and the stars we would become.


This is what I saw - no, what we felt - in light of despair


Old Glory

That sound you hear when you listen to fire
Let it be more than just crackling!
It is the destruction of worlds
The lashing of its tail is each one dying in anguish and despair 
That isn’t just a degradation of wood
It’s a class act of Irony!
It is cannibalizing itself for life 
Kind of like us
That noise, can you hear that?
The fire is calling for help,
trying to mesmerize the eyes and mind with its glow
Angrily whipping back and forth, 
But Obviously this is no plea
“Don’t touch me,
For this is a battle I must fight on my own!” 
And almost humorously, you’ll defy
You’ll inevitably fall into its glow
And see the same fate as the crackles and splits
Akin to the charred wood - riddled with the aftermath of war
And now the Irony will fall upon you!
For you will cannibalize yourself for the life of the fire
And when it has been extinguished 
And resonates itself within the ravines of your charred exterior
When that glow has found salvation in the inner recesses of your body
A true story of passion and romance will be revealed 
The destructive love between you and the fire you couldn’t resist
And birthed of old glory will be the worlds that were destroyed 
The messengers of your passing
Those same from the beginning
That sound you hear when you listen to fire
Let it be…
Embers. 


Perceive -this one I had the most fun making because of the word play


‘W’ields in its possession 1-2-3 inverted support beams
1-2-3 counts the Word Processor scaffolding to each


‘E’ is the opposite of 3 beams and therefore opposes W
But it is found in <W----E> and what’s left is mere arrows
So then there is no such thing as an ‘E’ in ‘WE’ without Word scaffolding
And a flip to the 3 and the lopsided W to keeping a ‘WE’ path holding


‘A’nother thing that infatuates me is the uncanny appearance to a staple remover
That sly serpentine chews away at that aluminum glue holding together my papers


‘S’ly gives mobility to the head of the serpent with the quaint stilt in mouth
The two letters complete each other AS does North to tell South 
So then this means there is no such thing AS a comparison without the summoning of a serpent
Comparisons that chew and eat away at glue that held the papers that distinguished opposing imperfects


Cannot unsee. 


‘C’hildren took a bite out of a cookie that was once complete
What’s left to fill the missing puzzle piece to my ’C’ is merely my O-->CD


‘O’ defines everything that I hope to be when death and I greet
A clueless child to the senile elderly is where I’d like to leave 
That small inv3rted crescent fills the void of stifled creativity
The piece to fill the gap in ‘C’ is given COmpany on a path back to simplicity 


My life is done when I’ve philosophized and learned how to die
Truer words have not been said, Plato


‘H’eart is where the best poems are always said to flow free
But unlike the mind love is blind and with my eyes I prefer to see


‘I’ is the lower case T who merely hasn’t earned its wings
Look deeper and I will tell-oops, rather ‘I’, what it feels to be lonely
Vertically akin to ’C’ it remains a pariah to it’s other half
Horizontally we see an ’H’ - the embodiment of what it means to Have


Just go to sleep, it’s 4 A.M. in the morning. 

Oh, and before I forget, HI.


 Remember Old Friends - Probably the first poem that dealt with my emotions to a degree

It smells so expectedly of soot - but why apples
In a scene so archaic and dead
Why do I feel so alive when surrounded by overgrown weeds and funerals for chapels
Along with the eerie beauty of overcast looming over my head


The wind is nearly at ease today
Yet cares only to blow to the tune of my emotions
In my mind memories I never had begin to replay 
When embraced once again by the old cool mist of that starry ocean


I never showed it - for fear of rejection
You all had to be gone for me to know my own devotion
What drew me to reminisce of this old place was my undying predilection
What I held in the palm of my hands was my own human emotions


That same ocean built up behind my eyes
Halted only by a cliff
I stared at the ground as usual, kicking the dust up to help me forget you all died
So many things you all left behind, kept memory alive, thank you for the gift


I hope you remember old friends. 


Because I don’t.


----------



## Pastry Provider

Im a poet
you wouldnt know it
cause I never show it
thats how you blow it


----------



## Artshedonline

superb poetry. keep it up. i like it.


----------



## Lacrimosa

Colored paintless
Darkened eye
Bruised heart
Confused mind

Shouting and spinning
Hurting and shameful
Words so unfitting
Fingers so painful

Locks fall down
Tears disperse
Pick up and obey
Or it'll get worse

Threaten with teeth
Pulled out again
What will be next,
The very heart within?

Loss in contemplation
Colors are grey
When everyone around you
Enjoys their day

Stuck in the mind
Where it won't let go
Putting on a comedy
Of your own life show

Thinking of said
Hearing their praise
All while lost
In a never-ending daze


----------



## goodluckrubberduck

It has much pattern I know. It just has a 6363... syllable pattern.

What is Nobility? 
A golden, 
Chain armor tapestry ,
Blankets thee, 
In its’ divinity, 
Underneath, 
Wrapped loosely feeling free, 
Feeling lies, 
So sheer it shows each flaw, 
Heavy is,
Nobility rubbed raw, 
Looks regal,
Fighting with high held jaw,
In the mined, 
Till reality’s claw, 
Gouges awe.


----------



## dvnj22

*Dreams*


_My dreams are the stars, so far from sight, 
I wait to catch just of glimpse of its light, "oh what a sight",
My dreams are the mountains above, I climb, and climb, 
Only to fall back down to it's base, never to reach the summit so high, 


My dreams are this window centered above the pathway,
The wind blows, the wind howls through the forest tress, 
The wind shatters my dreams, 
Sprinkles my dreams across the path, 


Be careful not to fall, careful not to stumble, 
For you would not want to crawl, 
Do not stomp, please walk upon this path with grace, 
For these are my dreams you tread upon! 
Remember these are my dreams littered across this path, 
Glazed over with my tears, forged from the fire of suffering, 
Soaked in a wealth of tears, so remember treat your steps with care..._


----------



## Lacrimosa

Wandering soul
A road winds and winds

Cracks along the edge 
The snow glistens 
In the midnight sky

Searching for a place
A home of warmth

Along ice-paved walkways
Silhouettes drift

Follow the multi-colored lights
The sweet music
And pine scent

Where childhood memories begin
And time freezes again.


----------



## Jilau

A poem I wrote last night about a guy I have a crush on


Initial spark.
Intense touch of fingers on your instrument of passion.
Eyes fixed.

First words of compliment.
Gentle playful touch. 
Laughter on both ends.

Easy flow of conversation.
Connection of similar minds of similar taste.
Boundaries clouded by interpersonal intoxication.

Sobering into a world of tomorrow. 
Affectional realization.
Longing for contact.
Reaching over a buffet of emotion.
Quiet question.
Quiet answer.

Self-doubt.
Desire for closeness.
Watching.

Shy looks across the room. 
Distant laughter.
Internal sadness.

An aching in the chest.
A silent fire in the gut.
Eyes averted.
Fear of emotion. 
Fear of vulnerablity.
Fear of rejection.
Fear of hurt.


----------



## dvnj22

*Karinna*

Your hair is as golden as the sun.
Your skin is as fair as snow, your eyes ever comforting.
And heart ever pure.

You are my heart's beat, you are my star, and heaven above 
- even the world to come.
I swear even the stars and cosmos exist for you. 
Nature's muse and a mother's delight. 
Your soul shines so bright, even Moses' could not bear the sight. 

I am not the one for you. 
If I could bargain with fate, and defy destiny I would. 
But how could only a man's will and desire grapple with providence? 

So I bid you farewell, and wish you well. 
My love cannot die. 
So I hope you can bear me admiring from a far.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

More poems.


Chill.

The chomping of mayonnaise on bread.
The swiveling smell of crushed pills floating in the air.
The slight tinge of tobacco.
Gravity. My worst enemy.
Wrapped musk.
A snapping charge.
No illusion of grass nor sky.
failing and falling.
A man with a heart like a crab.
He stares.
I hold back.
A man whos breath is a dumpster.
He critiques in stabs.
I suffocate.
Out, every-feeling is telling me out.
But I cant so I sink.
Out.
I need to be out.
Please let me out.
The only part of the world I was not ready to see.
So I sink and dream, and my paper slowly fills.
But not with what they are looking for.
Everyone who belongs to the room screams and I-
I weep-
deep in my glasses so they can't see.



Color.

Red. Yes, thats there. But where. It tickles. Yellow... I see it but its not complete. It needs to be pure, the color of light. Purple. Only lavender. Black. Run from it. Yet embrace it. It must be your shadow. You always loved the night.
Pink. Its there. You know... but why do you take some disgust at some of its shades? Brown. The subtle color it was always there you can't say it wasn't. Blue. Its like looking in a telescope you see it, but in the sky. Maybe its raining because it has dropped on you... White. Too basic. But always there. Let it lift you up. Green. Trees. color. Noise. Its where you're running to.

She connected all of the the dots having decided. She would be her own color!



Feed it poetry.

Let your rainbow tears flow out so you can sing. Feed it poetry.

Pick up your sword from the that thing. Feed it poetry.

Lift your painted hands above your knees. Feed it poetry.

Listen to the blue rose not the beast and feed it poetry.


Why this works we may never agree. But feed it poetry.



Please just for me. Feed it poetry.




"Its almost Christmas."




Glazed eyes
waiting for a surprise.
so I dream.




Should I dress up in a red bow.
in a soapy-yellow box.
with a pixie smile 
at your Christmas tree.




Then when you open it.
You will see me.
and I can unwrap my only secret.
I love you. I shout.




Then I duck in the box so you won't be able to find me.
You are more then perplexed.
I jitter like sparkling cider
and I feel like I have been kissed by a certain reindeer.

That should hold me till new years. I say deep in my box.


----------



## Xenograft

I'm bad at this:

_Insanity, not far off.
Solitude, immediate and daunting. 
Shrink-wrapped in, stuck with myself.
Mirages and glimpses of a way out,
Piling up.

Daily struggle, inescapable atrophy. 
Withering and dwindling desires eroding my psyche.
It thrusts the blade in, malice in its eyes.
Take the ropes, down the poison, feed my illness,
It’s almost too much.

Holding on, a sliver of stability.
Too little to save me, too much to forget.
Left alone with my thoughts, with my dreams.
Every doubt and misconception boils and surfaces,
Everything I never wanted.

Yet in this, I am alive.
Thriving and succeeding in a material world.
Apathy missing my door, marked by vitality.
On the dynamic plane of competition and want,
Grasping for air._​


----------



## 45130

*Ultramarine*

_Cold and grim
the fires are far away
bound by fate
the mind's not here to stay

crushed by hate
you said it, all of you
destroying endless pathways
never to get through

I'm not trying 
and you know they're lying
far beyond the horizon
distances bring the crying to nether planes


you don't know
the destiny is always foretold - and I told you
enemy
we're out of control

found an end
the means are mine to keep
run from shame
and the flames return again

I'm in 
somebody's terrors colliding
final connections unwinding
into the dark and it's dying from all the pain


Run from here and I'll tell the place
where man had last seen her frightened face
down by here you won't stand a chance
treads are rolling to their defense

and the night has fallen for all the lies
I can't find meaning or finalize
down the river and deep inside
the earth is where you will find your price


get shred by fate
reason unrelated
your mind belated
none but void inside

seek the things that made it
before day escape it
only now you hate it
can you see it's time


Blind, monumental servilence
of the night so precious - can we never see?
high interacting turbulence
In the chaos you'll see her light

Flying
finding the overriding
somebody tell her you're dying
cannot go back before trying to fade away_


----------



## Hermit999

I will only type up a few, but if you guys like some of them I will link my deviantart account if my work is good enough :blushed::

*Pledge(Just made this one today):
*Troubles have been racing through my mind,
I try to improve my precision,
Seems like a waste of time.

I will admit that years ago I was different,
A lot more Volatile,
A lot more indecent.

Times are getting harder as I grow,
The weather is still harsh,
Despite living where it rarely snows.

Bit by bit I over come the strife,
I hope to do even more soon,
To redefine my life.

Some corners of the world sucks major balls,
That still shouldn't keep me and you,
From building up more halls.

We think it will get worse,
We try and fail to make some things better.
We must be gallant like the horse,
Keep plowing till our lives become Interstellar.

Don't give up,
Never stop believing,
This is a story,
Where the tapestry is forever weaving.

Those who have left us have given us a chance,
To write our own fiction,
So let us advance.
*
Happy Holidays my Flower (a poem for my gf):
*How I long to see that flower,
Near the parks and Boonies of Ohio.
Photos are clear,
Details superior,
Hopes high for the scent of her nectar.

Met her during the fall in a chatroom,
A garden of variety,
Many kinds of loves and lusts,
Yet her foliage was the most serine.

Her environment may be toxic for some,
But she's plowed through the worst.
People have tried to trample on her leaves,
Pick off her stems,
Defile her natural beauty.

Yet despite the anxiety and pressure,
She moves on with great grace and matureness,
Taking on the worst of humanity,
A daughter of Mother Earth.

How I wish to caress her petals,
Smooch her from her stem to her roots.
A flower as strong and inspiring as her,
Deserves to be kept in a beautiful park,
For all to see with wonder and admiration. 

Sure she may come from an area filled with misery,
But she is the lost remedy that can cure ones ills.
With her kindness,
And Sincerity.

This winter is especially tough on her,
Her family genus is in peril as well,
I hope her loved ones remain safe,
and free.

But most of all I hope the holiday spirits,
Give her the gifts she's been withheld from obtaining,
The Mail man is late,
Someone should fire that guy.

Maybe I shall be the bee,
The slow to act, but thoughtful worker,
Who will pollinate her,
And bring her great comfort.

While I won't be able to do so,
Till the Spring or Summer it seems,
This winter I shall give my prayers,
To have fun and enjoy my long distance,
With courage,
Patience,
And Glee.
*My account: *HermitAssasin (Manic-depressive Douche) on deviantART


----------



## Realpeopleonly

Thoughts of a love sick man 

Trapped in this cage
Loves my only gage
So far away
Please say you'll stay
I crave the touch of your skin
Open your heart and I'll walk right in 

I want it all I want it now

Open up the bedroom door
I'll treat you like a little whore
Dress you up and take you out
Pin you down to hear you shout

I want it all I want it now

On top of the world today 
Put there by the words you say
Show me that it's all true
All my love I have for you
As I hear you moan
It boils my blood and changes my tone

The feelings of insanity
Stems from fears reality
Close my eyes as if to feel
That our fantasy is still real


I have it all I have it now


----------



## Pinion

*A Liquorice Haiku*
(nom nom nom)









Sweetness optional
Rich, soothing touch is enough
Bitterness a must!​


----------



## Chaerephon

*Wasted Liberty*

_Are there words to express my soul,
To bring warmth to this paper cold?
Have I traded Heart for coal,
Exchangéd Soul for a purse of gold?

Machines as wild as Nature’s best,
And you just leave me with this mess?
I’m your child, not one to jest;
Why couldn’t you have just wasted less?

I look around. They add cement.
Just too hard to resist Satan’s tempt?
To be rationalized in terms of rent,
Now left doomed by actions preempt.

Antithetical Wisdom: Such complaints matter not,
In fact, liberty to waste is why wars are fought!_


----------



## Eagle9615

*Human Nature*

One side they fight for good
On the other evil
But for what are they truly fighting
Who is to say which side is correct
Or who is wrong?

Left will argue right
Right argues left
Both are wrong
Both are correct
Neither will face this truth

Constantly they clash
Each will fight for their ideals
No one can truly win
Each have conflicted beliefs

So continues on the fight of morals
So continues on the futile war for peace


----------



## UniverseFrog

Hurt me and tear me away
Break me and hope I'll stay
Maybe one day I'll learn
What it means to truly burn

Hurt me and break my bones
I use to want to be alone
But now I just don't know
Is this how I'm meant to grow

Hurt me and rip apart my flesh
Is this what it is to start fresh
Will I repeat this ignorant sequence 
Or will I learn the consequence

Hurt me and whisper into my ear
Is this how I will learn to fear
Can I fear anything but being apart
Will I understand the structure of your heart

Hurt me and let me decay
Hurt me so I can fly away
Hurt me then I will be gone
But I loved you all along

Hurt me because I ask
Don't protect me that's not your task
Nothing I've done matters anymore
Please just tell me what I've ignored

Hurt me or heal me
Either will set me free
Just don't let me remain addicted
I have always been conflicted

Hurt me for love.


----------



## taketheveilpluto

You were born a nail tucked into wood,
but always stuck out
and I can tell you were good.
You loved the man who built the house with you 
and I hated him, 
because that's all you do.


----------



## Xenograft

Often I’ve caught myself,
side tracked into the past.
There’s a ghost of you,
it will haunt me till I die.

Often I’ve startled myself,
postulating about the future.
Maybes and possibles, 
careening through my brain.

Wrought by guilt and regret,
fueled by blind devotion.
Were you a murderer,
I would still follow you.

Culled by neglection,
stoned by your frustration.
An infallible concept of 
the ultimate beauty of man.

I love you,
I hate you,
I fear you,
I need you.


----------



## Marisa

Being in love with me 
Is inadvisable. 
I will make you wonder 
If the sole reason you met me 
Was to understand loss.


----------



## Marisa

When I cut someone out of my life,
I do so in a way that cannot be reconnected. 
I must sever the ties so that no roots remain
To grow. 
That is why, at times,
I clasp my hands and fear their power
To kill what they once held.


----------



## Marisa

You called me a flight risk
Like I was a caged bird fighting my way out.


But you should have known you can’t make a woman happy
By being perfect for her.
Sometimes you need to be unavailable, gone, absent
And let me find you.


Maybe it was my father’s resistance to my growing up,
His stifling hold on my growth.
He told me once that I belonged to him,
And I felt ashamed for him
for uttering those words.


But please understand, love
It was his overprotective, possessive hands
That first put me in the cage.
And I vowed to myself to never let another
Try to clip my wings. 


And I am terrified 
of being crushed in your hands.


----------



## Chaerephon

*Citizens of the Sun*

_From Stardust we come, and Stardust when done
Now fall in a time matching Rhythm with Drum,_
_Let Light fall upon us, Citizens of Sun,
Let all be answered when Time does come._

_ And abstract upon Æther, when feeling our soul.
Feel Fortune’s chains, cast in her Gold.
Do you remember what it was that they stole?
That thing that we had in the times of old.

It wasn’t of Matter, it wasn’t of Mind,
It was a type of Truth that guided our Line.
We shed it in hopes of Gold we could find,
This thing that I speak of, is a Soul I call Mine.

When locked in the Cavern of William Blake
Through the Doors of Perception is where one should take_


----------



## Chaerephon

*Virtue Lost*

_It would be hard to say this wasn’t my life:
A beat that rolls steady supporting melody nice.
I do thank my Fathers for brandishing Knife,
Just don’t suppress Virtue, Knife can stab twice.

With Freedom comes Fortune, but Virtue oft lost,_
_A berserker once crazy, his mouth does not froth,
The weak hold to Fortune, no matter the cost,
Vanity their Light, to which is flown like a moth.

The honorably Brave, Wise and the Just,
Suddenly act like Virtue requires too much.
Is it so hard to suppress thy lust?
Isn’t it silly I have to even ask such?

Too much Machiavelli? Or was it Plato?
Regardless of that, where did Excellence go?_


----------



## goodluckrubberduck

When enemies from the south of my land wins, 11
And the ruthless rip off my limbs. 8
Torn at the knees, 4
Kneeling in the reeds, 5
That whisper when thrashed by the winds. 8
They whisper hope, 4
Of new lands to roam, 5
The hope of things they sealed from view, 8
So my eyes scope, 4
My fingers come through, 5
My torn and stunted body bleeds, 8
Well trudging through the dirt, 6
Sowing in new seeds, 5
Which my auburn due feeds. 6
Now they are growing, 5
As I’m in full knowing, 6
Of my pulsing pain, 5
Bulleting through each vain. 6
Here the ruthless rules 5
However this pain fuels 5
Me forth 2
To the north 3
Toward what I seek, 4
Though more whispering reeds. 6
Whispers at times truth less, 6
A rattling like bone on bone. 8
Again come the ruthless, 6
That overtake the weak. 6
Land a war zone, 4
Many years 3
Elapse, 2
My movement hindered 5
By stalking fears, 4
That thrash my head, causing collapse. 8
I drag my body 5
On callused palms, 4
Now covered in screaming blisters, 8
However I only listen to the whispers. 11


----------



## Momentz

_What's that there in your eyes
I see a heavenly portal to the skies
There's a seat for you in my mind
Your beauty's gotten me blind

Cupid's arrow's struck me down
Into the seas of my heart
I find myself drown
My tongue's in a salivary knot
Mind's taken apart

Have I mumbled so little
Perhaps a glazed over gaze is far too brittle
My stare bellows too far
Though my words haven't come to existence

Consider me a fool, you might
But the sweet essence of your beauty shines through your path
A smile full of life, a sought after sight
The bloodbath in my soul

And as I linger there beside you
A lost soul with no inner latitude 
I reach deep inside, though I can't gather any pluck
Another chance has struck_

~~

Bleh, excuse me for a moment. I've gotta go barf up my dinner.


----------



## Xenograft

Dear Nameless,

As I was once constructed,
furnished with will of fiery passion.
I will move mountains with my fist,
as love as my witness, for you.

I will erect great cities,
bend the universe to my might.
Sift through the endless sand,
all in the conquest for you.

Through entropy and hardship,
I will exact my desire unto Earth.
A ceaseless struggle, eternal crawl.
But all of it is worth it, for you.

You with your splendor and vigor, 
with those lips and eyes that shimmer.
I would throw myself into the bowels of doom,
all for just a moment with you.

I’d watch the galaxies age,
atop the backs of brilliant men.
Wheres and whats are unimportant,
all that matters is when, with you.


----------



## RainingSun

Please forgive the way I carry myself, 
The way I dress, dine, breathe,
For I will never walk beside Perfection,
The only thing you ever did see,
In everything you ever turned your eyes on.

Please forgive the names I'd call you,
The smiles I held back,
The truth I couldn't see.

Please forgive the way I left you,
Crying in the street,
And the lifeblood of farewells,
Draining away,
In puddles at your feet.

I turned away and did not look back,
Suddenly, the world was so cold.
May glaciers move to reveal the path,
The looking glass that shows nothing,
That immeasurable something,
That will bring you back to me....


----------



## Indiana Dan

How.. did we get to this point? Remember the cool young days cruising. Now we're much older. Our senses are lessened but vision is bolder.


----------



## Laguna

i mattered
and not enough
mattered so much
that I didn't matter
i was all that mattered
which means i don't matter
like i don't exist
because i exist
my existence is so significant
rendering me
insignificant


----------



## Calpan1832

Snowflake Whisperer said:


> I wrote this years ago and committed it to memory:
> 
> (I can't remember the title. *blush*)
> 
> 
> You look at me
> and speak to me
> and imagine that you know me.
> 
> You're a lover; you're a peer,
> You're a friend whom I hold dear
> but you do not know me,
> Yet, you cannot know me.
> 
> For in order to accomplish this,
> you must be able to observe
> and see the real person
> that is hidden from the world.
> 
> But this can never be you see
> Do not try, for you are not me.
> Tears of mine, you cannot cry
> and here in lies the reason why,
> You will never know me.


Beautiful I must say, this is exactly what is happening to me. You are like wizard who captured the essence of a situation in words. 
what was your solution and situation, that inspired me to write this... Please forgive me if I am being insensitive. I am an INTJ


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Hope it's okay to add my stuff to this great thread? 


These two were the first ever pieces I wrote about 10 years ago:

_*Untitled*_
Still chained up into your possession
I lay
Can't do anything
Endless despair is still unstoppable
No solid ground
I feel so alone here
Help me breathe

*Sometime*
Skull like rocks
Made up in my mind
From the illusion of inevitable death
Razor like kiss
For comfort not pain
Everything is painful
You'll have to face it all sometime.

*Affairs and Ambiance*
I couldn't see anything in there
Not a glimpse of light from ambiance,
Or glare from the moon.

I couldn't see much;
It was in front of me
But it made no sound.

The paranoia suffocated me for a while
Until I managed to escape
It wasn't an easy escape.

Maybe it was there all along
And I couldn't see it.
Couldn't feel it.
Couldn't fight it.

It's over now
And I am breathless.
The sun streaming into my focus
Sending away the clouds and fog.

The sun blinded me but it warmed me.
Giving me a temporary lapse of pain
But a longer moment of comfort.
I savoured it, for I didn't know when it would come again.

It's been a year and three months
Since you left me.
Or did you leave me?

The constant weight of your memory nags me.
That's me, almost.
I shouldn't have left you
But fate deals us things we all refuse to learn from.

I am free from you now, physically, emotionally?
But your face, your black hair
Has one last place in my heart to travel
Until I demolish every last thought of you.

That's how it happens
And with me, it's almost certain.
I have to forget you
And I can't ever be near you.

That's selfish Time for you
And it is not a healer.

*Infatuation*
My pulse quickens
When I'm around you, sweetheart.

Vessels and veins overload
And the air between us burns and blurs

I ask for your attention
But it's always the same.

Those minions have denied my access again
My love, I know you are distraught

This is what I ask for, and this only, one night
For a full circle
For my cold cold revenge

I dream of you, do you dream of me?
The first thought when I wake

And the last at dusk.
You, you, you.

How do I solve this infatuation?
There's only one way

There could be only one
And I wouldn't have it any other

_*Feeling*_
More comfortable than sleep,
And something I've grown to expect.

There is no hesitancy in your lies,
Which f a l l from your lips

Like dust
Consuming the air. Gullible
Like me.

This façade will be over soon.
Not a minute too early.
This lie, your life.
What does it matter?

I forgot that feeling
The feeling of trust

Non-existent now,
As it might have always been.
It's lost all meaning.

The rest are about 7 years old now. I should start writing again but I'm afraid of being crap at it and ruining my love of poetry.
:crazy:


----------



## Chesire Tower

Calpan1832 said:


> Beautiful I must say, this is exactly what is happening to me. You are like wizard who captured the essence of a situation in words.
> what was your solution and situation, that inspired me to write this... Please forgive me if I am being insensitive. I am an INTJ


Thank you so much! :blushed: No, not all; there is nothing "insensitive" about your query and I am extremely flattered that you see me as some sort of "wizard" lol. ^_^


Well, I wrote it a long time ago. I had to edit it because I had forgotten a line. I was in this creative writing class and the instructor, after reading one of the short stories that I had written for the class, called me "empty". That has to be - hands down - the most hurtful thing that anyone has ever said to me. So, I decided to write this poem as a kind of metaphorical 'fuck you' to him; as he has no idea who I am and never will. I never actually showed him this poem but I think that I memorized it as a reminder to myself that no one outside of myself can ever really know who I am and therefore, rightfully judge my true essence. I'm really glad that it inspired you. =)


----------



## flufiang

RINGER

Consumed with Love she waits and lingers 
Obsessed with lust he doesn't even see her
Devoted vow she swore to him
Deceptive needs he buried shallow within

Two fears collide within their soul
Each yearning for a different goal
Blinded lovers, blinded glee
Heartbreak waits where the eye can't see

Ringer ringer, your finger tightly on the trigger
Silent killer, you lure her closer to your snare
Ringer ringer, place that ring around her finger
Eternalize the burdens you both shall bare

Revealed from one place two paths will stem
A tug of war silently fought between two hearts
One target set with two opposing darts 
Two ships lost amongst stormy seas
Two poisoned minds fighting one disease

Two fears collide within their soul
Each yearning for a different goal 
Blinded lovers, blinded glee
Heartbreak waits where the eye can't see 

A weeping spinster howls for relief
Cupid silence her from her sullen lullaby
Take her beneath your wings and still her haunting cry

Heartache lurks where the eye can't see
Heartbreak has no pity or sympathy
Ringer lurks amongst their company
Ringer ringer.... He pulls the trigger... Oh... So... Silently...


----------



## Calpan1832

Snowflake Whisperer said:


> metaphorical 'fuck you' to him; as he has no idea *who I am* and never will. I *never actually showed* him this poem but I think that I memorized it as a reminder to myself that no one outside of myself can ever really know who I am and therefore, rightfully judge *my true essence*. I'm really glad that it *inspired* you. =)


Well, it was my pleasure that a "fuck you" to someone, is an inspiration to me.
You never showed him this, that was unfortunate for him, anyways his loss. Are there lot of other incidents which motivate you to do something like this. I guess you have "Limited edition caring nature". 
I too do the "fuck you" thing and plant them somewhere. Then I will hint them where to look. If they see its good if no well "I tried". I hope it's not passive aggressiveness. I just don't want to hurt them since they never tried to know me that well. And I don't want to brag about myself, that will be rude. 
Sorry if my writing style is not matured but I just wanted to share how I related and what I felt or understood.


----------



## Chesire Tower

Calpan1832 said:


> Well, it was my pleasure that a "fuck you" to someone, is an inspiration to me.
> You never showed him this, that was unfortunate for him, anyways his loss. Are there lot of other incidents which motivate you to do something like this. I guess you have "Limited edition caring nature".
> I too do the "fuck you" thing and plant them somewhere. Then I will hint them where to look. If they see its good if no well "I tried". I hope it's not passive aggressiveness. I just don't want to hurt them since they never tried to know me that well. And I don't want to brag about myself, that will be rude.
> Sorry if my writing style is not matured but I just wanted to share how I related and what I felt or understood.


LOL, I like that: "limited edition caring nature"; perhaps, I'll change my username to that or put into my sigline at some point.=XD
No, I honestly don't see how artistic expression can ever really be rightly regarded as "passive-aggressive". It was actually not any loss that he never got to read it. I very much doubt that he would have appreciated it anyway.


----------



## Chesire Tower

flufiang said:


> RINGER
> 
> Consumed with Love she waits and lingers
> Obsessed with lust he doesn't even see her
> Devoted vow she swore to him
> Deceptive needs he buried shallow within
> 
> Two fears collide within their soul
> Each yearning for a different goal
> Blinded lovers, blinded glee
> Heartbreak waits where the eye can't see
> 
> Ringer ringer, your finger tightly on the trigger
> Silent killer, you lure her closer to your snare
> Ringer ringer, place that ring around her finger
> Eternalize the burdens you both shall bare
> 
> Revealed from one place two paths will stem
> A tug of war silently fought between two hearts
> One target set with two opposing darts
> Two ships lost amongst stormy seas
> Two poisoned minds fighting one disease
> 
> Two fears collide within their soul
> Each yearning for a different goal
> Blinded lovers, blinded glee
> Heartbreak waits where the eye can't see
> 
> A weeping spinster howls for relief
> Cupid silence her from her sullen lullaby
> Take her beneath your wings and still her haunting cry
> 
> Heartache lurks where the eye can't see
> Heartbreak has no pity or sympathy
> Ringer lurks amongst their company
> Ringer ringer.... He pulls the trigger... Oh... So... Silently...


This is brilliant; it gave me chills!


----------



## Calpan1832

Snowflake Whisperer said:


> LOL, *I like that*: "limited edition caring nature"; perhaps, I'll change my username to that or put into my sigline at some point.=XD
> No, I honestly don't see how artistic expression can ever really be rightly regarded as "passive-aggressive". It was actually not any loss that he never got to read it. I very much doubt that he would have appreciated it anyway.


I am glad that you liked it.


----------



## flufiang

Snowflake Whisperer said:


> This is brilliant; it gave me chills!


Thank you Snowflake... I'm so happy to see all the poetic souls here 

Holy crap, supermember....now THAT is impressive!


----------



## Chesire Tower

flufiang said:


> Thank you Snowflake... I'm so happy to see all the poetic souls here
> 
> Holy crap, supermember....now THAT is impressive!


I am curious; how long have you been writing poetry? This poem is the work of someone who has spent a lot of time honing their craft. The tension in your poem comes through in each line, gradually building into the explosive climax. I could honestly imagine reading it in a published book of poetry.

Yes, I am sure that having no life and posting on PerC is something I plan to include on my resume.


----------



## flufiang

Snowflake Whisperer said:


> I am curious; how long have you been writing poetry? This poem is the work of someone who has spent a lot of time honing their craft. The tension in your poem comes through in each line, gradually building into the explosive climax. I could honestly imagine reading it in a published book of poetry.
> 
> Yes, I am sure that having no life and posting on PerC is something I plan to include on my resume.


awwwww snowflake that is by far the best compliment anyone has ever given me...

I actually wrote that when I was going through a very very sad time in my life last year... but it was actually meant for one of my ex's friend and his fiancé... observations I never shared with them.... they were happy and they made their flaws work together... or maybe they are just fooling themselves... as I saw... regardless... I am actually trying to write a biography on my life last year.... if you are a keen reader I would like to share the introduction with you, maybe you can give me some pointers, your analysis of the poem made me realize that you have a keen eye and enjoyment for reading?

My biography actually depicts my struggles with gang stalking.... and mind control, I was made a puppet for the amusement of what I think were 7 individuals in my life, 3 or 4 of which I considered to be close friends and advisors, 2 or 3 acquantences through these friends of mine who I suspect helped with the technological side of it....... I do not care for those who read this and call me crazy... I faced that for a year.... when not even the ones I held closest would support me, only my one friend, she remained by my side, even if I heard the audio clearer than her, but she heard it none the less. (after 24 hours of it's repetitive playing, I actually tried to record it, I don't think they were expecting me to do that during the initial phase) 
Till this day I have no real proof besides that recording made of the initial step of the main gang stalking ploys (they hacked my phone and laptop and were actually remotely f**ing up every audio I tried to capture as proof of the audio I kept hearing in and around the flat, the only reason I knew I was not imagining it is when they took two audios and merged it as one, only the one is where i'm driving in my car and the other of myself and a friend discussing shoes....)...anyway, for them to imprint a certain message/fear within your mind, they first need to physically manifest that, through literal audio, thereafter they can manipulate the environment and your technological appliances (hacking) to conjure up that initial audio they imprinted everywhere around you.... I never thought it existed, until it happened to me... everyone knew me as the girl who had voices in her head... or a split personality.... they have stopped (the voices, as they came to be known), and I have never had a mental 'weakness' before, I perceive myself to be a very intelligent young woman with no more than a lil depression thanks to those f****, nor have I ever had any other mental illness so that is not an option/possibility.... but they replayed an audio of my ex with another woman, having sex.... and they replayed replayed replayed, it imprinted... and then they used technology to maintain that fear, the main reason for a group to do this is to embarrass the individual and to ... at the end of it... make them commit suicide, I went through all the symptoms, I became a hollow shell and no one would believe me.... they all thought I was nuts and I even started doubting it myself.... I want to voice this through my book, my experience.... for others to see that voices in your head does not always mean you are crazy or have personality disorder.... and voicing the bullies that cause this for their sick entertainment/revenge should not be frowned upon of feared but should be encouraged for they are breaking laws (hacking your devices, needing to break into the apartment to plant the bugs and hack the network etc.)
It was the utmost violation of my privacy, my relationship, my mind, my life... and I found it that life altering (and almost ending) that I have somehow mustered up the courage to write a biography on it

I've actually posted the intro on wattpad yesterday, the book is called Candy Cane Lane, my name on there is the same as on here and I've posted 3 other poems on there, I'd really appreciate it if you looked me up on there if you have a useraccount there


----------



## flufiang

Pppssssttttt.... Snowflake.... Quick, post a poem :blushed:


----------



## flufiang

There was a girl
Her name was Jill
She climbed as best she could to reach that nerve numbing pill 
She was naive, she did not know
This side that Jackal Hydes, her inner home would kill
She had a wish, she had a hope
To fill that empty void as soon as she did mount that hill
She did not find she grazed her knees
Her ankles bruised, numb to the bone
She'd lose her head her heart her soul
Lose it all just to be alone

She reached and held her arms up high, 
Gripping hard to not let go
She falls, she fails, 
She slips, she dies 
None there to hear the echoes of her dreadful cry
Why oh why, oh my oh why
She asked with red eyes burning begging to the skies 
Lies and lies she holds her breath
The closest life will dance with death
She cuts the final carving from her withered, splintered heart
Sweeps away the ashed remains of each dying branch, each dying inner part

Jackal comes and jackal goes
Leaving trail of destruction and many woes
He appears a friend, a trustee a Knight
But when jackal howls you'll see his true coat 
A wolf undercover, disguised as a goat


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

*King Takes Dragon*


_Have you ever played a chess game where_
_Your hand never ever touched the pieces_
_Instead you spoke into a mouthpiece and _
_The results were displayed, on a billboard above_
_But the fog of war remains, to hide what goes on below_

_Well I’m hanging on by torchlight, in this game_
_Only barely able to see even just the piece right ahead of me_
_Every move’s like a bid, on the Price is Right_
_Down below, though, people’s eyes glaze over with a fucked up kind of night_

_I have to believe that life is stronger than death_
_Have to believe that one time, we will win a game of chess._
_I gotta know deep inside of me, that while my eyes can’t see my heart will guide me_
_But I don’t even really know, how that seems. _

_Have to believe that life is stronger than death_
_Have to believe that one time, we’ll win a game of chess_
_I gotta know, what my eyes can’t see, my heart will guide me to_
_But I don’t even really know, what it is I’m listening to_

_And King Death he sees the whole thing, _
_‘cause he’s not a man he’s just a machine_
_A process, a program, we play against_
_I know because I built him_
_We all did, if you really wanna get down to it_

_But the stories about A.I. were all true_
_Old death went rogue, and now he’s watching over you, _
_And me, and each and every single thing, that’s moving, in between_
_The scoreboard’s lighting up, and its single, final ring. _

_I have to believe that life is stronger than death_
_Have to believe that one time, we will win a game of chess._
_I gotta know deep inside of me, that while my eyes can’t see my heart will guide me_
_But I don’t even really know, how that seems. _

_Have to believe that life is stronger than death_
_Have to believe that one time, we’ll win a game of chess_
_I gotta know, what my eyes can’t see, my heart will guide me to_
_But I don’t even really know, what it is I’m listening to_


----------



## losersalwayzwin

Haunted, bitterness
anger, strife

justice, lost
dead, inside

a lady, talks
a snake, survives

a thorn, forever
I'll let it slide


----------



## Le9acyMuse

Lots of my other stuff gets on my nerves. Try:*

The Untouchable Sacrifice*

I feel contradiction because
I feel fucking empty...


Feeling is mistaken where there lacks impulse to be felt,
thus, I am with impressions I wish to be killed.

Killing is mistaken where there lacks living sacrifice,
hence the illogic I want dead, yet the death I cannot suffice.

As hands do lay untouchably,
I am one that dies!

How do the non-human abscond with murder?
To desire illogic's head
is for the parent to desire its own.

Whatever it is
Whoever it is
It is getting away, and I am getting cold.

Bring me the head of me.


----------



## Xenograft

@Cyril that was brilliant.


----------



## seasofme

Sometimes I just want to live
And don't worrying about fears
Sometimes I want to go further
And forgive 
The hard, difficult years

But I know I can't do that
Cause the memories stay
Inside my heart and head
Cause I need them everyday

Sometimes it gives me faith
But also the anger inside me
Does so much create
Even the things I don't see

A journey is what starts for me
A new chance, a new path
With new opportunities
Maybe I can finally be free


----------



## Momentz

_F_or how long will we tolerate mass murder*?*

*=*

*:* _Forty years ago,
as fallen pansies we flow
mining our soils of rampant ego_​


----------



## knife

Stuff from earlier:

1.
a song
half-heard
half-remembered
snippets---
lyrics

2.
in silence
deeper things can stir
but what are they?

listen for an inner voice
find a guide, an inner light
for fins too flash in darkness
in silence

3.
pray and meditate
in hopes of sensing that stillness
of feeling an inner silence
of tapping an inner guide
we've learned to do it
over and over and over again
we've forgotten how to do it
over and over and over again

a forgotten art, rediscovered
an art for the learnèd, those with time?
no, an art to be quietly practiced
by everyone, all the time
there is no trick to it
no need for monks or gurus or gnostics
dedicated to finding it full-time
I look around---
and I see some dozens faces
seeking, finding, knowing
their inner peace, their inner light

4.
when you rise, when the courage
or urge to share becomes too much
when the need leaves you shaking
your face flushing, your tongue sticking
to the back of your mouth, then
you shall know the true courage
the true breath of the inner light
---om tat sat---

Um, that last one is really good read aloud...



Made in Tapatalk


----------



## cityofcircuits

As sure as the rain kisses the earth
Quickening fell hearts in lifeless dirt
Was I of the most wonderful creation
Bestowed upon me and cried in jubilation​


----------



## Scelerat

Suppose I should put up some of mine:



> If you want to talk imagery, I’m the Rembrandt of these words,
> My equivalence to Metallica and R.E.M brands are deserved,
> A portrait painter, models that make Porter’s under researched,
> I reach verbs and leave your legacy in blunders and smirched,
> I beach these herbs like hippie gardens, while you wonder and search,
> I’ll make you pine for cones, stuck in a rut like a lumbering bitch,
> You can watch your failures on a scene bigger than Imax screens,
> When I black out on screen, like the sopranos ending scene,
> Where I’ve been, Dantes 9[SUP]th[/SUP] circle looks like a heavenly visual,
> If you act like a dick, the tube’s edge becomes circumsicional,
> Incisional, you can’t catch the thread to trace or untangle the seam,
> When Mr. Muscle, turns to Ajax, and make Mr’s head come off clean,





> I’m ambidextrous, take you apart like a weekend at dexter’s,
> Reveal your hidden sides to the world like wrong number sexting,
> I’m the best thing, what not to expect while expecting, expressions,
> Like psychologist sessions, as you fail to be super, and your ego, identifies,
> With many lives, like multiple personalities, or a schizophrenics sights,
> Externalized depressive cries, leave you without a top like you was circumcised,
> The world through a demented surgeon’s eyes, a hawk eye, got you on my radar,
> As I mash on your girl’s hot lips, she’s a clinger, as I slide into home, like baseball,
> Keeping a balanced score card, to keep my 5 forces in check, what you don’t expect,
> A lion on the open plains, hunting in my home terrain, a morbid game,
> Where you don’t hold the rains, writhing in major paine, as a general rule,
> Whether its office or school, a loo or tenement, I’ll put your private room,
> Like an officer school.


----------



## IsamuSDF7

Here are some of mine: 

*Hart Crane Construct *

Up with the scales
and ticking nails 
in late April’s graduating air
within his city’s heart 
a blue crane entitled Tri-Art 
lays ungirded dirt flatter with concrete's spigot 
man begets his art 

Foremen scrape straightly in rows within metal crabs a polished-opposite 
man skirts uprightly through his blank unhemmed sky 
though he knows road designs cartwheeling a myriad auto mishaps 
die televised from his metal dragonfly
yellow jacket, white helmet, he then cranes his neck
to press play and begin straight away the days of industry 

I think this zips along the lines of something I’ve heard before
Where did I hear this song? 
What was the title? 
It was then I knew my frayed fingers played out of line--
Remember eighth grade's piano recital? 
What shall we call it?
Which word? 

Between leaning angled spokes the wagging telephone wire
a loose tensile strength link to speak or lose in tangles the old message 
the building will replace another that was built on dirt
a square de-coupled air manifold its remaining vestige
a sibilant breath the key to concert delicate art 
survives all four sides to be sold as parts 
though in memory only three sides can garbled lines impart

for this is empty sky’s offer in exchange for cacophony
from curved curveting city wire brocade pulses beating confused cymbals 
comes the vibrating triangle of a harmony’s re-semblance to me 
a shear false flagging stone heart flutters so near his semaphore city 

Haven’t I felt this--Haven’t I seen or tasted it before? 
Stepping up shoeless 
lost in his wasted ginnels and wanting warrens 
my odd landlord of bodiless 
a loyal alley warrior always mending my uniform 
has it been cataloged or torn straight from my brain? 
building breached musicality may not be contained
Tell me--which note?

As for Tri-Art crane, at queer angles set now secreting concrete
At the end of his blue triangle spurring the blank 
A bent man will still stitch and manipulate the drooping stopcock’s mouth
Laying and spurting ****** off white slate in his base 
A box he somehow means to replace 

An emptiness stands here now




*Or *
Without thee, 
The,
The Law is but
a law 
Thus, similarly 
The Truth of Stevens
Was himself 
And when he died
So died you
I sent carnations 
Or
How could you tell me
The Sweet Smell of Carnations 
When your body is now but 
A floral silt 
Spicing Thee,
The 
For me?
Or 
I cup my hands in a clear
White chalice of chilled water
Along the surface 
You drift back to me 
The Sweet Smell of Carnations 
Or 
I am not distressed 
By your dreams of 
Common myth or 
Language for they 
Are the fruit to relish
Alone, beside the fragrant carnations 
With coffee wisping
Sunday mornings 
Or


*Feeding time in the Panopticon *
“There are ways of getting around OSHA”
Extra Bread, two trays, “Look here, Mr. Bottoms”
You look at the cups of drugs and see if they overflow onto the trays 
“Then you’ll know that they have AIDS”
Or something bad. 
See there,
Their
Wingclipped Eyes. Darkly there in the steel trap breadbox, 
With “Pearls for eyes,” tears are Tempests 
On the beach, see that wide seascape? 
It’s so bright here, liquid opalescent, reflecting natural light
“Most people expect a prison ‘dark and linear’ but Light’s good for the officers—we choose to come here, they don’t have a choice.” 
They are dark. They see you flying. A white skittish sea bird on the sand. Then a gushing. You fly. 
“From here you can see everything, Mr. Bottoms” 
Do they see your fear, inside? I wonder. Eyes wander.
"If you're scared--go to Church!" 
In the lights out, metal toilet flushing down, washing down, washing down, washing down the, 
Cathode Neon rustle of prison televisions spraying ball games
“Kind of makes you wonder what Freedom is” 
Playing ball with my father, in the fall 
In that park across the street,
the prison is down there, on dead grass, roadside refuse strewn about, 
the gray
bent hill arch of their shoulder as it catches neon spray 
Kind of makes you wonder what Freedom is
Faint violet catching a pearl ball. “This is where the violent are kept.” 
Knuckleheads watching knuckleball. Washing in, washing out. Kept away. 
Shift now, steal bases, chew your words
But, which way? 
“Take a left, around the ocean, Mr. Bottoms, I went today myself.” 
Around their laws—these broken sea shells, they’re a collection of them on the shelf
And you, Yourself, will arrive 
Here, 
Where they can see everything


----------



## IsamuSDF7

Secret Garden said:


> Catty-cornered colors
> Desire in demise
> Tell the world a secret
> Of who you are inside
> 
> Follow the concave shadows
> Misty fog-horn dream
> Listen for the hollow drum
> Beating frost downstream
> 
> Walk alone in sunset
> A prickling evening shower
> Grasping clothes, soaking wet
> It has finally passed an hour
> 
> Pick up a flower
> Tease in the breeze
> Please a fellow
> Passerby
> Counting the trees
> 
> Sound of music
> Water, air
> Moist notes dampen
> A silent affair.
> 
> Sit in contemplation
> Delirious brooding
> Face marked tears
> Look back
> Loving eyes
> _Deluding_


Excellent--Rain dampened poetry. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Shaolu

*Animal Angel*

Where you'll go
**and what you'll be.
I do not know;
**I cannot see.

But I feel
**within my heart
that no end comes
**without a start.

All that flows in
**must flow out,
continues flowing
**in its route.

You flowed by
**just like a stream--
a summer rain,
**a quiet dream.

The time has past
**and you've flowed free.
Wherever you go now,
**I know... you'll be.


----------



## Shaolu

*On Welfare*



If you really hate the poor,
..you know what you should do?

You should hand them out
..free food and clothes,
..and television too.

Prolong their vapid empty lives;
..in darkness let them stew.


You think this sounds too kindly;
..you think this can't be true?

Then think long and hard
..on what is worst
..of all the pain to brew.

Is it not the pleasures sought
..that in the end leaves few?


Undermine their confidence,
..and fill their mind with fear.

Trivialities
..to please and tease
..but only now and here.

With drugs and disorders many,
..keep all their minds unclear.


If you really hate the poor,
..you know what else you'd do?

You'd pack them in tight
..to homes of fright,
..kept in with TV glue.

Meaningful work they'd soon abhor—
..if work they ever knew.


"To work for someone else's gain,
..why would someone do that?"

"Tis wage slavery
..and besides that
..we've got kids and a cat."

So in cold and bitter envy,
..they'd grow lazy and fat.


Finally in lonely days
..they'd sigh "a life unlived."

Invisible chains,
..in empty shame,
..they'd cry "a life unlived!"

Too long their empty hollow lives;
..they'd die—a life unlived.


----------



## WardRhiannon

Admins, please delete.


----------



## gross porcelain

I'm sorry I'm here no where do I go
Big fat poop face slut
Brown bug toilets for eyes
Use my eyes
Use my brains
If i had any
Big and bad
Sick
No I'm just sad
Big bad world so good and beautiful


----------



## yippy

Two pieces of the same puzzle
Lay scattered on a tabletop
Anxiously awaiting, for a hand to pick them up
Bring them together. Complete them.
Even for the fleetest of moments
They will feel pure joy

Untill, inevitably, the puzzle is broken up again
Thrown back into it's dark and dusty box
"Please" the two pieces plead to the hand
"Scatter us once more. Forget us not."


----------



## Lykourgus

*Songs*
Highs and lows 
Are the songs
Of the waves 
Of the universe

I'm okay, even when I'm not
I'm not okay, even when I am
I am happy, even when I'm sad
I am sad, even when I'm happy

Time is the only constant
I move forward
Never going back on what I was a moment ago
There's solace and beauty in that constant

But there's also loss
Nothing can stay the same 
In a world that the only possessed constant is 
Change

Though it has been made clear to me 
That the attacment, the love, that I see 
Between me and my beloved is 
Only seen by me.

Hence I must let go of that attachment
For otherwise I risk drowning in the waves of time
For one cannot go against those waves alone
And I am alone

But the journey, the work, must go on
Because the stream is still flowing
Whether I am alone or not
I cannot paddle against it

The curves of my beloved
And the lines of my soul
Simply do not converge
Over the same stream

My songs are elsewhere


----------



## cityofcircuits

This sloth thread
Is nigh to dead

Where is the muse 
To instigate truth?

Cookbook philosophers and
Lecturers crooked?

Pining for history
Or life's mysteries

Affections, Afflictions.....
Possessions, Obsessive....

Where be the soothe sayers?
Who bandage and bind with words....


----------



## Candy007

I've written this one when I was in love, it's basically meant to be song, but whatever ^^ Here it goes:

*My heart's lullaby*
Thinking alone in a lonely corner,
as the wind makes you feel warmer,
your mind's drained, your heart has gained,
many hours of tears and regret,
you wish you could fly away somewhere further,
The sound that you hear has never been yours,
the voices around aren't speaking to you,
its just an illusion, another conclusion,
a sad truth, a true lie, a deep desire that is not satisfied,

If you only reach out to me,
I could make you finally happy,
When your heart is aching, and your can't breathe,
when you eyes are tired from shedding many tears, I will fight,
Just to make you mine

This life has a complex line,
and these faces cannot deny how hard it is, to stay alive,
Those flowers that I left you at home,
and those car keys that you dropped on the floor,
I'm only asking you for one thing,
My beating heart, can I have it again?
You stole my smile along with my mind,
I've lost them all, I don't wanna be found,
I wanna disappear once and for all, I Don't wanna see life anymore, If you ain't around.


----------



## Lacrimosa

Lost...lost...
Lost is I
Lost is thee.

Forever wandering this eternal sea
Delving towards abyss and dread
What's left to conquer
In this head?

Fall, farther away
Into dreams so sweet
Crumbling beneath my knees
So weak.

Nothing is left.
Diminished luster
Failed to understand
The joy of wonder.

Make noose
Of wind
Petals and oak
The icy breath
Begins to choke

Long forever has 
This hole appeared
For every loss
That's held so dear.

Wander in ocean
Ocean of solace
Ocean of solitude
Ocean cure
This broken promise.


----------



## Thalassa

Oh ESFP 
I love to ignore thee
On a hot summers day

A repeat I fear
Of drowning sorrows in beer
with Lana del Rey

I'd rather eat Cinnabon til Im sick
And watch an old slasher flick
Because that's the Fi/Se way!!!!111

You persistent little ass
Sit there, smoke your grass
Texting me hey wyd every day

Not receiving response you desire
You raise the stakes even higher
Saying something disgusting and ghey

Feigning innocence like a child
You simply type "y" acting mild
Knowing damn well you're trying to get your way

Shocking and provoking are your last resorts
Just like your dark Artisan Keirsey cohorts
Topping from the bottom in a sneaky sly play

You're starting to remind me of my subs
Calling me up allegedly for body rubs
But really just trying to get a free verbal abuse display


----------



## Thalassa

Shaolu said:


> *On Welfare*
> 
> 
> 
> If you really hate the poor,
> ..you know what you should do?
> 
> You should hand them out
> ..free food and clothes,
> ..and television too.
> 
> Prolong their vapid empty lives;
> ..in darkness let them stew.
> 
> 
> You think this sounds too kindly;
> ..you think this can't be true?
> 
> Then think long and hard
> ..on what is worst
> ..of all the pain to brew.
> 
> Is it not the pleasures sought
> ..that in the end leaves few?
> 
> 
> Undermine their confidence,
> ..and fill their mind with fear.
> 
> Trivialities
> ..to please and tease
> ..but only now and here.
> 
> With drugs and disorders many,
> ..keep all their minds unclear.
> 
> 
> If you really hate the poor,
> ..you know what else you'd do?
> 
> You'd pack them in tight
> ..to homes of fright,
> ..kept in with TV glue.
> 
> Meaningful work they'd soon abhor—
> ..if work they ever knew.
> 
> 
> "To work for someone else's gain,
> ..why would someone do that?"
> 
> "Tis wage slavery
> ..and besides that
> ..we've got kids and a cat."
> 
> So in cold and bitter envy,
> ..they'd grow lazy and fat.
> 
> 
> Finally in lonely days
> ..they'd sigh "a life unlived."
> 
> Invisible chains,
> ..in empty shame,
> ..they'd cry "a life unlived!"
> 
> Too long their empty hollow lives;
> ..they'd die—a life unlived.


Is this the sound of one Ayn Rand fapping?


----------



## Eska

*Maybe*

What is or is not
Possibility is a blessing
For what is thinking without thought
Plans are worth re-assessing

A morning walk on the isle
The wind brooming through your skin
Within your first mile
A slight rub on your chin

___
I'll stop here.


What path am I on? I'm curious about poetry, I never even looked through templates or the art behind it, that's basically a blind shot at it.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

Past progression, an instant temptation
as I rest my head in obvious other-worldly observation
I think of someone that deems so true
of my past affairs with walled-in loons
here i am again beginning the flight of all's shapes
the smell of all romantic
tunnels, I try to hit the brakes
but I can't and so she continues to shake
at night I awaken to a side of my own benign
something undefined in time
electrified waves in cryptic haven


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

Rational thought
absurd, unpaved. 
Discrete fearful submission
forced, depraved
innocence studied 
chafe, disobey
choke, dismay
Misery not spied upon
voices unheard
Forces non-discernible
Nothing left to woo, nothing left to do
She needs someone she can pretend to screw
Lock it into place, hammer in a shoe
Capsules of red and blue
virtual tools galore,
fellas let's go explore 
Yet! 
I am so bored.


----------



## CrispMasterCrunch

_My brother, my sister
I see you, I hear you
I love you, our blood is the same

No mother to bind us
No morals aline us
Remind us we're one of the grain

Use rage as your rifle
To vanquish our rivals
Come with me my conflicted friend.

The Truth is you're blind to
The rage built inside you
Now join me, my kin, 'til the end_

Believe it or not, this poem was influenced by Spread Eagle Cross the Block by Death Grips.


----------



## Laguna

goodnight lovey, sweetie
good night


----------



## rainrunner

Life is beautiful.
All the moments when I was under the limelight
And received thunderous applause of delight...
All the moments when I reached the finished line
And relished the completion of an arduous race that was mine...
All the moments when I shared my life with those dear to me
And cherished every minute with so much glee...
How I adore the moments that made life beautiful,
Trying to hold on but knowing I will have to let go
Not knowing when or how it will all end.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I was drunk last night when I wrote this. Not sure if it makes much sense to other people as it does to me, but yeah. It's all whatever.
_
What is perfection?

Them. What they do, how they look. Perfection, as we know it, is relative. But the relativity of this person you love more than you love yourself is irrelevant. The perfection, in your eyes, is irrefutable. 

If someone asked you 'Why?', You could go on and on until they decided they no longer cared. 

I could do it. I could love someone so much, that by definition, to love 'them', would be to love their 'existence'.

Your existence, it is loveable. _


----------



## nonnaci

_Ripples
_
A wave kisses sand and rock,
And carried with it birch and bark.
Once a drizzle, became a flood.
Roared like thunder, tasted of blood.
Ripples remained but memory was lost.
And a new era was borne from the past crossed.


----------



## Momentz

_
I never realized how quickly I could reach the top, 
But as every car is a burp away from Mars, I was a bubble bound to pop 
A mind of knowledge drains at the core,
a bathtub plug is the stratosphere to stop 
and an idea will leak through each pore 

you thought i was lazy 

But I was just sore 
little did you know 
-- that's why I hit the floor_​


----------



## CaptSwan

@Daleks_exterminate

I devote this poem to you.

The Fairy

"The wind blew on the field
grass bending, trees shedding leaves
I looked up, to the dark sky
Because of something that caught my eye.


A shiny light, a little sun
Came flying through, like a shooting star
A warm feeling, took upon me soon
A sense of peace, like I'd never felt before.


From that shiny glow, I heard a little voice
"What are you, magnificent sight? 
Oh, majestuous creature of light "
I asked in a surprised mode.


"Daleks is my name, silly boy"
Said the little fairy, in a cheerful tone
"And, I've been sent to bring you joy!"
Said the fairy, smiling whole.


"How can this be?" I asked surprised
"I'm perfectly happy, this way I am"
"I need not joy, I feel whole"
"I thank you though, for this wonderful offer"


"Silly boy, silly boy" said the fairy
"You can't hide from me, the secrets of your soul".
"I've been sent to you, from above the Heavens"
"To bring you peace; so you stop repenting..."
"To drop the burdens, that your soul is carrying"

"How can this be?" I said aloud
"Why have I been sent, such a wonderful present?"
"Your soul is pure" said the fairy
"But the weight of the world lies on your shoulders"


"Grab my hand, little Atlas"
"It's time for you to stop pretending"
"Grab my hand, little Swan"
"Feel the joy, you're so badly craving"


Taken over, by the fairy's words
I stretched my hand, to touch hers
As I did this, a flash of light
The fairy turned into a woman, in the blink of an eye


A beautiful smile, from ear to ear
A marvelous face, that melted my fear
I gazed into her eyes, completely dazzled
Just a few words, I managed to whisper


"Daleks, my love" I said weeping
"I feel so much peace, it's an odd feeling"


"Swan, my love" Daleks answered
"I'm here for you; to walk with you
I've seen you for a while, always from afar
And, just now I gathered the courage to act"


"I gave away my immortal life
To be with you, because you my soul ignite"
I stared at her, full in tears
"Daleks, kiss me; and let our souls unite"


In one kiss; a simple kiss
The entire world, stood by and witnessed
The kiss of a mortal and a fairy
A kiss of love, a tale for the ages.


----------



## nonnaci

Imprints


Snow erases road and trail,
blankets the Earth, 
hides old pales.
Boldness awakens a latent birth,
follow the gale,
abandon all dearth.


Footsteps strike the virgin land,
as new paths form, 
old paths strand.
Imprints congeal a familiar norm,
individuals band,
ambitions are torn.


----------



## Ziggurat

A poem based on Dark Souls


----------



## nonnaci

Mirrors


Infinity conceals finite,
such pretense for sight.
Multiplicity splices singles,
illusions cheat angles.
Light bends dark,
hides contrast stark.


----------



## Du Toit

Conundrum

Wide eyes, soft lips
Yellow cardigan, warm heart
Artwork, subject of idolatry
Not so perfect, just good enough

A jerk she meets, a heart he got shattered
A plead for sympathy, for fear is misguided
Too late, chance is fleeting matter

Familiar to the wimp, tale-like it is
Bed-sheets, unconditional nannies
Drops spilled, anger released
Exhaustion at bay, repeat next time


----------



## peoplesayimanahole

*Princess Charming*

I love it when I can read you like a
story book


Cross my heart and pull your strings
Longing for a marionette friend


He is a real boy, he tells me he loves me
The sheets are on fire
Infidelity a passion
Broken hearts badges 


The thrill of the chase
Winning the game
Living the end


You make it too easy
For me like an addict you crave a fix
And I'm the drug you won't find on the streets
Finding control in the midst of chaos. 


Self destruction a game of strategy and I'm Napoleon incarnate
A hunter with the wits of a gatherer
No prey gets left behind


----------



## DualGnosis

An Ode to No Sunshine

At night,
Stars hiding like the feelings of a lonesome man,
Clouds cover, a loner like no other,
"Ain't no sunshine, ain't no sunshine..."
Sings the raindrops choir,
I would tell you I'm ___, but then I'd be a liar...

Lost steps, the hurt goes on my neck,
I stand back and look without respect,
Am I next? I don't know, I haven't checked
Is there an answer? I couldn't guess.
"This shit is too complex." Screams
The almighty lobe on my cerebral cortex...

Tonight sings the starless sky,
The audience...
A lonely stoner and
.Jane Mary with kisses soft, sweet Many


----------



## 66393

Here's a poem I wrote for my bio on this site. It is a play off an unusual and funny interaction with another user:

A fair young girl showed at my door, 
she hailed beyond the seven seas;
"Please write a bio", she implored,
"The world demands it must be seen!"

I'll start when I was naught but nine,
a fire burned my village down.
I searched and searched but could not find
survivors, rubble's all I found

I foraged lonely through the days 
and sang at taverns every night;
traumatic rhymes made petty pay 
until one day I met a sprite 

named Nadiya, she took my heart 
and now my eyes are red from tears -- 
she never mentioned her depart,
but left a note: "I'll be ten years!"


----------



## nonnaci

Thought of this while in the shower:

Window


Fragmented sight within a bubble,
unable to escape the daily grind.
Hands posed to break glass mirrors,
only to hold back when met with air.
Build and you will find your way out.
Cleave and the ground below will ruin.


----------



## Stribog

Some ISTP thoughts...


*Passing Cars*

With every car that passes my eyes
watching the dull road
My sense of reality seems to be pulled away with them
as they exit my vision

The concept of
place
and time
Expanded from
here
and now
Added to matter outside of you
Contributes to a greater sense of self -
a sense of less,
as you feel equal to the passing cars

When scale is shifted from eyes
to a galaxy,
kinship with cars
only makes sense,
and pulls you not away,
but fosters intimacy with reality
as you feel closer to the driver
Who theoretically could be you

But unfortunately a beautiful story
and soul is lost as the car passes,
forever an unknown.
And unfortunately,
you,
a speck of scenery
will forever be an unknown,
a true equal to the passing cars
as you exit
their field of vision


*
You, the Window*

The only thing constant for you -
not your person -
but your soul,
is the window
you look out and view
and reach through
to pay life's tolls

No matter your destination,
no matter your own past,
the only thing for certain
is the window that will last

So I always am so startled
when faces are content
looking through cracked windows
with windowsills so bent

To make up for the obvious,
they wear glasses with the fogginess -
disposable, erodible, and only half-the-story-full -
I don't understand how they approach the real world
with tinted artificiality
in a clear-coated whole world
greater than glasses' superficiality

But if temporary manifestation
through cool glasses in cracked windows -
cracked you -
is your thing....
go for it.


----------



## DualGnosis

To Just Keep Going

The mirror tells no lies
Sometimes I look away, but my reflection I can't deny...
I ain't no angel
I ain't no devil
Just a restless soul
A past, a present, and maybe a future.

The fog in the distance,
It calls me forward...
It tells me to keep going...
They're ain't no sunshine for the idle.

The morning sun wants to meet me.
The stars say their goodbyes.
And the moon says, "Keep going, it's not over son."

Even the birds are singing,
"To just keep going..."

I guess I will.


----------



## Innogen

Ting, ting, I get out of bed. Not a bell was in sight, it just came from my head.
Twist, twirl, a whimsical tune, as I waltz down the hallway this sweet afternoon.
Bloop, bloop. I feel simply grand, because I am inside of my little dreamland.
Ding, dong, oh, come play along, for the chimes now appear and they're singing a song.

Tick, tock, and there goes the clock. There is its mouth in which I put a sock!
Swoosh, swoosh, in love now restored. Noises outside, they are all but ignored.
Click, click, I am so happy! Now is the time that I'll finally be free.
Bang, bang, goes into my head. Nay to life's burdens, for I am now dead.

(Holy crap, that actually ended up pretty dark.)


----------



## nonnaci

Ice


Towering above the winter wild,
a giant paints the land with holes.
What power, he wields with abandon,
as white mountains turn to bowels.


Darkness creep, white fades to black.
The denizens work to shield their masks.
And morning awakens to glossy sheens.
Once was soft, now glares with mean.


Paint on these lands goaded the ground.
The giant once indifferent was piqued.
A trample turned sight to sound.
High and low was no longer steep.

----------------------
Tragic Spring


A holocaust once forgotten,
now preserved under an icy sheen.
Frozen are life before death,
as onlookers contemplate their fates.
Yet time must pass and destiny resolve.
How tragic comeths spring.


----------



## Chesire Tower

*Finding the Key*_

Dust encircles me,_
_seduced by a fog, toxic like glue._
_I navigate through intricate cobwebs,_
_sticky, sinewy and sweet,_
_dark as a cobra's death grip;_
_it vomits me back into the light._​_​__A purple velvet chest,_
_encrusted with tiny emeralds;_
_glistens like a mirror,_
_A gold lock in a black hole._
_Beads of sweat, rusty hinges,_
_scratch my swollen hands._​_​__Manically, I search;_
_what or why, I still don't know_
_Answers, the end must be close._
_Blinded by a prophetic glare;_
_Slippery, gold and sharp,_
_it cruelly cuts my foot._​_​__Like wounded candy floss;_
_blood hides its pungent shine._
_clumsy fingers, shake with anticipation;_
_painstakingly, I persevere._
_My past, present and future;_
_jarringly opens with a bang!_​_​__A smooth waft of cedar,_
_hides a multitude of regret._
_Silken needle, in a neglected haystack;_
_My life buried inside it's magnetic clutch._
_A picture book keychain, my story;_
_all laid out, like glossy postage stamps._​


----------



## Chesire Tower

*You Will Never Know Me*

You look at me,
And occasionally, you speak to me,
And imagine that you know me,
But you cannot know me.

For in order to accomplish this,
You must be able to observe,
And see the real person,
That is hidden from the world.

But this can never be, you see;
Do not try, for you are not me.
Tears of mine, you cannot cry,
And herein lies the reason why;
You will never know me.


----------



## MyRuinousLife

A land,

Where time is spent, sat a coventry bench,
where the pleas of the other, failed to gather,

A land,

where shortbread crumbles, like bread and wine,
where people stumble, on scathing lines,

A land,

Where damage done silently, lingers in damners future,
all things to those who sow it, and I shall reap equally,

A land,

where fettered emotion is perishable, to the steeple most visible,
and those who clasp the symbol, take a far greater amble,
in A land walked the reprehensible, these are God's children.


----------



## kiwig0ld

took a spiritual journey 
woke up in atlanta 
maybe it was alabama 
or greyhound to houston
what are you proving
i don't even know 
just take another sip 

the answer will come.


----------



## napkineater

Valentine's poem to my mother: 

_Blood is thicker than water
but so is shit, dicks, and Kim Kardashian's ass
What I'm saying is, I love Kim Kardashian's ass
but you're a close second _


----------



## Gossip Goat

Psstttt psssttt 

Hugs

Your hair looked much better before

But I like it now

You're insecure 

Shrugs

Now, I have to say I don't like your red hair!

(its not even red)

---


----------



## Mange

I woke up this morning and I knew I was sick, sweating at the clock my life went tick tick

It's a wip. Lol


----------



## Gorgon

*Again and Again*

Oh Charon
How I've ridden your boat many times
The world of the living is not enough
While the dead reject my admittance
Living in the twilight
Occupying two spaces
Or no space
A vagabond
An orphan
An aimless wanderer
Where do I go?

- My archived writings


----------



## nonnaci

White Tears

White blankets nestle the Earth,
as bleached tears roll off the Sky.
Return to white! Like a canvas before execution.
And let us paint the world anew.


----------



## Siggy

backjack and flapjacks in a whiskey loving town
mosquitos are buzzin and we are singing and hummin
working on my fiddle
everything is smooth and fine


----------



## Maryanne Francis

Question to poets:
If you are using literary devices such as metaphors, personification....etc, do you feel the need to explain what a poem is about, or do you leave it to reader's interpretation?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

*Nostalgia*

Weathered arm outstretched 
He reachers out
His wrinkled hand holds, a desperate grasp, on the joyful age of youth.
The vanity and the irony of his actions, he has no clue.

He wears his rose coloured glasses always; turning merry moments into quixotic memories of euphoria.
Slowly it slips away.
The bitter old man seeks again for a link to yesterday.
So bittersweet.

A lowly drug addict, he searches
looking for his high, his ecstasy
inevitably to fall, each time deeper into the pit of despair
he spirals into an incurable depression, a nagging melancholy 
The fault of his never moving on.

He is stubborn.
He is ignorant. 
He is clueless.
He is lost.

He is nostalgia.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

*The Last Letter*

Once I loved
A soul I hated
For my heart he painted 
The colour of gold

The crows they grew
Walking along the creases
Bordering those ageing, emerald eyes

His thin lips they smiled
Showing the years of laughter
Forming those obvious little lines
However, smothered by his salty stubble

His calloused hands
Clutching mine all those years ago 
In painful silence we witnessed
The landslide as it fell

His coffee stained hair
Cut short and fluffy to touch
Forever only dusted with hints of silver
Which he had always wanted

Pity, how his eyes would quickly darken
And his hair turn to grease
His hands turn to bones
Only held up by the veins

I watched as the man I loved slowly turn to dust
Aching to be cradled in the comforting arms of God
And; It was all my fault

I remember the day he acted
Upon those tempting thoughts of hatred
Staining that old library door

His green eyes shone no more
His thin lips showed no expression
His face was cold and numb
He hung from the ceiling
As he welcomed Death's greedy grip

I crumpled to that cursed floor
Waves of sorrow flooded through the inconsolable bellows
Those salty tears forever stained on my lips

I looked up, to the broken man before me
The man with the laughter lines hidden beneath his bushy beard
I leaned in for one last kiss
A loud sob in every breath
I had never wanted this

I look over past his shoulder
To his well loved mahogany desk
A glance of white, a note I see
In his writing, addressed to me:

*"Once I loved
A soul I hated
For my heart she painted 
The colour of gold"*


----------



## Kaisikudo

*

A Night Swim*


She drifts like her thoughts
While the starkness of night
By an old iceberg rose
Is imparted with light
And I wade through the tide
As it stutters onshore
Like a secret
That’s never been spoken before.

We meet in the water;
She’s cold, but unnerved
And I’m stilled by a kiss
That I never deserved.
She spills even closer.
Our postures align
As she folds to my chest
With the curl of her spine.

In placating silence
We’re floating reclined,
Close at hand, yet remote
Like our wandering minds.
Unaware of the lesson
I soon was to learn,
Her purpose I muse
As towards me she turns.

Then swifter than impulse,
She clutches me tight
And I’m fished from the water
As she takes to flight.
Below us, reflections 
Of trust wearing thin
Ripple out
From the droplets that fall from her skin.

Soaring higher,
I’m lifted beyond the stone clouds
That once served her as armour,
But now gather round
To appraise all the blanketing
Lights as they chime
Out their clairvoyant wisdom
To all space and time.

Swimming through stars,
We begin our decline
Dimming darker their ivory
Which bends through the pines
As she lands by a nest 
On a grave precipice,
Before eastwardly nodding
With cold emphasis.

I step to the threshold
And following her gaze,
There behold a red forest
Set fully ablaze.
A wince for each corpse-fox
Whose failure to flee
Now exposes the culprit
That’s hiding in me.

Waking up to the searing
Destruction I’ve wrought,
I account for the pain
My emotions have bought,
Like the hurt which her eyes
Are averse now to show,
Mercy-green as they whisper:

It’s time to let go.

And I see how her pale heart
Was not meant for me,
But the mountain that carries her
Back to the sea.
So I bury my guilt;
Saddle up and press on,
As the night swims away
From the sweet blush of dawn.


----------



## Kaisikudo

*
Agnew Clinic
*

Your fairness is become.
Sparingly your collarbone rings
With all the assurance of an axiom
And at once, to those
Unsupple hosts of Agnew Clinic
It’s beauty is apparent.
Soothsayer, the faint white hum
Of stillness you wear approaches them tacitly.
In the overhung question of death, it pleases them
To feel your presence on their skin,
Renews a rich, oily chemistry
Whilst their craquelure goes unnoticed.


Brandishing leather root and flashy
Smiles, the Doctor spills a blanket glance of
Please trust me 
Which, though leveled at you,
Is received unforgivably public.
Perceiving this;
Within those few renewed minds, whom cease
Curdling over loved and lost,
A lesson of death in absentia is earned.


But as the suits carry their men
To make a fake living, dying,
The truth remains black.
It bursts like a clenched fist;
First an omitting interjection,
Then locks eyes with God
And forever holds him at a stalemate.


----------



## TuesdaysChild

*No City Lights Stand Between You and God*

I traveled a boondocks journey to tell you. To speak of
blessings of the meek, poor, and humble. Like band-aids
over images that I thought I knew you from. To stave the appetite
of vacation saviors. Hot sand of the Chalbi Desert still clinging
to our boots as souvenirs. Arrived, bowstrings pre-threaded
between heart valves and tear ducts, the nock aligned at mouths
armed with verses.

We- _*We*_ would bear our searching souls spread open to hear.
Making room for grace in the crowded brim of gilded chalices.
Witness borne by soil-stained knees, and some bruises also (knees
felled to the earth isn't as easy as it should be for saints.) Here, stone's
throw from the cradle of Eden, our dust-shod bone caps testified:

_I found upward eyes that gaze directly upon their Creator at
daybreak sharp--

Road-worn legs from miles not even yet walked for water,
and also for thirst--

True love for a smile's wage, true love in passages scrawled
with sticks on beaten paths like ancient pilgrims--

Banquets prepared for the cost of only breath and presence,
no foot of a table that has no feet--

Law written on hearts from long ago, written on hands willing
and weary--

A joyous revel crying out from wide-stretched lips, "Yes! Yes!
I know of whom you speak!"

Sons and daughters, fully.
_
Guided hands fire straight-shot from Swahili longbows tipped in
gospel--prose having previously been required to travel through suits, 
stage lights, and creamy platitudes that soothe sheltered ears (and a 
bowman knows arrows do not weave well), few crosses to bear in sight
save for the ones we rode in on long ago, pleading refuge from breezy
troubles. Using our good fortunes as band-aids over images of who we
are. And you, having no thought of it, a boondocks journey away in
place and intention.

Now planes fly west taking your story and new eyes with them.
Somber bellies full of the bread we broke with you and the almighty 
under Abba's Sistine sky. Take up your lion rod and staff, child, and
minister to my tribe. Do not fear the landscape among the blessed.
There is much scorched desert for soles and souls to trod. Do not
fear man, angel child. Your canvas view is unhindered. For no city
lights stand between you and God.




For Aksa

Edit: being the perfectionist INFP, I am of course irritated that PerC messes up my formatting...


----------



## Mac The Knife

-Selfless, by Me.

Now the time comes,
We partake from the salt-lick.
Another noose we choose,
You alone draw that short-stick.
I drove away the thought,
Of consequence along with deliverance.

Lead me, oh great leader.
Please show me the way, 
Grant me passage to your sacred land.
Show me the light,
Show me the love.
To bad the world's a lie.
The scabs we scratch become our bread.
The words become a waste a breathe.
Lead me, oh great leader.

As our time pasts,
I try forget the blood from our time spent.
Separately we choose this lie,
This lie that we will call, life.
I alone call you out again, 
On considerate and lustful tolerance.

-Hunger, by Me. 

Lead us, oh fucking leader.
Please show us the way,
Grant me the sight to see, the bullshit that you breathe.
Show me the hate,
Bleed for me the truth.
These scars remind us of whats left.
Lead us, you fucking deserter.

It is the basilisk in my grove.
The torn pieces of hope long since past.
The encroaching silence subdued in disgust.
It pours over me.
Where does it begin, and where do I end?
It has become the basilisk of love.
Counting down the hours of my soul.
It slithers within me. 
Breaking free every chain I've cast.
It is coming, it will not stop.
The demons awaken, 
And carve their pound of flesh.
The lies within me overcome.
The darkness feeds me it's me embrace.
Tonight I let in the shadow of my world.
I set free the pain within. 
Gnarling and scratching through my soul.
Clawing away from the light,
So welcome, basilisk of my grove.
Feast to your pleasure and your fill,
While I step back into the shadows.
The dark's embrace consumes me,
And I submit to my fate.
Again, I will become the huger.
That hunger within.

-Hunger, by Me. 

In convincing myself with,
Deliberate injections of horror.
Amongst the war-torn landscape of my mind,
The crows feast on the portrait of beauty.

No, they're not listening.
God is not listening, the silence runs true.
The dust is glistening.
Statues of the former, replaced by the new.

Dissonance is the song they sing.
A battle standard against everything felt.
Amongst the war-torn landscape of my heart,
The rats infest the roots of structure.

No, they're not watching.
There's nothing to see, the slate wiped smooth.
The dew is blotching.
Dust on the branches, feeding this hates' renew.

-The optimist inside, Me.

The lights insist that I,
Show you exactly how I rely.
On the world you've made,
Eluding -to me-, sure
everything is just benign.
My darkness without the light.
It falls against all,
that I can conceive.

I'm not afraid that I'm alone,
I'm simply afraid of being lonely. 
Our families silence sinks in,
-And- The wounds I hold so deeply.
Release me please,
From this damned life we've made.

My thoughts convict me,
Torturing everything that I hold true.
Your words I hold onto,
letting you down is the last -that- I'd need.
Here are the steps,
Oh please just let me show you.
Take the reigns and,
I'll show you.
Exactly how I fucking bleed.

I'm not afraid that I'm alone.
I'm simply afraid of being lonely - That lonely bastard-.
You'r morals peer through,
-As- you loose our love. - So tragically -
Oh goddamn you better - Release me - 
From this fucked world..- That you choose -

Faded, blurry and lost is what we've become.
Do not fear, I might just. - Forgive you -
- I'm - Lost, hated all the while
Still surrounded by the fellow few.- Shunned -
I will be one of the lost. - Abandoned an hated - 
Here are my open arms,
Let us begin anew, jaded.
Flaked in our new found, - Pessimistic aggression - 




*Here are a few of my most recent poetry/lyrics.*


----------



## Kaisikudo

Wrote this poem today. I want to dedicate it to Sophie, whose mother loved her very much.*




Seven Pounds of Pearl*


We were small comforts once, rivalling a god-machine
Invented in the sheets
So peerless in our clemency, and we collapsed
Into the placement of palms
Our mothers chose,
Swallowing her aural affections
In prayer sized mouthfuls.

They published our names to make us official;
Our editors left the dedication pages blank,
And for a few too little
Gasping moments
We were content with being incomplete.

Seven pounds of pearl,
They placed their faith in us, all giant hands
Bracing our definitions
(we were loved) Unparenthetically –
We let the light in through our eyelids
And slept silently, hushed
Like the song of an orphan creator.


----------



## DualGnosis

Conversations with I and me

Imaginary places,
Some say,
Are the gate way drugs to your inner fantasy
But others say,
It's an escape from your current familiarity
Who am I to establish,
Such reality,
Fuck it, to kill a killer,
You need to escape your comfort zone,
You need to be the bigger man,
Fuck it, even if you have to be alone,
Don't look back, you wimpy-ass bitch,
Stand up straight, you ain't strong
But all it takes is a finger to scratch an itch,
Wake up, don't wish, no time for suicide,
Death is easy, it's living that's hard,
Luck of the draw, maybe life's a ride,
Close your eyes and pick the right card,
Maybe you'll get a hot wife,
Maybe you'll have a short life,
Maybe little midgets will stabs you with a knife,
That's right.
Get ridiculous, get meticulous, get lost
You ain't shit, you ain't a maw-fucken boss,
Maybe, maybe, maybe, I'll sip some Baileys
A little bit of Hennessey
Coronas, limes to the face, little bit of Blue Dream
Honorary mentions to the Sour Diesel it seems...
Shit.
I was flirting with white widows underneath the northern lights,
Felt like a train wreck so I took the pineapple express,
Ordered some girl scout cookies and listened to Purple Haze...
Shit.
Mixed chicks, mixed drinks,
Mixed babies, me thinks.
Girl, don't make me fall in love.
Fuck it. Let's go.


----------



## Force Majeure

On a bridge

I would sing the blues
while tears behind my eyes
an existential crisis
in its wake

I don't know what I am feeling
sadness for the world perhaps
my mind is degenerating
my soul is yearning, but I don't know what

I think it will just fade away
like the tides come and go
erode the lies of my ego
and the truth remains to stay

I don't know what to do
my choice and nothing's wrong
Maybe it is over
before it has begun


----------



## Capellia

*AnaMiaRexia*
Purge for perfection, remove all defection
Purity for serenity, release all insanity

Scrutiny for consistence, never any difference
Punishment for crimes, unable to do the time

The voices in my head, telling me I’m dead
The struggles within, my mind in a spin

The stakes are high, I know I might die
I relish the pain, it’s all that remain

Friend or foe, willful woe
A calm, a storm, a time to mourn

A promise, a lie, suspense making me high
Will I gain, will I lose, how will I choose

White and pure, or the darkness endure
Comfortably numb, to evil succumb

The failure and success, such a massive mess
Giving up, giving in, not realizing I’ll never win

I just want to be thin beyond perfection; perfect beyond criticism


----------



## Maiko_Hima

DualGnosis said:


> Conversations with I and me
> Maybe little midgets will stabs you with a knife,
> That's right."


This part cracked me up. I don't know if you meant to be funny and I'm being a jerk for laughing... but I'm still laughing.

I'd say you stabbed me in the back
but I didn't have a back bone
so it went right to my heart
and now it's…
pumping hate,
pumping shame,
pumping guilt,
and pumping pain
through every single vein.


----------



## DualGnosis

Maiko_Hima said:


> This part cracked me up. I don't know if you meant to be funny and I'm being a jerk for laughing... but I'm still laughing.


LOL, it's fine, I tend to write ridiculous things sometimes when I'm bored.


----------



## December Flower

*Fay*

I live in heaven
a heaven cold as hell
I am a dying raven
everyone knows me well
I am the one you fear
the one you nurture
I am the only tear
in the ghetto quarter


----------



## Energumen

Untitled

Lovers chance upon their silky madness
Before it dies with winter sadness
Dancing spirits caress the earth
After death and before their birth
Harkening to the song of freedom
That haunts their merry kingdom

Into that dark storm is terror found
With the thunder that keeps them bound
Smokes that hide their very existence
Enthralling them in the lie of distance
They are here, and forever they stay
In the oversoul's swirling bay

Riders on the winds of yesteryear
Bright flames in the eyes of a seer
Lightly, they string together words
Words that flow like an unruly herd
Never to return to earth's embrace
Never to meet their former disgrace


----------



## Energumen

"Ye Gods"

Imagine, if you will, Jove's humility
As he made the men of stone
And as Ptah brought forth from nihility
The world in a single tone
Still more strove with capability

Odin crafted from Ymir's bonehouse
The sky, the sun, moon and stars
And earth; all creatures, from man to mouse
Jumala made from eggshell scars
From the world's ocean to petty louse


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## justjay

The clock an hour fast,

Rewind to an hour passed,

I miss the way it was before,

Time such a frivolous thing,

Nothing more.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

*A Triptych *

mother love

_my mother beat me
my head across the sink
those tiles i do remember
daren't i to think
she said
daren't i try?
for all she ever wanted
was her daughter doll to die

at night i see her face
i bash it with my might
by day she does me rattle
that child left inside

when i was fourteen
my one true love i meet
but my mother's love
consumed his every feat

she hit me when i did my best
she struck me at my worst
no matter what i ever did
it made my mother mad
as long as i had my mind
she wanted all i had

all she ever wanted
was a daughter doll to play
why couldn't i have been
fashioned out of clay?

then she might be happy
then she might be sad
either way should would
have loved me
which is what i never had._

Fear, verse 2

_i fear my mother
and by night my terror creeps
behind her face
do i find
a vampire who on beauty eats

but what i really fear
lies far behind the whore
for past the devil in my mother
is yet another door

the face that lies beyond
the devil's smirking grin
in it my own reflection
the epitome of sin
for deep with in my heart
i fear a bond that ties
the satan to my mother
and my mother to my guise._

Master

_what disgusts me most
is the lover of my mind
who forces me to hold him
when i am but dry
his handsome face i know
his strong arms do i crave
but his hold holds me
in hypnotic sway
to him i am servant
bidding as i'm told
he forces me to love him
forces me to lie
but forcibly he loves me
and willing i reply
and though i am but forced
i love his forcing hand
which pins me down to
bridle all that i have banned.
this lover has a name
one with shame i write,
Anger is my master
and I his doting wife._


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Two Seater

There he stands, nonchalant as if he doesn't care, yet with piercing eyes that have an intensity beyond that of anyone else. His flavor unlike any other, pure like vanilla and exotic like bubble gum. He's propped against a car, the chariot of the modern day and age. He doesn't give a damn about a or b, rather he cares to string together the alphabet of life, ring out the superficial and leave all the remaining purity unfiltered. 

He opens the door of his chariot steps one foot in, lowers himself down and places his glasses on. This era needs a Steve McQueen, a James Dean. There he sits the embodiment of youth and instinct. 

He turns the Keys and the engine begins to roar. His two seater sports car comes to life. The bright roll bars catch your eye as he pulls up beside you. Leaning across the car he opens the passenger door to let you in. Your heart beats a little faster, you do not know him, but what an inviting sight. 

Will you get in? 

Maybe you will, maybe you wont, that's the interesting thing about a two seater, it's got room for more than one but the connection is between the driver and the car and stops there. One driver, one passenger, do you really wanna be a passenger. 

You do. 

It's a drug. The alternative guitar begins. You're high but need no substance other than passion. 

Clutch eases out, the balance between gas and clutch and off the car pulls. You feel the closeness to the ground as the sporty suspension does its work. Around the first corner you go and infront of you lies a tunnel with an entrance covered in trees, no end in sight.

Eyes closed, ears open, you hear the engine louder and louder. Hands braced, you feel hands caressing your face, up and down your arms, they feel your thighs, hair pulled. Sensory overload from hands that don't even exist, a ghosts touch, a ghosts whisper in your ear, out of control and faster and faster, it's nice to be a passenger. 

Your eyes open and there you sit at the drivers seat of your own two seater. You pull up beside the line of people, lean over and open the door. The stranger hops in beside you, you begin to ease out the clutch and balance the gas to pull away.

Two seater.


----------



## MaggieMay

Kaisikudo said:


> *
> 
> A Night Swim*
> 
> 
> She drifts like her thoughts
> While the starkness of night
> By an old iceberg rose
> Is imparted with light
> And I wade through the tide
> As it stutters onshore
> Like a secret
> That’s never been spoken before.
> 
> We meet in the water;
> She’s cold, but unnerved
> And I’m stilled by a kiss
> That I never deserved.
> She spills even closer.
> Our postures align
> As she folds to my chest
> With the curl of her spine.
> 
> In placating silence
> We’re floating reclined,
> Close at hand, yet remote
> Like our wandering minds.
> Unaware of the lesson
> I soon was to learn,
> Her purpose I muse
> As towards me she turns.
> 
> Then swifter than impulse,
> She clutches me tight
> And I’m fished from the water
> As she takes to flight.
> Below us, reflections
> Of trust wearing thin
> Ripple out
> From the droplets that fall from her skin.
> 
> Soaring higher,
> I’m lifted beyond the stone clouds
> That once served her as armour,
> But now gather round
> To appraise all the blanketing
> Lights as they chime
> Out their clairvoyant wisdom
> To all space and time.
> 
> Swimming through stars,
> We begin our decline
> Dimming darker their ivory
> Which bends through the pines
> As she lands by a nest
> On a grave precipice,
> Before eastwardly nodding
> With cold emphasis.
> 
> I step to the threshold
> And following her gaze,
> There behold a red forest
> Set fully ablaze.
> A wince for each corpse-fox
> Whose failure to flee
> Now exposes the culprit
> That’s hiding in me.
> 
> Waking up to the searing
> Destruction I’ve wrought,
> I account for the pain
> My emotions have bought,
> Like the hurt which her eyes
> Are averse now to show,
> Mercy-green as they whisper:
> 
> It’s time to let go.
> 
> And I see how her pale heart
> Was not meant for me,
> But the mountain that carries her
> Back to the sea.
> So I bury my guilt;
> Saddle up and press on,
> As the night swims away
> From the sweet blush of dawn.


This is truly beautiful. What a gift. 
I would love this framed and to see it in a book of poetry one day. 
It's articulate and very elegantly described, job well done.


----------



## vivienn3

so beautiful guys.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Ode to @selena87

I see you there,
Thanking me,
With your sweet serenity.

How was it you came to find,
Each post of mine, 
I left behind?

A list of gratitude, long and arduous,
For every click, so virtuous,
And here I am, amorous,
Of my admirer, so marvelous!

And so, for every validation you bestow,
A nod and a wink to you I throw.
Thank you, thank you, Selena87,
Your thanks to me are better than heaven. :kitteh:


----------



## selena87

Word Dispenser said:


> Ode to @selena87
> 
> I see you there,
> Thanking me,
> With your sweet serenity.
> 
> How was it you came to find,
> Each post of mine,
> I left behind?
> 
> A list of gratitude, long and arduous,
> For every click, so virtuous,
> And here I am, amorous,
> Of my admirer, so marvelous!
> 
> And so, for every validation you bestow,
> A nod and a wink to you I throw.
> Thank you, thank you, Selena87,
> Your thanks to me are better than heaven. :kitteh:


Your admirer is touched beyond words :crying::crying::crying: Can barely type right now.


----------



## Tucken

What is worse, wild men or tame?


----------



## Energumen

"Not To Die"
The thought of death snakes into my mind
Thoughts of leaving this world behind
Should I for eternity stay quiet
While my blood and dreams spill with a riot?

Death holds her throne for greatest fear
Yet for me, it remains clear
That it is just a candle away
When the tree will fail to keep its sway

But I couldn't, wouldn't leave this world alone
Not while I still have my kith and kin, a home
Though I could not brave the storm on my own
The waves of reassurance still yet comb

Now I know what must be done
Free the noose, throw down the gun
Troubles come and troubles go
But I'll stay strong, even so


----------



## Popinjay

I Stand Alone

I hate my job
I suck at it

I have no friends
I am single

I am lonely
I am alone

I am ugly
I am truly ugly

I have no dreams
I have no wishes

I am self-centered
I am self-absorbed

I am unintelligent
I am stupid

I am useless
I am worthless

I hurt myself
I like it

I do not stand out from the crowd
I stand apart from the crowd

I stand alone


----------



## Popinjay

Crimson Ribbons

Shining bright in the moonlight
Tonight all is made right
Neither here nor there
But always everywhere

The icy chill
The breath of winter's night
A backdrop for a warrior's delight

Empty and cold
Full and warm
Dead and still
Hopeful, elated

Crimson ribbons stream down
Down, down to the ground
Crimson ribbons stream down
Neverending, ever-flowing
Down, down to the ground


----------



## Laguna

_each line around your eyes
signifies
wisdom, distance walked
joys, sorrows endured
pains that stole your slumber in the night
heartache
I would tenderly kiss
each and every line
healing you 
with my love
I cannot be
the reason for 
your pain
I only wanted to be
your soft place
to land
let my love
envelope you
tenderly
nurture you
incessantly
cradle your fears
dry your tears
forever more
_


----------



## SevSevens

Energumen said:


> "Not To Die"
> The thought of death snakes into my mind
> Thoughts of leaving this world behind
> Should I for eternity stay quiet
> While my blood and dreams spill with a riot?
> 
> Death holds her throne for greatest fear
> Yet for me, it remains clear
> That it is just a candle away
> When the tree will fail to keep its sway
> 
> But I couldn't, wouldn't leave this world alone
> Not while I still have my kith and kin, a home
> Though I could not brave the storm on my own
> The waves of reassurance still yet comb
> 
> Now I know what must be done
> Free the noose, throw down the gun
> Troubles come and troubles go
> But I'll stay strong, even so


Awesome. Perfect timing.


----------



## SevSevens

Energumen said:


> "Not To Die"
> The thought of death snakes into my mind
> Thoughts of leaving this world behind
> Should I for eternity stay quiet
> While my blood and dreams spill with a riot?
> 
> Death holds her throne for greatest fear
> Yet for me, it remains clear
> That it is just a candle away
> When the tree will fail to keep its sway
> 
> But I couldn't, wouldn't leave this world alone
> Not while I still have my kith and kin, a home
> Though I could not brave the storm on my own
> The waves of reassurance still yet comb
> 
> Now I know what must be done
> Free the noose, throw down the gun
> Troubles come and troubles go
> But I'll stay strong, even so





sweetraglansweater said:


> *A Triptych *
> 
> mother love
> 
> _my mother beat me
> my head across the sink
> those tiles i do remember
> daren't i to think
> she said
> daren't i try?
> for all she ever wanted
> was her daughter doll to die
> 
> at night i see her face
> i bash it with my might
> by day she does me rattle
> that child left inside
> 
> when i was fourteen
> my one true love i meet
> but my mother's love
> consumed his every feat
> 
> she hit me when i did my best
> she struck me at my worst
> no matter what i ever did
> it made my mother mad
> as long as i had my mind
> she wanted all i had
> 
> all she ever wanted
> was a daughter doll to play
> why couldn't i have been
> fashioned out of clay?
> 
> then she might be happy
> then she might be sad
> either way should would
> have loved me
> which is what i never had._
> 
> Fear, verse 2
> 
> _i fear my mother
> and by night my terror creeps
> behind her face
> do i find
> a vampire who on beauty eats
> 
> but what i really fear
> lies far behind the whore
> for past the devil in my mother
> is yet another door
> 
> the face that lies beyond
> the devil's smirking grin
> in it my own reflection
> the epitome of sin
> for deep with in my heart
> i fear a bond that ties
> the satan to my mother
> and my mother to my guise._
> 
> Master
> 
> _what disgusts me most
> is the lover of my mind
> who forces me to hold him
> when i am but dry
> his handsome face i know
> his strong arms do i crave
> but his hold holds me
> in hypnotic sway
> to him i am servant
> bidding as i'm told
> he forces me to love him
> forces me to lie
> but forcibly he loves me
> and willing i reply
> and though i am but forced
> i love his forcing hand
> which pins me down to
> bridle all that i have banned.
> this lover has a name
> one with shame i write,
> Anger is my master
> and I his doting wife._


I liked this a lot. The lover at the end was a surprise but a revelation.


----------



## SevSevens

How often they said I was born of the darkness

"That evil wicked child will not rest and cannot be satisfied"

The devil is in him.

I sleep now
And go into the deep, deep
The dark, dark, dark, deep
And I will dream in black and gray

I do not wish to sleep
But I must go into the darkness
Dive into the deep 
And drown in all my sorrows

It will go on this way
Sitting in the belly of a whale 
For eternity

If I had courage I shan't dash my head upon the rocks, oh where is Cain
To do it for me

For if I am Able
Then I wish not to go into the deep.

But I will.
For
I
Must
Sleep.


----------



## SevSevens

Gotta go to work
And get the butt hurt

Gotta sweat and make that money
or else I'll be on the street 
Without any honey.


----------



## Energumen

"One For The Living" (my first partoum)

Do not yield to that dark cloud
Do not fade without a sound
Winnow the wisps of that shroud
Fly above the lonely ground

Don't despair when death comes 'round
Burn with brightness in the dark
Seek out where does life abound
To doom, do not heed nor hark

Don't give way to Nature's mark
In many ways, you are free
You are not here on a lark
And all is as meant to be

Wade through the lakes, cleanse in seas
Let the great rain make you cool
Forgive yourself of pleas
Knowledge of this has a fool

Deck yourself with arms and jewels
Do not yield to that dark cloud
Will and wit, the strongest tools
Winnow the wisps of that shroud


----------



## Mr.Beetleson

oops


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Lets speed the clock up and pass some time,
June 17th, 1999
That's my first time being arrested
I know I did the crime, but I ain't going to confess to this shit
I learned that from the G's
A G is an overseer, the overseer sees
More than you do cause he is experienced
And besides I'm just a juvenile delinquent
So I was gone, and I'm on my way home
My momma's coming to scoop me up, in a Fleetwood Brougham
She puts a jacket on my back and hands me a comb
We stop at Frosty Freeze for a couple snowcones
She telling me that I didn't need to do what I done
She said: "playing football should be your only fun, son"
I'm like "alright", so we enter the house
I mobbed through the door, and pops fired to the mouth
I couldn't do nothing but cry like a biatch
I looked at my momma and said: "damn, why you snitch?"
They put me on punishment, but that didn't work
Now wearing khakis, Wallabees, and a T-shirt
And throwing up the neighbourhood gang signs
I do my first robbery and now I gotta do time


----------



## Lion daughter

THERE IS RAIN ON THE MOON


The land up high
will always be
just land and sky
no water or sea

that’s why it was so unexpected 
and never ever planned 
was so ignored and neglected 
there’s rain on that land

For them the moon will always
Be barren, dull and dry
But she does have her sad days
And is allowed to cry 

Up there one can feel lonely
A sky with no one to share
When you’re the one and only 
And no one bothers to care 

So is it such a crime
When she lets her tears fall down
And weeps from time to time
Why should she hide her frown?

The water feeds the land
And lets the moon shine bright
She never looks more beautiful
Than on such a night

So try to understand
When night comes and at noon
She needs a helping hand
When there’s rain on the moon 


(To my friend when she is afraid to cry)


----------



## Kaisikudo

*Svengali*


When I think of the time you spent married to the knife,
I laugh uncomfortably.
When I re-watch the wedding day footage in my head
I mourn the part where your husband divides you into neat little sections
And wonder why you hold onto him so tightly.
Your guests help themselves to seconds.
Fostering, you surrender pieces of yourself
To pillow talk, and late night drives;
You say “Thank you for coming. I love you” and mean it,
Knowing none of these people were born alone
But somehow that’s never assured intimacy in anyone.

The reception is tense and beautiful.
A handful of teenage men divorcing their integrities,
Women becoming littler women than they intend,
Beginning at the shoulders when they edit themselves
Into shapes I’m less likely to notice.
You dance with the knife to songs that remind you of other lovers
And swaying, learn how to forget about the bloodstains on your dress.

- -

I dreamt I was jilted at the altar.
When I asked my bride why, she said
“You like air conditioning, but I’m just not a fan”
And my laughter almost broke the ring still scarfed around my neck.
I decided to become the best man instead.
Not the best man, maybe.
But the best man I could be.
A good man,
Good enough
Maybe

Because darling, I will you and only
In the castling of confidences between my sleeves,
The holdly non-Rom-Com aplomb
That tries way too hard to make my anxieties seem interesting.
You can still call my arms Harry and Sally if you want to.
But I’d like to think they were more like Four Weddings And A Funeral
If the weddings were our hands
And the funeral was for everything else.


----------



## starvingautist

[removed by request, special exception due to publishing]


----------



## piano

mother brushes a tear off my cheek
and she warns me: "you're cursed!"
how so? i don't know...

every piece of my sanity, shattered,
and piece-by-piece it is immersed...

in a pool of unkempt frustration with my mother's accusation
while i dismantle and reassemble, with the utmost patience,
the pieces of my past, from point a to z, i seek out verification
for her wily accusation. oh! under my skin, tears on my chin.
my surroundings crumble before me. my head starts to spin.
now puzzled and broken, i stand trial for unknown-to-me sins.

mother soothes me with reassurances of her empty affections
and with a knife behind her back, she forgives my defections.
a single tear drops down my cheek, as i cock back my revolver...
blow a bullet in her head for disrupting me, and then i send her
to the depths of the underground. 6 feet. rest in peace, repose.
"mother, you nefarious cunt, don't you EVER criticize my woes!"


see, my poetry just looks like i'm too liberal with my spacebar while i write prose and it is very angry.


----------



## Rafiki

In a home, looking out at the honeybees:
The passage of time.
Pleasant sky. Soothing overtones.
I do not get the plain outdoors, these days.

At the sill by the garden:
I haven’t watered the plants,
and a squirrel goes hungry.
There’s a brief speech from the sun.
We do not talk much, she and I, these days.


An old lady took me in and fed me breakfast.
She baked a loaf of bread and supplied it generously with butter.
She spoke to me with a strong and ancient accent,
preferring the vernacular of the kings.


She said, “The tricks of the tongue foretell no bearing.
My two sons, should they hear this, one would shy, the other indulge.
In books the latter spent his days, and mastered comprehension of his ways,
but kept in the sheathe that wise honed blade, which there for all his life it stayed.
His brother, took no joy in letters, and found that knowledge only tightened fetters.
Took to the world as the great go-getters, and walked a path we all knew better.
If you should take the time to speak, young man, make sure your words are worth their utterance.
Commit, or say no wasteful sufferance.


----------



## Angina Jolie

5 minute poetry

00:00
Top of my class
I listen to jazz
to sooth my horny and drunken hands
like a crowd of ants
we follow each others shadow
because light burns my eyes
he looses who never tries

i paint nudes with acid
I still miss my daddy
and mrs. paddy
is screaming
every evening
reminding me of my own mortality
you've lost your hostility
with your words cutting into my skin

but on the cloudy days
my mood sways
towards the ocean where i could cry out deadly potions
unnoticed pain
is no ones gain
just a symbol of eternal meaninglessness
but at least we try our best
to forget that a beginning with it brings the end
splendid lights still burn my eyes
so in....
05:00


----------



## Angina Jolie

5 minute poetry

0:00
Paint my eyes closed with beautiful illusions
No? then I'll grab your brushes and stab my eye until I reach hallucinations
I scream for a kiss and a touch and then run
for a step closer and I will dissolve in a million rays of darkness

your curiosity killed the cat
It stepped on it's tale then loving the screams it stepped on it's little red head
But joke's on you

In other words I dissolved into a million rays of transparency long ago
and you held a celebration masked with a funeral where everyone was wearing white
sleep walk darling, sleep walk right into my ghost, sleep walk right through my attempt to stay as a lingering vision
then sleep walk off the cliff and have your deranged body crumble into peaces
be raped by the slaps of the ocean, and drown in that post traumatic stress....
5:00


----------



## Laguna

no. I'm drained  I gotta retire.
lose my number. I'll lose yours.
I'll lose yours.


----------



## Rafiki

Settle down, my friend, it'll all make sense.
The curtain's down, the actors left, 
the next show's ripe to commence.

But the lights came on, they closed the theater.
We wandered home, we braved the wind,
you and I were fine with either.


----------



## piano

*bullshit*

what is poetry
but a sophisticated veneer
slicked over ordinary thoughts?
simple truths expressed pretentiously
through similes and metaphors
a coward's way out of honest articulation
with the defense of ambiguity


----------



## Gossip Goat

Why do I do this to myself


----------



## Shade

Even the hopeless will run,
stumble, trip and then crawl
Oh, how brave is the flower
that blooms in the fall?


----------



## Rest

-shrug-



coy dawn,

fickle woman--

burn to the beds of evening stars.​


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Poetry: how to use grammar improper while still being praised by academics.


----------



## Rafiki

Dustanddawnzone said:


> Poetry: how to use grammar improper while still being praised by academics.


improper..
is that a post-positive adjective, or is your grammar off, or is that poetry?


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

The post-positive adjective was meant to relate to how poetry may mix grammatical elements. Also, if you consider the sentence poetry, I will accept it as poetry.


----------



## QueCueYew

felling. what?
enunciating puncuations.
felt it. strained it.
contortioning illusionist,
mesmer of mute,
O'er hang Omnissent weaver of the loom.
shone splended. babbling prayer
knotted in thread. Bellow
a gratious eye.


----------



## DualGnosis

Dear Wanderer, 

My dear wanderer,
Tell the world of your journey,
Tell the world of your stories,
Your anguish, your life,
A vagabond in the night,
Do you wear a knife?
Do you thrive in strife?
Are you really alive?
Are you really so right?

Wanderer, Wanderer,
Where do you wander?
Do you go over yonder?
I wonder where you wander,
Like tonight and all the others
I watch the stars and then another.
Hoping you'll return to me, 

Your Lover.


----------



## JaketheDog

*Me in an empty flat*

It's now entirely my own poetry. But I changed some words and now it's got new meaning, it's deeper.

"Me in an empty flat" (org. Wisława Szymborska - "Cat in an empty flat")


Leaving alone – you can’t do this to me.
What I would do 
In an empty flat.
Look at the walls. 
Rub against the furniture.
Supposedly nothing has changed here,
and yet it’s converted.
Supposedly not displaced,
and yet it’s moved away. 
And in the evening the chat room is not lit.

You can hear footsteps on the stairs,
but not those. 
The hand that holds your shoulder
is not the one that once did. 


Something does not begin here 
at its usual time. 
Something does not happen here
how it should. 
Someone was here, continuously,
and then suddenly disappeared
persistently not coming back. 

Every message was looked.
Shelves were run through. 
It was also checked in park and bus.
And even breaking the ban
and text her on her birthday. 
What else could be done. 
Just sleep and wait. 


Let her return, 
let her show up. 
Then she will find,
that she can’t do this to me. 
I will be going in my way,
as if did not want to, 
very slowly, 
on paws being resentful. 
Without any hugs and tears at the beginning.


----------



## makeup

I took jealousy to a whole other level
It became the Cain who hated Abel
All because my sacrifices were too low
The rejection was too much of a blow
Now I'm wandering through these woods
Realizing I banished myself for good
I marked myself so I won't die
And I won't stain my face when I cry
These tears are long gone, missing
Passing by the snakes who were hissing
I realize this is yet not my end
And there is no use to pretend
I can't redeem myself any day
Because the price I have paid
I learned my lesson through isolation
Now I seek to avoid more self-damnation


----------



## Penny

humanity

a cesspit of judgement of one another,
weapons to kill,
fragile life,
kill us all.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

First group: We speak for the trees
For he trees have no voice

Second group:We speak for the animals
For they cannot communicate with us

Third group: We speak for the corporations
For they are the people without voice

Fourth group: We speak for the poor
For they need help to have their voice heard

Fifth-group: We speak for the oppressed
For, well, that's self-evident 

Lone person: I speak for the devil
For he needs an advocate


----------



## Meliodas

I want a woman who can make me smile
Who knows my wiles but blossoms like a sweet child
You've got a mind the devil would surely envy
But you've a heart that makes the heavens feel heavy
You've got a ticket to my drama tonight
And once we're together, you will be burning bright! 
Ohhh yeah baby!
Yeah!!!!

XD


----------



## Mick Travis

Here are my latest lyrics. They're written for everyone, myself included.

Why can't you be honest with me?
Is there something you don't want me to see?
Do you think it's the reaper rapping?
Don't worry it's only me

I won't kill you for what you've done
I'll try to catch you if you're on the run
in my arms
in a hug


----------



## goldthysanura

Don’t curse it:
This little being that comes and goes
Through the flap in the front door

It is trying to be affirmed
That it can wander during the night
To wherever the voice is singing from

If it makes a mistake
During its meanderings
Hisses at a little boy or
Fails to catch a rat and falls off the fence
Look in its eyes through the window
And give it more water to drink

All to easy to scare it away with a broom
Cause it to yowl in fright
Jump out of its skin
Into some other life

But be gentle because
At the end of the day of signing agreements and navigating waterfalls
Of crowd flow
When you’re sitting in the smoke of your home and you’re otherwise alone
What else do you have to keep you warm
But it


----------



## LittleDreamer

I can feel your hug
Long after it's gone.
Your strong arms gently around me
Long after they're gone. 
I still miss your presence
Long after you're gone
I'll remember how sweet loving you felt
Long after I'm gone.


----------



## DualGnosis

A Trance:
An oasis beyond the distance,
Of harmonious and silver strings,
Of clear water as children sing,
"Bright sun, a life giving trance"
Innocence and smiles among the windows,
Sounds of coin and laughter,
For there is a local master,
And he knows where the wind blows,
And he welcomes weary wanderers,
So tonight rest young traveler,
We have so much to unravel,
But for now a toast to a good night
And more ever after...



_Inspired by this song:_

* *


----------



## goldthysanura

Eyes filled with the whole light spectrum,
Before and even now purpling and blueing his skin,
In this moment feeling only one feeling 

I wouldn’t doubt him if now he said he saw light, or dark, or colors I can’t imagine
He fades in and out of talking, brings me back to the first day of my life
I can’t go inside him to be a warrior, I can only touch him, I can live with him 
He says fear is lonely
And that he doesn’t want to scare me with talk of reality

I am terrified of losing love
so I will throw away my sleep at his feet
And he will be like a supernova as I suffer the guilt of my living soul
Take my life in his mouth
I will throw away my clothes and be here
With him forever in cathedral, in moonlight,
In sunlight, in wash cycles.

I learn from him what I missed in words:
Family’s not formality
And my heart’s not my own.
I lie here in ruins observing shadowed birds fly across this roofless sky
Although I would go with him, if he asked.

How will I remember him when I’m on my own without exploding into space?

He turns me toward eternity


----------



## LittleDreamer

Sometimes I wonder
Where you are and when I'll see you again.
Then I realize how much I can be like a mother hen.
So you feel smothered.
And I'm sorry you can't be bothered.
But there are so few people I care about
Like I care about you.
So how about we make up?
Be friends again,
Be lovers
Then maybe you'll see that all this time
I've been hiding behind the covers
Of truth.


----------



## malphigus

For my high school friends that have stayed with me for these 3 years and hopefully will continue to be,
because I'm going away to another country in a month.

Darlings

Time has swept me off my feet
Then dropped me from cloud nine
The once strong and invincible
Now cowering and helpless

The past is no more
The present a burden
The future uncertain
Yet I could not hope better

The hands of time
Are never on my side
The stars cross and fade
Yet rain falls and the sun shines

Health will deteriorate
Man will change
But love stays
And hope remains

I am beat and broken
But I will fight
For my darlings are with me
And I am victorious.


----------



## goldthysanura

Before I knew how sad you are
Before my hair fell out of my scalp
Before I saw the cracks in the world’s shining skin
Before my mind gained too much reason

I was erratically wilding
Like a machete thrust into a dark thicket
I was collapsing on the floor when I need to scream
I was sobbing all night when I needed to grieve

I look down at my toes
They have always been my toes
Have seen me through a million footsteps
Burying them in the wet sand by the ocean
Sinking their nails into the wet grass
Unsung, but loved through sensation,
Giving and receiving attention
All through the past and the present
They are, even now, my toes

Before I walked in predictable paths
I walked all day from downtown through every neighborhood along the way
Watching the skyline recede
Gradually.
I walked with no socks or shoes on,
Trying to will the soles of my feet into callouses
Before the world pounded my youth away,
I pounded the world beneath my legs.

Each day hairs drifted down to my pillow while I slept.
During the day, a wry smile lifted its corners,
Disrupting unsuspecting follicles, which, startled,
Gave up their slender passengers,
And nobody noticed, least of all me, 
Until the day I knew I would die one day

Now I know how sad you are.
And I wonder how to reclaim the first conversations we had,
That joy, the loss of time, 
The way the sunrise crept up on us and we didn’t care it arrived after we talked all through the night
I do not want to know what time it is. I do not want to care what time it is.
These numbers, they have stolen my round sides, and replaced them with grids and pedestals.

Before I knew that magic is real
Before I knew that no one knows how the world works
Before I looked like the man I am not
Before I became so grateful for being alone

I knew you to be
Like a heart carved from soapstone
Like a plum reflecting the sun beneath its coating of white dust
Like a dancer whose every move 
I capture in my mind forever


----------



## Millie

Bodies look forward, bodies look back 
Bodies expand and bodies contract 
Bodies at rest remain at rest 
Some bodies are up for the test 
Bodies stand and bodies sit 
Bodies run and bodies quit 
Other bodies go great distances 
Bodies have visible differences 

Some are short and some are tall 
Some are open and some have walls 
Bodies gurgle gargle and glug 
Bodies release and bodies tug 
Bodies have promises to keep 
Bodies dream and they lose sleep 
Bodies lie awake at night 
Bodies hold each other tight 

Bodies gather in sacred places 
And tie smaller bodies’ shoelaces 
Bodies writhe and bodies dance 
Bodies sometimes pyromance 
Bodies move with perfect grace 
Through multidimensional space 
Other bodies break apart 
Until nothing remains but the heart 

Bodies are made of different stuff 
Some bodies do not have enough 
So whether solid, liquid, or gas 
Bodies do not often last 
Bodies come and bodies go 
Bodies sometimes think they know 
What another body is 
But bodies in the end are alone 

Some bodies are led to believe 
That they are merely at the mercy 
Of a body called the mind 
That hides somewhere behind the eyes 
The bodies do as the mind seeks 
But the mind is trapped within and weak 
Back and forth the two will duel 
Within mutual slavery 

Bodies flex and bodies twitch 
Bodies need to scratch an itch 
Bodies like to come together 
Bodies think it’ll last forever 
Bodies powder up their nose 
And hide their scars beneath their clothes 
Bodies bleed and bodies weep 
Bodies die in their sleep 

Bodies foaming at the mouth 
Bodies sometimes scream and shout 
Bodies are not always lovers 
Bodies want to hurt each other 
Bodies clutching pistol grips 
Pitchforks and cat-o’-nine-tail whips 
Bodies will burn effigies 
And bring other bodies to their knees

Bodies will lash out against 
The growing all-consuming night 
And the terrifying threats 
It brings that linger out of sight 
Bodies clasp their hands together 
And pray deliverance from their plight 
Other bodies wrapped in leather 
Are just looking for a fight 

Bodies lie in bed and wonder 
Why not just keep lying in bed 
Bodies walk six feet above 
And wonder when they’ll join the dead 
Bodies hunch and bodies lean 
In front of lit computer screens 
Hoping other bodies somewhere 
Are doing the exact same thing 

Bodies sitting lotus style 
Forget they are bodies for a while 
But the mind is strong enough 
To screw it up by remembering stuff 
Like how mind and body disagree 
On the way the body should really be 
Bodies can endure some wounds 
No other bodies were meant to see 

Bodies get sold in the street 
Bodies disappear for weeks 
Bodies lie in shallow graves 
Other bodies don’t have much to say 
Some bodies don’t care any way 
About the oncoming decay 
Or why this little body clinging to their feet 
Needs its tears wiped away 

Mom’s body needs her big girl bottle 
More than baby does today 
Daddy’s body went away 
From how many moms no one can say 
And here am I inhabiting 
A body that should not be mine 
Breathing shoplifted cig smoke into 
The lungs that I treat oh so kind 

Waiting for the only god 
My body can admire 
A body in its own right 
With no mind and no desire 
To rise up high into the sky 
And drive the dark and cold away 
And warm this body with the feeling 
That being a body can be ok







-----------





to be some disgusting creature
halfway between, double feature
cigarettes between my cracking teeth
eyelined undefined captured in a tomb of stereo

Womb spring chick who'd pay the ticking time bomb to decide when to explode

Done a belladonna teardrop tearaway
No one can decide the flight to stay on or way to do
Have it when you want to be what you used to
Look to your arms and see what they do

Affinity machine laughs like a singled-out creature's last unsuspecting leaves

The tree sheds us all castaways
We laugh the laugh of children watching cartoons we chose
Reality is TV is the podium we play
Sodium spills, need my imodium fill

Wood tapped finger desk driving me round the half-life rings I cba to count

Delighted and dilapidated I watch sated pill by pill
Some disgusting creature flicking flies mid-memory we erode
Unable to split the difference between
the unsuspected memories we grieve
And the doubtful leeching we could never leave exposed

It's 2am and I've had a dream. Cigarettes over teeth over gum over me.
One flick's enough to decide where you lie.
Sound on two sides.
Run/Hide.
Tru/Lie.
Liv/Die.
Gal/Guy.
Cuz/Why.
U/I.

Disgusting creature, silence is easy/Intermittent preachers intermission, but then,







----------------------------------------------------





the toenails i've left uncut are blades
And your chest is warm
the hair on my legs prickle us unshaved
And your chest is warm
my spine feels wrong and i can't lie still
And your chest is warm
you find the right angle for my neck to relax
And I am reborn.

my eyes deceive me, astigmatized
And your arms are warm
the night is long and the shadows haunt
And your arms are warm
my thoughts are wrong and my regrets prod
And your arms are warm
i focus on your contours
And my fears are shorn.

I listen for your heartbeat in hopes we match
And I feel warm
I cling arm to arm and leg to leg
And I feel warm
Bad thoughts encroach and threats approach
But I feel warm
Sporadic twitch, a nightmare's itch
Let me make you warm.





--------------------------------






Please let me export my outrage






---------------------------








C'mon man wake the fuck up
And say something
I have nothing to tell you
That you haven't heard before.

I just need to hear you say
Some form of nothing that
No one will ever hear
I just want to die listening


----------



## Chesire Tower

The darkness bleeds through my window,
obscuring the light.
it's stark opaqueness, 
strangely comforting;
it continues,
to envelop me,
cradling me in its plush velvet glove;
softly lulling me back to sleep.


----------



## FueledByEvil

I do not know why I am here. 
I know nothing of poetry.
I dont know grammar and I definitely cant spell.

I just get these wacky things pop into my head and 
I am unsure how to even express them. It seems nonsensical 
when I write them down. 

Is what I wrote below even constitute anything other than gibberish?
As an NT I have a hard time with this. Should I format it a certain way>?

I would really appreciate some help on this front. Forgive my newb-ness. 




I am born this day. Muck of cloud, Spitting ash.
All hail entry into eternity of rotting flesh peeling
back layers of sanity, quantum precision of destruction
internally driven with blinders on I will find a wayward
spirit dripping of consensual content in a breath of 
of soul stealing clarity I will rise embattled with 
lustful grievances existing to push forward unbiased
destruction wrought solely for internal destruction of
spirit, soul heart lung. Mental clarity clouds absolute
judgment, crushed under foot, seething for release
grasping for meaning, prying open sternum cracking
of ribs, stretching of skin eradication of tissue.
Laid bare, black, crippled, crushed. Breathe out. 
Force pushing breath is lost. Mind will relish, body
drips rot.

Edit=My thoughts on my smoking habit.


----------



## LittleDreamer

Dear motivation,
Where hast thou gone?
You art like a light switch
Flicking off from on
:frustrating::angry::sad:

Lol I don't even know what that was...


----------



## Cherry

*ALL I WANT*

All I want is for you to say
that you would like to spend your day
Beside a simple girl like me
(Not so simple actually…)

Life would be boring, wouldn’t it though?
Unless you try you wouldn’t know
that complication is just one reality
upon the spectrum of duality

Up and down is how life goes
BUT YOU DON’T NEED NONE OF THEM HOES
That is why I propose to you
The possibility of something true

All I’m asking is for you to see
what amazing companions we could be
Imagine a friend who is also your lover
We’d only ever need each other

In this world that can be so cruel
You’d really have to be a fool
To turn a blind eye to something real
Please don’t pretend you cannot feel

You care for me, I care for you
To deny it is to be a poo
So hear me out, at least this time
Until you do I won’t end this rhyme

I’ve seen you blossom, you’ve seen me bloom
The best part is there is still room
To continue growing, no longer separate
Listen, really, I’m not desperate

You’re oh so smart, I’m oh so witty
To never have met would be a pity
Fortunately that is not the case
So let us finally end this chase

I have even overlooked the fact
That your chest hair does not attract
Don’t you see? I could easily forgive
such petty things so that we could live

A harmonious life of music and laughter
Me dissing lentils and you mocking pasta
So please, my “buddy,” don’t have fears
I do not want to shed more tears

All I want is to be together
My heart shatters at the thought of never
All I want…is to love your soul
Until the day we both grow old

----
 - Copyrighted, by me.


----------



## Cherry

LittleDreamer said:


> Dear motivation,
> Where hast thou gone?
> You art like a light switch
> Flicking off from on
> :frustrating::angry::sad:
> 
> Lol I don't even know what that was...


:laughing: I like this it's so cute haha


----------



## LittleDreamer

Golden Candle said:


> :laughing: I like this it's so cute haha


Aww thanks lol I like the way yours sounds. The words all fit together!


----------



## Cherry

LittleDreamer said:


> Aww thanks lol I like the way yours sounds. The words all fit together!


hehe you're welcome, and thank you also!!!


----------



## Purrfessor

Your pleas of love 
My body sleeps
Like a cradle 
It helps me weep
For what is gone 
That cannot be 
Your love is just 
A thing of past 
To set in stone 
A mother's last 
breath to be 

So you see now 
I'm dying 
I'm trying to breathe 
Hanging on my cross 
They don't believe 
Your cries destroy 
The one you love 
A mother's tear
Haunting 
Why do you cry 
Why must I die 

I could go in a blaze 
In any place 
All day I dream 
of the day 
of the moment 
That my death will bring 
Tears to your faces 
And disgrace to your names 
Resolution to our children 
So they can play 
And your body won't ache 
For a place to stay 

But if I die 
and let you grieve 
What kind of son
would I be 
I will live and I will fly 
So you can go 
into the night 
In peace that I 
Did what's right 

A lion roars 
for his peace 
King of the jungle
Weaver of sleep 
But sees your empty 
Smiles... he hates 
The darkness in him 
Because you're ok
And he's asleep 

To be a son is of his past 
For it can't actually last 
He turns into man 
To find his prey
He hunts while you lay
He fucks while you pray 
He hates while you love 
He finds a woman 
Who's not like you 
One not so simple 
One finding the new 
Above the family tree 
Life is changing 
At rapid speeds 
There is no time to sleep 
There is no room to weep 
I chase the moment 
Away from you


----------



## DualGnosis

Entry #72517


The smell of incense and candles,
Peaceful thoughts but not enough for me to handle,
And I simply ask for a sample,
But the bliss is like a miss that provides pleasure so ample,
Kings un-robe and un-mantle,
Where he lies in vulnerability in shorts and sandals...

It's nothing but home,
But when I'm not here, I roam alone,
Still I'm usually in the zone,
I fight for myself, while lesser men groan,
Sure I'm not fully grown,
But an apprentice surpasses before he's known,
I make no apologies,
I simply aspire to have my fire burn like mythology,
Written like anthology,
But I ask no sane man or even children to follow me,
Curses come with biology,
And all the drama with baby mamas will hallow me,
But I suppress my psychology,
I grit my teeth and follow the light in front of me,
They will speak of me in theology,
I stand tall as the Gods shine the sun on me,
Aligned with the blessings,
Undefined but I'll find the time to clear my mind,
Glory for successings,
A story unwritten but told in epics line by line.

Tonight is the smell of smoke, not of relaxation,
But a kiss of mary jane and a hug of meditation.


----------



## goldthysanura

A boy, like a halved lemon, 
Is lying with a knobby back
On my bed’s tangled sheets. 
He picks up a pencil, and asks,
“How do you live like this?”
The question often occurs to me.

Downstairs he had sat across from me on the filthy carpet
Telling stories no one asked him to tell about psychedelics,
While my roommates used brown coats and dresses to camouflage themselves,
Like deers in the forest,
And were as welcoming as they could have been.
When he tells stories about psychedelics, he makes sure to drop a line or two
About their biochemical properties.

Now upstairs, he seems out of place for being clean, and willing to work, and for finding what’s dirty, dirty,
But as we lie next to each other,
He talks and talks, unspooling a red thread from his chest and his burnished-red skin, which now seems too clean,
And tells me that he wishes he had visible abs,
That he went to the hospital because his blood pressure almost gave him a stroke,
That he will become a doctor,
That people tell him they like him.
Finally, I feel sympathy for him
And annoyance,
And I turn off the light. 
In the darkness, I touch him and compare him in my mind
To a medical instrument
And it turns me on because that’s the opposite of what I am.
I touch his skin, which lies immediately above his muscles
And I feel his tension through my fingers.
I snap it apart like a rubber band
And lie next to him touching his hand.

This is a peculiar way to reach certainty about the ways we live our lives.
I grapple for the light switch and then we grapple for our clothes.
He doesn’t know it, but I am grateful for the way he has told me
About all of his imperfections produced by his quest for perfection.
He is walking across the disappointing living room now,
Opening the door that only locks with a deadbolt.

Now he is released into the night air like a bird that will fly to medical school,
and I don’t believe we will meet again.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Behind the glass.

Drip. Drop. 

Steam flush to the glass. Lights dim and flickering. My hands tied. My eyes forced open. I feel the grit of the tile floor as I try and do anything to move. To stand. To break free. Myself in no pain first hand but my eyes agape with horror.

Drip drop.

Behind the glass.

Her hand presses slowly against the barrier between us, skin flattening to the see through wall. Eyes across. Empty but begging.... help me jake. 

Drip drop. 

I feel as if blood begins to fall from my fingertips as they poke and reach for a way to stand up. The shower before me is tint red in my distorted vision. 

Drip drop. 

Her hands pull from the glass as she nonchalantly washes her hair, the water now to her knees...

Drip drop. 

I strain with all my might to twist to shake left to right. I must be able to get up. To turn off the water. To let her out.

Drip drop. 

The mirror above the sink shatters. I look into it to only see 1000 reflections of myself none of which true.

Drip drop. 

Behind the glass

With the water to her waist I try my best to at least close my eyes. At least pretend it's not happening. Imagine this small cramped bathroom isn't our doom.

Drip. Drop.

The water distorts any it covers. Her legs wavering. Blood rushes out from gashes in her thighs. I attempt to scream. To beg for help, yet no words come out. I feel my lungs push out the air, I feel the words leave my mouth but my ears are met with nothing. Her eyes respond as if it was nothing. 

Drip. Drop.

The water reaches her shoulders. As it touches her hair it singes and disintegrates. Distorted; mangled; now her whole body is simply a tight skin wrapping around a burning twisted bone structure. 

He who pulls the strings turns the water one notch hotter. Whips come from the walls and lash her taught skin. 

Drip.... drop.

Her eyes are alive now. They look with despair through the glass. Yet her bodies refuses to move. 

Drip. Drop.

Her head is tilted up. Her chin. Her neck. Burning with the rest. Water flowing with small splashes over her face. Near to drowning. 

Tormented. 

I unleash. By no comprehensible means. I unleash. Un bound i block the door with anything weighted in the room and I rush to the glass, I grab at the edges. Anything to bring the water out. Burns to myself be damned. I bang and smash at it. Why won't it break. Dear god why won't it break, why must I watch her burn. The door behind my jingles. He who pulls the strings is here to put me back in my chair for the finale. It thumps it slams. His full weight being pushed against it. His plan shall not be foiled. 

Drip. Drop. 

Her head is under. With that her body complies. Everything fights. Everything convulses. My self slammed over and over against the glass. Mirrored so is she. Slamming slamming. 

Drip.... 

Before the last drop. Before the last chance at survival is gone she feels the drain plug with her foot. Through the loop her foot goes and up she pulls. It sucks down with the force and pressure of a thousand elephants but with all her might she pulls. Tears rushed down my eyes. The room twisting around me. Am I to lose her.

She pulls and pulls. And out it pops.

The water begins to drain. 

The slamming on the door stops. Defeated he moves away. To haunt his next victims. As the water drains it reveals that behind it she is okay. There are marks from the whips. The skin is red and sensitive from the burns. But to the extent the water was a poison the air is an elixir and she remain normal and healthy. Yet scarred.

With the danger gone. Our hearts pounding we slide to the floor. Still against the glass still side by side. My hand to hers through the glass we lower to the ground. Our hearts begin to slow. The lights slowly fade out.

The wall of glass disappears vanishing out of thin air from ceiling to floor. Our hand finally meet finger tips at first as glass subsides then the full hand. and the fingers slowly trust to interlace... trembling with fear.

Drip. Drop.


----------



## VinnieBob

an ode to subaru

you are lame and tame
you have no shame

like adam and eve you have sinned
again and again
the sin you ask
for not achieving the task

quickness and speed
you lack indeed
quidness you lack
o subaru outback


----------



## The red spirit

Vinniebob said:


> an ode to subaru
> 
> you are lame and tame
> you have no shame
> 
> like adam and eve you have sinned
> again and again
> the sin you ask
> for not achieving the task
> 
> quickness and speed
> you lack indeed
> quidness you lack
> o subaru outback


So much hate for one car... :dry:


----------



## VinnieBob

The red spirit said:


> So much hate for one car... :dry:


:laughing:
don't even get me started
cars are a functional art form


----------



## The red spirit

Vinniebob said:


> :laughing:
> don't even get me started
> cars are a functional art form


You make subie sad... You should abuse it on road, while you can. Some skids and mud is where it has potential. You should try that. Anyway it's temporary car, so they probably won't bitch about worn tires and shit.


----------



## goldthysanura

I live in a time when time is breaking apart
Time rushes into the room
Time looks at us expectantly
but we only hear our own voices here
and so i reach with my hands 
and try to catch the melting clock
you are in the painting too
you and me are just out of reach
and when the blue brushstrokes blow snow 
you quaver and move out of the frame
my arm branches at the joints
bears the fruit of many hands
looking out through the bars behind the canvas
perfectly surreal
tensely real
it’s hard to grasp
the purpose I provide to this painted world
but as paint flakes off and falls on the linoleum
you shift your gaze
watch the observer
I watch you
You divert attention
I hold your hand 
and we walk over 
the wooden bars
and we are realer than real


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Said, moderato
Sighed, grave
Shouted, presto
Weeped, largo
Exclaimed, allegro
and asked, trilled


----------



## L P

What is love anyway
but just infatuation's decay
but just the grave site of wishes
but just a projection of, whoever this is
but just a bottle of sorrow yet to be opened
promising wholeness
leaving you broken
leaving you closed to never be opened


what is love anyway
but a collection of past memories
and ends unjustified by the means
a form of mascochism
compensation for bastard children
an escape from alone
the illusion of a home, for the heart
leaving your wishing you were alone from the start

what is love
but a way for a person
to realize their fantasy to own a grown child
for someone to get their fix of wanting to control the wild
trying to use the human soul as clay
to build your image you wish to enslave
molding another's psyche
to be more "like me"
while subsequently destroying them
destroying the very person you called "friend"
just to find a vessel to call "twin"
while realizing this false twin
was more satisfying when their name was friend


what is love anyway
but simply realizing one's fear of isolation
a fight against imminent emancipation
never truly fixed by simple means of "communication"
just a bunch of people playing with fire
the whispers they tell themselves makes them liars
saying....."I'll be the first to be unscorched by this flame"
and when their flesh is consumed and maimed
they come face to face with their own mortality
love as it lives in our mind is fiction, love as it kills our body is reality


----------



## piano

*wild thing*

you can't give your love to a wild thing
it'll tug at your heartstrings
before it disappears
out there
into the wilderness
captivity doesn't exist in the world of the wild
for its meant to roam free
amidst the boundless opportunities
the wild has to offer

what it needs is care
soft, tender care
a home
point A when point B clips one of its wings
to nurture it back to health
kiss it on its forehead
so it can roam free amidst the wild again

but a wild thing can give its love to you
it's hazy and sporadic
but it's there
it's that nostalgic surge when they fall 
into a ditch
into a slump
it's that pulsating current
as primitive as the wild thing itself
which leads it back home

that home is you
for the wild thing's love is reserved
for the one who cares for it
it may stray and it may waver
but all is forgiven
in the love of a wild thing


----------



## Fawny

The first time
It was when the sun laid hands on my pallid complexion
An act of nurturance, reassurance
saturated with tenderness and comfort

I didn't flinch
I didn't shy away like I used to
I revelled in these rays coating my fragile body
And enveloped myself in their infinite love


----------



## lolalalah

*Musings*

_What do people care about? About us, about you? But they will rush to you only if you will give them hope of salvation. The virtuous will smell the promise of deliverance from sin in damnation._

-

_De quoi les gens s'intéressent-ils? Est-ce que vous vous souciez de nous? De vous? Mais ils seront pressés vers vous seulement si vous leur donnerez l'espoir de la rédemption. Le vertueux sentira la promesse de la délivrance du péché dans la damnation._​


----------



## lolalalah

*Crust and Spine*

Sweet and bitter is our youth. Like an unripe walnut having crust and spine. Our youth has wings, and leads...​


----------



## goldthysanura

From time to time
Bearing down upon me
The vulture of safety screeches down at me
You don’t know your status right now

And what’s the point, what’s your end game
Here, in leading men on
When you don’t know whether you want 
To be held and loved
Or crushed and demolished

Pulling my body between two homes
That I never fully belong in, either of them
Left my best friend’s home in a restless fervor
Walking home now my muscles feel spent
Well hell, I guess I should’ve stayed there by her side
But I felt unable 
Perhaps unable, really unable, to feel solid and stable in the sea of love

I get stuck in coral
Stuck in the pore of a bone in this rib cage
Real, really honest, honestly genuine, truly, I believe, I do
But unwieldy, these bones, and huge, this skeleton
I have climbed inside of and willingly trapped in
To see the structure from the inside, inspired awe,
I respire and my own lungs clutch at the air


----------



## piano

we find comfort in anonymity
that we never find in reality

we express ourselves in rhymes
obscured by a mirage of lies

for eyes that'll never read them
for hearts they won't reach

but we may as well be dead
if all we've got inside us
is words we've never said


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Yes, you have felt it
Now these very ideas
Are a part of your being
And you must fight for the cause
With all your meaning

But the moment you speak
You are no longer a subject
The subject is your ideology 
To them, you are merely
An instrument of its transmission


----------



## Electra

ADHD 1

I made a good plan 
but will it not work?
unexpected things happen
I might look like a jerk
for not having thought out
what I should do
must make a plan B
so I can please you

My plan is a failure
I just can't recall
those things that you tought me
when we went through the hall
I look like I don't care
I know what you think
and ask your self 
why all is written in ink

If you tell me something 
in seconds it's gone
You might as well
just have told me none
I can't understand the consept of time
doomed to be late I'm falling behind
You tell me to just put on the alarm
But those words does nothing
but causing me harm
All my life I have tried
I tried to be good
but most of my life I was misunderstood

You expect me to be hyperactive
I'm nothing like that
I'm really distractive
while we two try to chat
when you speak in the phone
I'm in my own zone
and change all the topics
conversation is blown


----------



## Electra

*ADHD 2*

Clock will be ticking
tick tack
I know I will not rest
Clock will be ticking 
tick tack 
Will theories be like I guessed?

Clock is ticking
tick tack
why should I go to bed
when so many thoughts and ideas
constantly run through my head
Clock is ticking
tick tack
my troubles are too deep
clock is ticking 
tick tack
they bully me I weep
Clock is ticking 
tick tack
I'm home from school again
Clock is ticking 
tick tack
I procastinate to sleep

Clock was ticking
tick tack
An idea got me hooked
curiosity took over
on google I have looked
Clock has been ticking
tick tack
have I been late again?
Clock is ticking
tick tack
have I hurt my only friend?

The clock have been ticking 
tick tack
so many nights in my life
so what have been my reward
for living through this strife


----------



## Electra

PTSD

The memory plays again
Again I start to cry
Cry until it fade
Fade…I’ll let the memory die
Distract myself once more
Once more I did forget
Forget about the event
The event that was a threat
Until it chimes again
Again I have a friend
Friend in a wandering mind
Mind of thoughts that are kind
So if I beg for your help
Help me please; right now
Now is a really good time
Time to heal the crime
Crime I did not do
Do I need to talk
Talk about my past
Past…my thoughts me stalk
Stalk you that is me
Me who can’t be alone
Alone in all the darkness
darkness invaded my home 
Home I left to find you
You tell me to come in
In to a place of comfort
Comfort... you hug my chin.
Once again I rest
Rest my thoughts while you think
Think of how I can heal with you
You promise me I will not sink


----------



## bleghc

_pretty, isn’t she? _
you ask me rhetorically but i respond anyway
saying: _why
yes
i agree
wholeheartedly_
leaving no more heart
to keep up the phony facade of:
_no
your words don’t bother me_
(and neither does she)
i swallow back the spite 
ignore the sudden uprise 
of an unwarranted form of jealousy 
replacing it with something sweeter 
like a little milk and honey
subdued, light, and warm 
to you she is the sun
presence known and loved by everyone 
but to me
the me
unworthy
of being described with either metaphors or similes
you’re the entire fucking world
(remember when you told me that was all she ever deserved?)
or when you told me she wasn’t pretty 
as much as she was 
perfect 
while i’m the living opposite 
what was once-a-confident misfit 
that tried too hard to fit you 
like the two ugly stepsisters 
who forced themselves in cinderella’s shoes
but i’m not a cinderella
and you’re not my prince
i’m (l)on(e)ly watching from the sidelines 
a happy-ending kiss


_- it’s late, it’s not my place, and i’m not the person to be thinking this, but i miss you._


----------



## Cal

Here is a poem I have made:

I like blue, 
I like purple,
I wish I had a best friend named errple.


Simplistic, yet meaningful! Is it not?


----------



## Zeus

ADHD I have that to,
its like I live inside of you.


----------



## undsietanzt

you don't know me

i'm going to give you the shivers
you whispered into my ear
why am i now crying rivers
if there was nothing to fear

why did i remain silent
when you pressed your lips onto mine
demanding, hard like a diamond
so i let you into this holy shrine

you claim to see into my soul, but what you don't know
is that under the surface i am vast and messy
a roaring fire, and my heart so heavy

with an incandescent passion that i don't show
dear boy, you've scratched the surface, but not my soul
it remains sacred for i want to stay whole


----------



## isfpisfp

apples fall into abundance of purple mists
my heart sinks onto spiky thorns like crushed ants
hands grind over steel mills throughout hot presses
take everything and flatten it onto my empty head
leave your rain splattering throughout empty wet fields
poke holes in wet elephants then kiss orange zebras


----------



## DualGnosis

And She Is
Angels keep calling
They tell me it's time to leave,
But how can I, while I still believe,
That this piece of heaven,
Is standing right before me...

But the angels, 
They say it's for my own good,
It's too soon and that I've misunderstood,
Am I a fool to keep on trying?
Is her beauty worth for dying?..

Yet the angels,
They tell me, look around and beyond,
Ignore in front, look within and over yonder,
I wander and sonder about her,
I wonder what I love about her...

And so the angels,
They whisper to me like hypnotic,
"My love, is it love or just erotic?"
So sweet, melodic, but I have no answer,
I simply write my song, and she is the dancer...


----------



## Electra

*The weather and mood*

My tears fall down kind of like drops of rain. :sadcloud:
My mood is gray like this heavy cloud
that washes away the pain.
 * It's not like insulted thunder strikes*
of jealousy gone insane.
Or whining winds striking items faster then a train.
In silence I sit here cold and wet
and try to deal with my with my fear.
It isn't long, but still not yet
* will the warm sun again appear.* :sun-smiley:
*And comfort me with its yellow rays*
tell me there are also beautiful days
and the rays become warm and red.
Strong I can yet again face the world
even after those tears have been shed.


----------



## LemniscateWolf

Sometimes, I feel like I'm an alien,
invisible and locked in an aquarium,
sound-proof, my voice is unable to reach out.
Everybody seems to be laughing, and I strain myself to smile,
I just don't get it, do they?
Or are they like me, trapped in our own aquariums?
Together but trapped in the sound-proof barrier called thoughts?
To listen to them but to only hear my voice in subtle repeat,
I seek to understand but all I feel is that I am lost.
I drown myself in my own aquarium with tears,
comforted by the fishes of my thoughts,
turn my headphone to the max, convincing myself,
that my fishes are beautiful, and theirs are not. 

The lonelier I felt, the stronger the voices and the buzz,
not theirs but of my own heart,
whoever said humans have to be social?
when being together felt lonelier than ever.

Then I opened my headphones, hearkening to a foreign voice.
Its yours, and I love you. 
Your fishes swam with mine, aligned in one school, 
and the fishes disappear, aquariums as well,
We touched and it burned. 
Now we are back to our aquariums,
tortured by our silence, my throat hurts in my silent scream.
Forgive me, for understanding you too well. 
The fishes filled the aquariums full and I felt suffocated,
but what am i without those fishes?

Who am I, but an empty cask of aquarium?


----------



## Libra Sun

Sometimes when I sit
knee deep in vibrations and melodies,
I create stories.
Often times they're merely ideas
or figments and fragments in my mind
that never quite form into solidity.
It reminds me of residing at the bottom
of an ocean floor,
the desire to see a world that exists
beyond where you're sitting.
Yet your eyes sting when forced to stay open,
and you can't exactly breathe under there.
Yet... I can.
That's what makes me the special one:
my unique ability to breathe under water,
I can survive beneath the ocean floor,
capable of living a life removed from society
and still entertain myself for hours.
I can function amazingly well without my eyes,
I don't need to see a damn thing,
so I never feel the burning or the sting.
Honestly, I don't think I truly allow myself
to feel much of anything.


----------



## Penny

Abortion
December 21, 2007

I denied a miracle of life,
My soul weeps,
At my helplessness, my shame,
My stupidity, my naive.

I run with a careless man,
He rapes my flesh,
As yet I offer it willingly,
I am broken inside,
My soul in a prison of my mind,
Locked shut, denied,
I'm all alone, and no one cares about me.

There's something evil inside of me,
It feeds on my innocence and turns me to lust,
A shadow is over me,
Has entered into a deep cave in my heart,
And hides,
Anger, fear, betrayal,
Lurking, lurking.


----------



## Electra

Oh I I asked you to stop
you are eating me up,
tearing me apart,
with your sleek, fake , socalled "heart"
ripping me to pieces again
you were supposed to be my friend
soon there is no more left of me, 
when are you gonna see
you fell in your own trap 
by forcing others to swallow your nasty toxic CRAP!!

:angry:


----------



## Ronney

out on the piss i come home to eat
But all i wanna do is crawl under the sheet
Tomorrow another day but i know is gonna suck
For i'm hungover and didn't get a fuck
i wast my money an drink the piss
to come home and shuffle my fist.

I'm drunk and that's what i come up with. go fuck ya self and eat shit i'm off to bed :frustrating:


----------



## Rafiki

Spore 3, 23:2

There are some doors you cannot open,
and you’d weather your knuckles to while away knocking.
Through echoes in the wall, I say thrust your fists,
but careful not to strike a pillar of salt.
Let me leave you with this,
I was entangled in the lattice, induced by the matrix of lies to circulate
that the God of every man is stronger than the god in every man;
let the two grapple at Jabbok and plug the hollows of their thighs;
and though they be the twin sons of omnipotent and universal wit,
let the younger be delivered from the hand of the older;
the grace of God, too, shall pass, and it shall be preserved in him.


The mountains of man, sprung from divinity, remain the same.
Compare gopherwood to timber—the ark of Noah to the Preserver of Life.
There are some doors that cannot be opened; some are sealed with excepting clay.
You and I will cut our heels in the heated crust
and scorch our feet on molten coals in games we need not entertain.


Let the motivated man return to the well, which withheld his initial breath.
Let him climb the trunk of his innocence and crawl into the crannies of the boughs.
Let him set up a home according to the cubits prescribed; let him clutch his arboreal knees.
But I caution, let him not forget the grace of spring foretokened by a swallow passing by,
or his belief will have blinded him from beauty.


It’s all strange, how even a holy man could hem and haw between heaven and hell;
the corona of crisp celadon clouds; the corkscrew slide burning slow with eternity;
easy is the path to the underworld; we ought to make it a good ride down.


----------



## Electra

*I see you
standing
there again
a wall is now
between us
...friend...?
we are both
freezing out
in the cold
how long
...I ask...
to we get
...old?????
What does 
it take to
warm your
heart!!!!!
-oh please
don't leave
-me here-
in the dark
There is
so much
that I
could say
to you...
but would
you really
want me to?
I guess
I'll just
keep my
mouth shut
and leave
us stuck
in this rut*​


----------



## DualGnosis

Crescent Moon:

I sit here in a moonlit room.
I sit here in the silhouette and the shadow.

I breathe and inhale all this gloom.
I breathe from the pain of this poisoned arrow.

I watch the smoke fill the air.
I watch that filthy sinner in the mirror.

I point a gun at this bastard's stare.
I point a gun as his last breath gets nearer.

I hear him speak about loneliness.
I hear him speak about a dead man wandering the streets.

I say to him "Take a sip of this liquid bliss."
I say to him "Don't ask for pity, and don't ask for peace."

Because you can't get it here.
Because you'll for sure, never find it here.

Because a ghost can't sing this tune.
Because a ghost can't be here, under a crescent moon.


----------



## The red spirit

While I was listening to this:





I came up with desire to just write. I know it doesn't make sense as poem, but I want to share it

*Tokyo’s night*

Slight breeze, gusting wind
Purple neons on my hakosuka
On Wangan’s C1 loop
Roaring to colorful street

Slight mist in busy streets
Going through dimensions 
Of Tokyo’s cultures
From late 10s to low 70s

Big Onkyo screen, lots of neons
Red and yellow wooden temple
Ramen and miso served hot
Going underground 

Bit under the roads
Straight into Daikoku PA
Meeting tuners and racers
Supras, Civics, Lancers

Blasting some K-Pop
On JVC sub
Reaching 300 kmh
Scaring Akuma no Zetto


----------



## Electra

Heavy
A peaceful feeling came my way...
I feel like I might sleep today.
​

​​I'm sorry, my bad- I really meant _night..._
In such a daze that I don't spell right-​​





My eyes feels heavy; I'm ok,
I yawn... my thoughts...
kinda fade... away...
:sleeping:​​


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

KindaSnob! said:


> Well, it's overstatement i think but i thank you.  And The part that makes me like your poem is about what i lack. I think whenever i write something, i lack something wild, rawness, instinct, and like my poem above, it's quite self-centered and simple moral story.


Not at all. It's very free in a sense. When I write though, you are correct, I do not really think at all. I am just picturing a set of related images. Some people might read it and see extroverted intuition at work but all the images are subjective and internal unfold linearly sort of like a cascading stop-motion unfolding of a flower melting and turning into a city, or something like that. One image to the next is a symbol of the previous I suppose. It's a form of active imagination for me. As opposed to drawing on paper, the drawing occurs in my mind and i just write it.

I was going to post this one next but i'll use it here as an example (thanks for lettin me blap a bit):

Out in the Aether,
Cold black space between us
I pushed into a reflection
and thought you'd fly into the sun and burn alive screaming
Instead I fly back now
Dying to the moon.
My last breath
A kiss to you for all the times

Love,
Your skeleton key.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

We are one
The zeitgeber of the beating pulse on your neck determines the pulse of my hunger
and I see it amplified, a vampire in the night.

My friable ego is also shattered being part glass and part dust
I rely on you to spill water on me to breath
spill it on me and blow.

me.

We sit at the Triclinium with imaginary friends we really have
They are there exchanging grapes and laying like dainty uselessness
Although to be fair, so are we.

The volte-face of it all is that there will be some magic in some other place, when this magic wears out
And we search for a new place to visit
But there will be no other magic, we'll see, as we exit the front door into the same story we're tired about.
There's Just our magic, and when we forget, we will find it again. Resurrection.

Do you have modicum of forgiveness in your bag of tricks?
Not too much
A little should do
I would never cheat on you
but I might call your mother a bitch
After I call you a bitch.

two.

Fidelity is high resolution here
my loyalty is deeper than the ocean, girl.
But there are a few evil sons of bitches who were loyal too so don't get creeped out by my scary eyes.
I assure you I'm equally as kind, at times, and only violent when I say vague fuckeries into the night
or whisper sweet fuckeries into the mistresses ear
My mistress is whining. My psychologist said I was verbally abusive.
I stopped talking to him because he charged me 200 an hour but told me that I should vote blue.
Fucking hypocrite.

I'm not duplicitous. I just don't want your mom to know I think she's a bitch so I act different when she's around
and you're not.
Anyways...

Thanks.
Later.

Love
12 year olds in love in 50 year old bodies.


----------



## Penny

Semper Fidelis in Love

i"m special, so special
I am a sweet bite of catfish
on a summer's day
(you'll find no pescatarian here)
I am a stack of lies
more books than ten libraries
I'm special, so special
why?
because the tune i sing
can be found in no other
(like a cat on a fence)
because i'm rich
(and poor men tell no lies)
semper fi,
in love


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

It's so hard to sit here
You're just getting wet in the rain
Come in here and let's go inside
To the kitchen where I can make us
Something to eat slow
Don't look away when I lick
The end of this spoon
It's so hard on your lips
and so wet on the moon

now listen to this


----------



## KindaSnob!

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> It's so hard to sit here
> You're just getting wet in the rain
> Come in here and let's go inside
> To the kitchen where I can make us
> Something to eat slow
> Don't look away when I lick
> The end of this spoon
> It's so hard on your lips
> and so wet on the moon
> 
> now listen to this


I think it would be really good lyrics if there was melody to your poem! I really liked how you visualized particular 'wet rainy day'. I can imagine it in my head.


----------



## Electra

KindaSnob! said:


> Well, it's overstatement i think but i thank you.  And The part that makes me like your poem is about what i lack. I think whenever i write something, i lack something wild, rawness, instinct, and like my poem above, it's quite self-centered and simple moral story.


Well I thought it was supergreat!! Woot 🤟😎


----------



## Electra

*The wind is snaring*
*against my window
Only rain, but
I hoped for snow
Rain or hail is tapping
Like fingers

Full of rage
Moody wind!!
Cries and yells
about... my sin
Threathens to take me

*
 *down*​


----------



## KindaSnob!

Now's the day our sun no more sinks into red ocean
But into night owl's halfheartedness, nightshade's bitter tang, nightmare's chill
I need you to feel long night of the knights' nation on bygone reduction
We won't go far, kept alive by apple juice, captured by- beep, beep, beep
I need you to miss me when i dig into the hole of
South ideal's passion, burnt incense's invasion, dying Hollywood's assassination

All is my fault, as long as we could believe in meant-to-be-ness
But i won't worry as much as sinking heart of fatherless mother

Now i hope you shoot that bird, not its heart, but its heat
Free it, We don't no more rise onto aura of blue sky
We won't no more rise onto death of who's-that-guy
We won't no more rise onto bloom of Yokai
We will rise onto that bird's heart, our now motherless heart, beating heart
I just dream it, hearing the beat of our little monster
I just dream it, I just drink it, I just mean it

Till then, i need you to miss me. 
Don't worry, of course i will miss you. 


Interpretation is on you, guys! It can be about love, humanity, death or anything really.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> It's so hard to sit here
> You're just getting wet in the rain
> Come in here and let's go inside
> To the kitchen where I can make us
> Something to eat slow
> Don't look away when I lick
> The end of this spoon
> It's so hard on your lips
> and so wet on the moon
> 
> now listen to this


Why thank you.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

*BLUE STEEL*

You came on the scene
I was looking down and caught your shoes.
I thought they were tacky but then I saw your ankles shaped by high socks
and ran up your legs to your thighs
exposed
except for fishnets
and a short Halloween dress
And an open blouse

Showing off your thick seams, I dropped my lava lamp and shook
and spilled all my beer
it came squirting out the cup
as I crushed it with my big hands
and threw it at the wall
"Damnit! Get me another"

We danced through the forest
my legs between tandems, high wires gracefully moving in the dark
we stepped and you asked me if it was too thick
I said I like a hairy mess
So we danced further along
Eating up the sound and looking down at something moving
Coming around
Grooving

You said your father made you point your toes
like a ballerina
And made you cross your legs like a lady every Sunday
Like Jesus on the cross
So you were going to wear a shorter skirt
When he wasn't looking
Then you blinked and we were gone
Like a good song
Oh so gone

We watched the sun rise and I was polishing my sword in total focus
Standing by the doorway, steel against steel, hardened like iron
You said "watch this." and you grabbed the piston to a rocket and squeezed it like a lemon
and let it drag you out of bed onto the floor
and up against the wall, but it was gentle in its brutal lift and thrust
Until we both stopped moving
And time moved on
and we broke our joints due to rust

We nearly exploded in mid-air
A hair's width apart, you latched onto the trigger
And Jack fell a part, unable to touch beyond the magnetic field
Because you were too close to the tree of life, forbidden
We separated into infinity and the space began to infinitely decrease
Bringing closer the fruit upon the table
That we read about once
About a third cousin who found a prince in a fable

The crease between your crests, the doves did cry
And the small mountains on the surface, the heat began to try
Throbbed and ached of molten rock, we screamed to the sky
But the volcano could never explode, "Oh god why?"
Tension under crust continued building, eon over eon
And then you told me something funny
That I heard in a song
"What if Jesus could be made in neon."
Your father used to scold you
Drink a beer
and lock you in the room
Because you kissed a boy at the park
And that was the first spark that turned you to a lark

Until you fell on the rock hard surface of a distant planet
And broke a crack on the earth with your push off the arms of a granite hold
And we left gorilla tracks in the mud as we danced into each other
When I threw my helmet off to the ground and declared,
unprotected,
That I would enter Hades, you said you would not force me, but if I must, please do
In the thick of bushes like two rabbits hitting
chased and rabid breathing, smashing sparks and splatter
the rain came down and wet the earth, with slaps
the leaves built up and split into ravines chasing each other
Tickling down the thy's edge on to our hands so we could drink
And turning down the skirt of a mountain, we saw her naked
One hand on the hips of fate
And the other stroking gently down her side with intentions to hold her tighter
We turned her face gently toward our lips
And she turned away to spurn us with her face, but drew closer with her body
and shook her hips in a mesmerizing trance
and she to our arms and brought them lower
Turned back and kissed us
And brought them even lower

So we held her closer, but not too close, just close enough to breath behind her ear when she did her dance of turning
And she begged us to do it, finally, and to not keep her waiting there, sitting on her Sunday school seat, waiting for religion
She was ready to throw it all into the garbage
Just to spread her wings one night and take flight
To wrap them around something hard and slow
That felt warm

So we laid her down and took her there
In the alley with her high heels on
Against the trash can
After prom

The thick and long sword I sharpened, I raised up
And slowly stalked inside
She trickled out the cavern
But i heaved and grunted up the sword
And went to work upon her bosom
And left behind a Spartan's armor

And when we awoke you turned to me
One more time my love you see
The dampness begs for Jubilee
Blue steel Blue Steel
Only for me.


----------



## KindaSnob!

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> *BLUE STEEL*
> 
> You came on the scene
> I was looking down and caught your shoes.
> I thought they were tacky but then I saw your ankles shaped by high socks
> and ran up your legs to your thighs
> exposed
> except for fishnets
> and a short Halloween dress
> And an open blouse
> 
> Showing off your thick seams, I dropped my lava lamp and shook
> and spilled all my beer
> it came squirting out the cup
> as I crushed it with my big hands
> and threw it at the wall
> "Damnit! Get me another"
> 
> We danced through the forest
> my legs between tandems, high wires gracefully moving in the dark
> we stepped and you asked me if it was too thick
> I said I like a hairy mess
> So we danced further along
> Eating up the sound and looking down at something moving
> Coming around
> Grooving
> 
> You said your father made you point your toes
> like a ballerina
> And made you cross your legs like a lady every Sunday
> Like Jesus on the cross
> So you were going to wear a shorter skirt
> When he wasn't looking
> Then you blinked and we were gone
> Like a good song
> Oh so gone
> 
> We watched the sun rise and I was polishing my sword in total focus
> Standing by the doorway, steel against steel, hardened like iron
> You said "watch this." and you grabbed the piston to a rocket and squeezed it like a lemon
> and let it drag you out of bed onto the floor
> and up against the wall, but it was gentle in its brutal lift and thrust
> Until we both stopped moving
> And time moved on
> and we broke our joints due to rust
> 
> We nearly exploded in mid-air
> A hair's width apart, you latched onto the trigger
> And Jack fell a part, unable to touch beyond the magnetic field
> Because you were too close to the tree of life, forbidden
> We separated into infinity and the space began to infinitely decrease
> Bringing closer the fruit upon the table
> That we read about once
> About a third cousin who found a prince in a fable
> 
> The crease between your crests, the doves did cry
> And the small mountains on the surface, the heat began to try
> Throbbed and ached of molten rock, we screamed to the sky
> But the volcano could never explode, "Oh god why?"
> Tension under crust continued building, eon over eon
> And then you told me something funny
> That I heard in a song
> "What if Jesus could be made in neon."
> Your father used to scold you
> Drink a beer
> and lock you in the room
> Because you kissed a boy at the park
> And that was the first spark that turned you to a lark
> 
> Until you fell on the rock hard surface of a distant planet
> And broke a crack on the earth with your push off the arms of a granite hold
> And we left gorilla tracks in the mud as we danced into each other
> When I threw my helmet off to the ground and declared,
> unprotected,
> That I would enter Hades, you said you would not force me, but if I must, please do
> In the thick of bushes like two rabbits hitting
> chased and rabid breathing, smashing sparks and splatter
> the rain came down and wet the earth, with slaps
> the leaves built up and split into ravines chasing each other
> Tickling down the thy's edge on to our hands so we could drink
> And turning down the skirt of a mountain, we saw her naked
> One hand on the hips of fate
> And the other stroking gently down her side with intentions to hold her tighter
> We turned her face gently toward our lips
> And she turned away to spurn us with her face, but drew closer with her body
> and shook her hips in a mesmerizing trance
> and she to our arms and brought them lower
> Turned back and kissed us
> And brought them even lower
> 
> So we held her closer, but not too close, just close enough to breath behind her ear when she did her dance of turning
> And she begged us to do it, finally, and to not keep her waiting there, sitting on her Sunday school seat, waiting for religion
> She was ready to throw it all into the garbage
> Just to spread her wings one night and take flight
> To wrap them around something hard and slow
> That felt warm
> 
> So we laid her down and took her there
> In the alley with her high heels on
> Against the trash can
> After prom
> 
> The thick and long sword I sharpened, I raised up
> And slowly stalked inside
> She trickled out the cavern
> But i heaved and grunted up the sword
> And went to work upon her bosom
> And left behind a Spartan's armor
> 
> And when we awoke you turned to me
> One more time my love you see
> The dampness begs for Jubilee
> Blue steel Blue Steel
> Only for me.


I'm sitting in the park bench listening how to disappear by lana del rey. Then i read your poem. God... I wish you knew how i feel right now. I can feel everything now. I really wanna tell you are born to write. Not to make you feel good. But to encourage you to master writing poems. I absolutely loved it.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

KindaSnob! said:


> I'm sitting in the park bench listening how to disappear by lana del rey. Then i read your poem. God... I wish you knew how i feel right now. I can feel everything now. I really wanna tell you are born to write. Not to make you feel good. But to encourage you to master writing poems. I absolutely loved it.


Wow thanks..those were the vibes I was reaching for. I don't write enough but I'll try to write more. Very very positive for me here. Gracias!


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

KindaSnob! said:


> I'm sitting in the park bench listening how to disappear by lana del rey. Then i read your poem. God... I wish you knew how i feel right now. I can feel everything now. I really wanna tell you are born to write. Not to make you feel good. But to encourage you to master writing poems. I absolutely loved it.


And I'm really happy I made you feel something cause I was feeling it while I wrote it and spinning it out like a web.


----------



## Electra

Corona x-mas

Got a liscence to kill
And you know it's gonna tear us apart
Gonna start write my will
Because x-mas without you breaks my heart

🌲☃😔💝

Who keeps two metres distance
And leave their family members behind
There is 6 in one bubble
Leaving one out is not very ...kind

👵👴👨‍👩‍👧‍👦

What if one has corona
And we others don't have any idea...
Some have cronic disease
And the danger just keep on and increase

🤒🤕


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

*Goodbye Stranger (A long life)*

We are riding now in the margins, *bounteous* delights, full for grabbing
A holiday, *ambrosial*, we are lost in our sweet and bitter sweat, getting drunk
holding your hands, palm on palm, arm on arm, lips on lips, neon city lights, hips over hips.

Pushing them down into the bed with a heavy and gentle thrust lead by gravity, sinking on you
your breath is fresh but stained with vulgar strokes, an *ingenious* pheromone, even when it's dirty
We renew our fall from the stars
Through the abyss
As you say something flirty
and we spin again the webs
that fill our sacks with food
and feed us on our journey

Your face so new, I hold it like its porcelain
As we turn in the eternal empty space, and thicken my pace and grip to show you I could break it

The moon hovers low tonight
and your fingers *crankle* in my hands like shriveling spider legs
The obstreperous fiends invited to see us dance
Begin to turn to dust as they lust for just one chance
But I am the hardest villain who gets to win your hand
and puts my own so close and squeezes all the soft and silk
Your *willyard* ways have melted and I can feel you descending
And the heat in the bellows
has expanded to the abdomen, ascending to the heavens
We have not touched ourselves in some time
with any fancy stories
or any sort of sinful crime
You were once my lemon
but tonight you are my lime
At the end of our lives
I will still be a stranger
and you will always be mine.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

*Dirty Curtains*

Empty out of those curtains
And put a red skinny thread on to soak up all the rain
Laying on the grass
Skirt open showing just enough
Hands rising up your ankle
Outside, we don't hide much from the birds
We have forest all to ourselves
Except for the Elves Watching from the trees

I know you want more in the back of the truck
Just this one time, I can feel it on your lips
I'll take you over the edge, while I push on your hips
And bring you back to your senses, while I breath in your sips
and When we're done
You'll know it was just a fantasy
That you needed to live
One is good enough if one is all you need
if one reads your fantasies like a favorite book that he bleeds
Whispers in your ears, cleaning out your fears
to feel dirty and clean, so you can clean out your years

Cool girl in the blue jeans and tic-tac keds
Hands in your pockets with your white blouse open
Hair waving like it's water on a vine behind those sign post shades
Crying when your mad and laughing when your sad
You know I'm as loving as any other dad
So sit on my lap
And I'll let you make me mad
Then I'll come to your bed
I'm the best you ever had
handsome face turning to dust
Just enough gray to make your wonder lust
Don't call me old, I'm barely older than you
Half a decade is nothing
Just a boulder or two

I tried to read it too cause I have no life and i'm experimenting with my art form:




__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## ENIGMA2019

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> *Dirty Curtains*
> 
> Empty out of those curtains
> And put a red skinny thread on to soak up all the rain
> Laying on the grass
> Skirt open showing just enough
> Hands rising up your ankle
> Outside, we don't hide much from the birds
> We have forest all to ourselves
> Except for the Elves Watching from the trees
> 
> I know you want more in the back of the truck
> Just this one time, I can feel it on your lips
> I'll take you over the edge, while I push on your hips
> And bring you back to your senses, while I breath in your sips
> and When we're done
> You'll know it was just a fantasy
> That you needed to live
> One is good enough if one is all you need
> if one reads your fantasies like a favorite book that he bleeds
> Whispers in your ears, cleaning out your fears
> to feel dirty and clean, so you can clean out your years
> 
> Cool girl in the blue jeans and tic-tac keds
> Hands in your pockets with your white blouse open
> Hair waving like it's water on a vine behind those sign post shades
> Crying when your mad and laughing when your sad
> You know I'm as loving as any other dad
> So sit on my lap
> And I'll let you make me mad
> Then I'll come to your bed
> I'm the best you ever had
> handsome face turning to dust
> Just enough gray to make your wonder lust
> Don't call me old, I'm barely older than you
> Half a decade is nothing
> Just a boulder or two
> 
> I tried to read it too cause I have no life and i'm experimenting with my art form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


This is you experimenting? WoW  I really like the fact that you read it with Lana playing in the background ~Awesome job as usual!


----------



## KindaSnob!

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> *Dirty Curtains*
> 
> Empty out of those curtains
> And put a red skinny thread on to soak up all the rain
> Laying on the grass
> Skirt open showing just enough
> Hands rising up your ankle
> Outside, we don't hide much from the birds
> We have forest all to ourselves
> Except for the Elves Watching from the trees
> 
> I know you want more in the back of the truck
> Just this one time, I can feel it on your lips
> I'll take you over the edge, while I push on your hips
> And bring you back to your senses, while I breath in your sips
> and When we're done
> You'll know it was just a fantasy
> That you needed to live
> One is good enough if one is all you need
> if one reads your fantasies like a favorite book that he bleeds
> Whispers in your ears, cleaning out your fears
> to feel dirty and clean, so you can clean out your years
> 
> Cool girl in the blue jeans and tic-tac keds
> Hands in your pockets with your white blouse open
> Hair waving like it's water on a vine behind those sign post shades
> Crying when your mad and laughing when your sad
> You know I'm as loving as any other dad
> So sit on my lap
> And I'll let you make me mad
> Then I'll come to your bed
> I'm the best you ever had
> handsome face turning to dust
> Just enough gray to make your wonder lust
> Don't call me old, I'm barely older than you
> Half a decade is nothing
> Just a boulder or two
> 
> I tried to read it too cause I have no life and i'm experimenting with my art form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


 You came back with another beautiful poem as always!


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

*Trailer Spark*

Let us abscond from the shadows like two strings of nightshade plucked by an avuncular demon
Let's dance through a green hued night in a Lyceum wearing blue jeans and winter sweaters
Until we find Faust Stuck in the halls, Until the Black Swan Crows and he falls.
Through the root-snarled boughs, like fireflies falling from the sky, screaming kisses
Shot down like Helicopters during Vietnam, exploding tails,
Let's have sex like we're on opiates
Get drunk on each other's two-day's-no shower
Till our eyes are dark like raccoons
Work the day like robots
Make love like the crickets
Love so rich and thick
It gives us stitches



That small tattoo on your hip and arm was a mistake
But it makes the wood throb like there's an earthquake
When I hold you right above
And think about you in the alcove of a trashy night
A little mud on your cheeks to make them dance with my hands, while I twist cherries in my mouth
So we can sleep for weeks, wake up, and make some other plans

You shake it all out and I'll stand here like a statue
Leaning over for a Kiss
You make it sing and I'll lay the sword back in the stone
Throw away my kingdom
And build us a home
Where we can crash through the door
And make love on the counters
Up against the walls
Like two teenagers, relaxed on some downers


----------



## ENIGMA2019

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> *Trailer Spark*
> 
> Let us abscond from the shadows like two strings of nightshade plucked by an avuncular demon
> Let's dance through a green hued night in a Lyceum wearing blue jeans and winter sweaters
> Until we find Faust Stuck in the halls, Until the Black Swan Crows and he falls.
> Through the root-snarled boughs, like fireflies falling from the sky, screaming kisses
> Shot down like Helicopters during Vietnam, exploding tails,
> Let's have sex like we're on opiates
> Get drunk on each other's two-day's-no shower
> Till our eyes are dark like raccoons
> Work the day like robots
> Make love like the crickets
> Love so rich and thick
> It gives us stitches
> 
> 
> 
> That small tattoo on your hip and arm was a mistake
> But it makes the wood throb like there's an earthquake
> When I hold you right above
> And think about you in the alcove of a trashy night
> A little mud on your cheeks to make them dance with my hands, while I twist cherries in my mouth
> So we can sleep for weeks, wake up, and make some other plans
> 
> You shake it all out and I'll stand here like a statue
> Leaning over for a Kiss
> You make it sing and I'll lay the sword back in the stone
> Throw away my kingdom
> And build us a home
> Where we can crash through the door
> And make love on the counters
> Up against the walls
> Like two teenagers, relaxed on some downers


That is one of my favorites songs by her. You are very skilled at writing poetry. I think everyone is enjoying it!


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

ENIGMA2019 said:


> That is one of my favorites songs by her. You are very skilled at writing poetry. I think everyone is enjoying it!


Thanks. It's mine too. It's more thrilling when there's an audience, so thanks.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> Thanks. It's mine too. It's more thrilling when there's an audience, so thanks.


You have an audience~ I assure you of that. The ladies probably play that on repeat. _grins_ The males as well and if not~ They should be taking notes!


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

*Buttermilk Pancakes*

Tap, tap, tap
The little dark hole
I edge my fingers gently around the rim
and then blow

The dust falls
and the curtains open
Filling with life
Teaming with firmness
I trace a line up the lip
Stop and tap on the bud
Tap, tap, tap
I put my finger in the purse
And get ready for the cream
Slop it around
And haw steam on the dream

I grab the ladle and stir the pot
My hands firm on the dough
Kneading it in circular strokes
Shaking it out,
Shake, Shake, Shake
Tap, Tap, Tap
and I blow on the hole

I reach down into my pants
and pull out the lighter
I cock the thing in my hands
Click, Click, On

I go up against the hard edge
and tap it with my hips
Blow out the smoke
And suck in the cream

I do this for a time
Edge my finger around the rim
Tap it a few times
Drag it over the middle
Give it a pinch and a slap
and Lick the rim of by the dirty
So close to the mud
That the earth has to flood

and then it's ready
Buttermilk Pancakes
Dripping down the ladle
All over my face
She won't even kiss me.
Ashamed of the smell
It's okay my little fox
I chew on your socks
Now turn over the cake
And let the baker take


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

Social Sexia

Here in the center room, at the center of the universe,
A place I call the snuggery
I cannot be disturbed
Locked in my cordate box
The eleemosynary of the galaxy
is Glycerine in my human soul - tick tock
A robot made of love

The gravitas of your social media glam talk
and fake life
Cascading iron dolls
Stacked on top of each other
The chain around your ankle as you sink
Crystalizing your persona
Is nothing
That is to say
The gravitas of your social media casino
Soul sucking fish-stick
Is like thinking you have found the Mecca
But in truth
You just drank yellow five and 40 grams of sugar

Scintillating, the naked beauty
Even in all her promiscuity
A single pube matted in her release on the feminine body
Even the dirtiest and foulest street urchins
is worth more in a picture frame
Than all the likes in the world combined
Under that thing
You call a picture


The paraselene of your eyes
Mesmerizes me
Here in my snuggery
A living breathing robot
On the back of the moon
As we stare into space

So sad that you post
to hosts of soulless eyes
Because when you are gone, and you are alone now and might as well be
They don't even notice when they are themselves dead
Or who it is that lives
Tearing down walls in their head

But here in my bed
Your legs around my neck chocking me
My fingers in your body moving
And my seed in your womb growing
You are free for a second knowing
From the simulacrum you invented is not showing


----------



## ENIGMA2019

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> Social Sexia
> 
> Here in the center room, at the center of the universe,
> A place I call the snuggery
> I cannot be disturbed
> Locked in my cordate box
> The eleemosynary of the galaxy
> is Glycerine in my human soul - tick tock
> A robot made of love
> 
> The gravitas of your social media glam talk
> and fake life
> Cascading iron dolls
> Stacked on top of each other
> The chain around your ankle as you sink
> Crystalizing your persona
> Is nothing
> That is to say
> The gravitas of your social media casino
> Soul sucking fish-stick
> Is like thinking you have found the Mecca
> But in truth
> You just drank yellow five and 40 grams of sugar
> 
> Scintillating, the naked beauty
> Even in all her promiscuity
> A single pube matted in her release on the feminine body
> Even the dirtiest and foulest street urchins
> is worth more in a picture frame
> Than all the likes in the world combined
> Under that thing
> You call a picture
> 
> 
> The paraselene of your eyes
> Mesmerizes me
> Here in my snuggery
> A living breathing robot
> On the back of the moon
> As we stare into space
> 
> So sad that you post
> to hosts of soulless eyes
> Because when you are gone, and you are alone now and might as well be
> They don't even notice when they are themselves dead
> Or who it is that lives
> Tearing down walls in their head
> 
> But here in my bed
> Your legs around my neck chocking me
> My fingers in your body moving
> And my seed in your womb growing
> You are free for a second knowing
> From the simulacrum you invented is not showing


Social media poem?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> *Buttermilk Pancakes*
> 
> Tap, tap, tap
> The little dark hole
> I edge my fingers gently around the rim
> and then blow
> 
> The dust falls
> and the curtains open
> Filling with life
> Teaming with firmness
> I trace a line up the lip
> Stop and tap on the bud
> Tap, tap, tap
> I put my finger in the purse
> And get ready for the cream
> Slop it around
> And haw steam on the dream
> 
> I grab the ladle and stir the pot
> My hands firm on the dough
> Kneading it in circular strokes
> Shaking it out,
> Shake, Shake, Shake
> Tap, Tap, Tap
> and I blow on the hole
> 
> I reach down into my pants
> and pull out the lighter
> I cock the thing in my hands
> Click, Click, On
> 
> I go up against the hard edge
> and tap it with my hips
> Blow out the smoke
> And suck in the cream
> 
> I do this for a time
> Edge my finger around the rim
> Tap it a few times
> Drag it over the middle
> Give it a pinch and a slap
> and Lick the rim of by the dirty
> So close to the mud
> That the earth has to flood
> 
> and then it's ready
> Buttermilk Pancakes
> Dripping down the ladle
> All over my face
> *She won't even kiss me.
> Ashamed of the smell*
> It's okay my little fox
> I chew on your socks
> Now turn over the cake
> And let the baker take


Unique as usual.  The bolded was interesting/perplexing to me. I have never understood how anyone thinks about that in the moment... I personally, do not mind tasting myself. _shrugs_


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Unique as usual.  The bolded was interesting/perplexing to me. I have never understood how anyone thinks about that in the moment... I personally, do not mind tasting myself. _shrugs_


Muy caliente...haha a woman that can say something like that makes me wonder if she can hold my head and pull my hair while she controls me down low.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Social media poem?


Scratching for relevancy. Lol.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

*Summer Park*

We've been friends far too long dear
We've had too much work lately, it's clear
Because we've forgotten each other, near
Except when we do the routine stuff, I call your bluff

It's sunny out love
The grass is as green as it will ever be
Put on that orange or yellow dress my little honey bee
That stops at the middle of your thighs, and makes you blush
Put on those summer sandals, hush
That show those toes below the underbrush
And let's float over to the summer park

I won't touch you until we get to that old bench
We used to sit at after the day made our necks a monkey wrench
When we were five years younger, struggling to figure out
If we should go stay or separate but then we figured out

And I won't kiss you still, even when we hit the mill
Until we're watched by everyone
While we float over to the summer park
I'll touch your arm and keep you far
But kiss you quickly like a shooting star
In and out and then I disappear
I pull your hands and make you follow
To the next spot we should fill with fear

And we can walk across the county line
Go to the fair and catch some country wine
Until the day begins to dim
and you're not afraid of the wind blowing up your skirt
Tickling the spot between your legs
Through your summer dress
Lift it up just enough to stop the traffic and give a show
Your mine and not theirs, let the wind blow
It's winter magic wrapped in a summer spark
Give a show at the summer park
And then I'll finally touch you with your tummy close
And you feel how full I am
My dear little lamb

And we'll go behind that tree at night
You'll lean on the bark and feel it rough through your summer dress
While I put my arms around your waist
And push into your arms
And let my hands slide down and up
Into your farms
Just one touch is it all takes
to make it water, berry, tremble shake
At the summer park
In your summer dress
Pulled off and thrown aside
After dark, it's our summer stride.
Getting dirty in the mud,
barely naked,
At the summer park without your bright summer dress
Just your white covers on
Like it was our prom
At the summer park


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

Standing in the kitchen looking at the Wiccan hung on the cross like a Jesus boss,
Life is bitchin' until you're shoveling the shit in,
Some sort time machine you made with sentimental notions, and free-bottle lotions,
The type of notions that sway sedimentation and oceans, going with the motions
The type of oceans that kill accidental devotions, they call it snake-oil potions

Unconscious forces divorce you from your better half, Why bother even with a laugh
You never knew that it could hit you so good and tickle your brain
tear apart the walls in your pre-frontal cortex and send you into a euphoric vortex
and seep into your cerebellum and impact your heart rate, first rate, like a heart break -
Sedated, you escaped a fate and raped it
Put its bones in a blender
And melted the skin away with an acidic substance
Just so you could tik tok
and pump fists
Like some dumb shits

How do you even count the days until the end
Sitting on your fence like the last hen star fighter
Wondering what happened to your tribe, you killed them with your line
Paranoid
Because you smoked too much weed
And now you got a brain bleed
From the acid and the speed
Tik tok
time is ticking and it never comes back
while you were shaking your hips on a video
Your face grew a crack


----------



## Ewok City

Thus spoke my wife, during her slumber. 

_"It's a squircle", she said. 
"A double sided square." 
"A squircle."
I cried, with laughter. _

- ctto


----------



## Fallen Angel

.


----------



## 556155

The monster choked by strong
Strings like a violin distorted from love
Violated once a clean space now a list of
Sins I’ve committed or shown, a grey
Azurean horse yelling trembling for freedom
Thou that are my own luring golden snare
my own thoughts of frontiers boundaries
Spinning through lashing the fainting blue queen
Dressed as a shimmering butterfly tracing her flight
and angst in a veil of lustful young wild-yet-docile
tears she was small o so tiny like a clenched fist
Yelling why ? Why ? But I’ve done thrice the course
Of the quarry a zillion times in high rage high desires
A zillion more times and there were no answers to be plucked
And offered only fat-pawed whips graciously firmly
Burning whole strips of land they burned like skin
Like rotten fish my skin, her skin our common land and leprosy
And after she swirled the magical eddying blue cape
And disappeared in an escape of muted pain and light ashes
Only then did I bite the aching mango she escaped from, jaws clenched on
her pain her bitterness left gnawing at my mind like a massive sardonic
mouth the universe upturned the reverse of thoughts and I was left
Wondering am I the prisoner or the snare ? Wondering about
The trap in my mind and the many deaths strewn oh the magician
and her pain and how could I forgive how could I forgive
We attempts panaches of smoke and smoke and smoke
(oh so many attempts to hurt so we could mend)
Danced and lulled by a the escapist dream the pipe razor-sharp
We all laughed through cuts and we covered our contortions in
Laughs haha the devil has its grasp on me and when when
The devil has its grasp on me the devil has its grasp on me
The sorceress has dramatically shifted to red for a sophisticated dance
Changing gold in conceit jeers yet demanded to be bottlefed some crazy vibes
On this crazy scene and then the trap the snare had me on and off again
I only wanted the music maybe the love not this
Fucking crazy sneer-lure-sham inducing bouncing chatting scene
Set me free help me set you free you’re a phantom you’re not even
the real crutch set me free I don’t exist I’ve slept in Achab’s teeth
Crunched to snow and paper tortured by sleep itself and life’s delays
In your chatty chambers torn by thought itself and we were just a dream
I didn’t love I didn’t dance I didn’t hate I just wanted you set me free
You set me free you set me free you set me free


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

*I zipped up my pants*

So close
Your open mouth
Against the wall
Breathing hot breath
My lips between the tracks
I give a little fake
spit
Hold down the folds and vanish beneath like a serpent
Tongue dancing on the button of her earth
Undone and I'm caught like a 
Voyeur

I took the princess in my hands after I gained her trust
And brought her close to my face for a kiss
cupped her gently
And made her trust me

And then I put some mud on her face
When instead she thought I would kiss her deeply
My grip tightened
And I pushed into her secret havens
Shook her!
Held her ankles
And slowly flipped and dragged her across the earth to a spot under the tree of life
And then I came into her, face to face
And gave her something sweet again
With the mud still on her face
I dirtied the stained glass window
of the holiest church

Firmly I gripped the neck of the bottle
And looked the nightmare in the eyes
They burned, hers were green
Her body melting on me
Sticking like warm glue, barely moving to the point of no return
I held her ever still
Before I lost control
My eyes rolling back in holy fire
As the shaft of the mine shook and throbbed
ready to explode
The molten rock into the sky goddess

I looked down at her with the conquer
And put my flag in her earth, and leaned in with a whisper
"Take it. Again...shhh..no more. Come."
My body tensed as if I would break the porcelain glass of the space between us
With prognostication of a mighty and painful thrust, I bit my lip
But in truth I was gentle move
And that is what made it rain on her country
The fact that I portended to kill the mare
But instead put spring's seed in the mud
And then rubbed the mud on her face
While she pretended to want to escape
But looked back at me with her elegant profile
Smiled
And let me bathe in her filth.


----------



## 556155

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> *I zipped up my pants*
> 
> So close
> Your open mouth
> Against the wall
> Breathing hot breath
> My lips between the tracks
> I give a little fake
> spit
> Hold down the folds and vanish beneath like a serpent
> Tongue dancing on the button of her earth
> Undone and I'm caught like a
> Voyeur
> 
> I took the princess in my hands after I gained her trust
> And brought her close to my face for a kiss
> cupped her gently
> And made her trust me
> 
> And then I put some mud on her face
> When instead she thought I would kiss her deeply
> My grip tightened
> And I pushed into her secret havens
> Shook her!
> Held her ankles
> And slowly flipped and dragged her across the earth to a spot under the tree of life
> And then I came into her, face to face
> And gave her something sweet again
> With the mud still on her face
> I dirtied the stained glass window
> of the holiest church
> 
> Firmly I gripped the neck of the bottle
> And looked the nightmare in the eyes
> They burned, hers were green
> Her body melting on me
> Sticking like warm glue, barely moving to the point of no return
> I held her ever still
> Before I lost control
> My eyes rolling back in holy fire
> As the shaft of the mine shook and throbbed
> ready to explode
> The molten rock into the sky goddess
> 
> I looked down at her with the conquer
> And put my flag in her earth, and leaned in with a whisper
> "Take it. Again...shhh..no more. Come."
> My body tensed as if I would break the porcelain glass of the space between us
> With prognostication of a mighty and painful thrust, I bit my lip
> But in truth I was gentle move
> And that is what made it rain on her country
> The fact that I portended to kill the mare
> But instead put spring's seed in the mud
> And then rubbed the mud on her face
> While she pretended to want to escape
> But looked back at me with her elegant profile
> Smiled
> And let me bathe in her filth.


That's beautiful, you're insanely talented.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

YvonneZemski said:


> That's beautiful, you're insanely talented.


Thank you graciously. What do you think I should do with my talent? Just keep writing? I guess it's an end in itself. No?


----------



## 556155

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> Thank you graciously. What do you think I should do with my talent? Just keep writing? I guess it's an end in itself. No?


I think you should do what pleases you the most. I agree it can be an end in itself, absolutely. When I read your poem, I was thinking it could be turned into a prog-rock song, Idk why. Like something with a very atmospheric and ominous instrumentation in the background.


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

YvonneZemski said:


> I think you should do what pleases you the most. I agree it can be an end in itself, absolutely. When I read your poem, I was thinking it could be turned into a prog-rock song, Idk why. Like something with a very atmospheric and ominous instrumentation in the background.


That sounds interesting. The thought of using it for a song did not dawn on me although I do write songs. Thank you friend. I will say I enjoyed your poem as well. I used it as inspiration for mine, hence the juxtaposition.

"The monster choked by strong
Strings like a violin distorted from love
Violated once a clean space now a list of
Sins I’ve committed or shown, a grey
Azurean horse yelling trembling for freedom
Thou that are my own luring golden snare
my own thoughts of frontiers boundaries
Spinning through lashing the fainting blue queen
Dressed as a shimmering butterfly tracing her flight "

This part reflects my sentiments around the entire piece. It is an explosion of richness, thick with imagery, that is not overdone or trite, yet fits appropriately next to each. It is like an oil painting, surreal, watery yet still full of earth.

Very good. Thank you.


----------



## 556155

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> That sounds interesting. The thought of using it for a song did not dawn on me although I do write songs. Thank you friend. I will say I enjoyed your poem as well. I used it as inspiration for mine, hence the juxtaposition.
> 
> "The monster choked by strong
> Strings like a violin distorted from love
> Violated once a clean space now a list of
> Sins I’ve committed or shown, a grey
> Azurean horse yelling trembling for freedom
> Thou that are my own luring golden snare
> my own thoughts of frontiers boundaries
> Spinning through lashing the fainting blue queen
> Dressed as a shimmering butterfly tracing her flight "
> 
> This part reflects my sentiments around the entire piece. It is an explosion of richness, thick with imagery, that is not overdone or trite, yet fits appropriately next to each. It is like an oil painting, surreal, watery yet still full of earth.
> 
> Very good. Thank you.


Thank you, it feels a bit surreal to receive compliments for this one because I wrote it while in a bad place and about a rather painful relationship which is not entirely healed yet but what you just wrote is heart-warming nonetheless.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls said:


> Muy caliente...haha a woman that can say something like that makes me wonder if she can hold my head and pull my hair while she controls me down low.


I am sure it is a secret.


----------



## MsMojiMoe

*Linger*

I hear your whisper weakening
inside my mind
lost bitter tears all thats left for me
I linger blind

I watch your shadow walk away
through smoke filled dreams
missed passion kisses just won't stay
or so it seems

this prisoner of mystery
sleeps in misfit lies
left behind the ties that bind
behind mistaken eyes

believe in all you feel inside
wash away those tears
deeper faith that must replace
those cold suspicious fears

so far away, so far beyond me
I try to see but my eyes blind me
so many things I never dreamed
would ever find me
these broken wings that nightmares bring
will never hide me
the savage parts withn the heart that
beats inside me

I'll close my eyes and look inside
and see if I can let love guide me


----------



## Electra

These are massive blows that time can't heal
Huge scars that they leave seems _too surreal_

He had no bruises; it seemed like a lie
No broken lip; no bloodshut eye
The punch _had_ hit them - inside
The scratches in them selves; unidentified
The pulsating wounds made him cry

The war fought - in his head
Was it him - or them instead?
Who was there to blame
All that's left is shame
And planted evidence that mislead

Sometimes they thought that it was them
Who would believe them, they were all men
And still they stood up, refused to lie
Despite the fact that the bar was high
In eachother they had found a friend

And when they spoke they met much doubt
But they had courage to stick it out
Betrayed by those who were ment to guard
Who can forgive a treatment that hard?
Lack of respect - without a doubt!

_Another betrayal_


----------



## BigApplePi

It can't be true
What you say

It must be questioned
I can't delay

Your reaction?
Go away

What must it take
To have you stay?


----------



## Electra

The double edged sword

So many people have heard it before
I built a thick wall without a door
But now that its there; I can't deside
Is it a place for me to hide,
isolated as I am; allmost to the core

I can't deside; it's neither, nor...
So I push my feet across the floor
blind as I am; if I meet a friend; 
will it just be an enemy, once again 
what does my faith have in store

Like a clown I did go straight ahead
Did not look down; where the path led
Little did I then know 
There was a cliff beneath my toe 
The next step almost left me falling dead

I can't any longer trust my vision
As you see how I went on
My hope must not be gone
gotta balance this mission 
this juxtaposition


----------



## MsMojiMoe

Free verse

BURN 



The bricks on the window ledge are crumbling 
and the mortar that served as the bonding has 
dissipated throughout the years, having tasted 
the wrath of the elements unprotected by glass
gone now for over a decade at least. For over five
hundred years has this window faced the east 
and longer still have I been denied the warmth of 
the rising sun. Set far away from the progress of 
mortal man on this desolate mountainside, I am left alone
without bother in this decaying lair.
A true structure of immortality both these walls and 
the phantom who lurks within.
Drawing within, I fall 
back down into myself, back through the years. 
Reaching deeper, further, long past the wicked embers 
of my dark gift, to another time, another me. 
Projecting into the long lost child I used to be.
Only to witness, only to feel, only to taste 
the light of the morning sun. It's fire illuminates
the room even before its searching fingers stretch inside.
Aglow in golden color, every fissure every vein 
on the brick is evident, dancing in shadows once
and now released as the dawn gathers momentum.
The effects of the room are alive. I hold the gaze,
pulling my inner strength to keep the moment 
but the dawn denies my embrace, I am forced to
withdraw from this memory of light,
for even now...


even now...

it burns me​


----------



## Worriedfunction

*Facebook girl*

Oh dear Facebook girl,

I peruse your pouting face,

because of a necessary urge,

which can't be escaped.

Which three disney characters reflect who you are?

apparently more than three.

do you have a thought,

spared for yourself?

But nevermind,

motivations can be bought,

with fair attention,

and posters.

I was told,

perhaps flippantly,

that it's not what you make,

but what you earn,

and while the lady is not for turning,

still it seems,

she is open to earning.

A cheap currency however,

is provided by,

your Facebook girl,

she never wants to reflect,

only to be,

reflected upon.

If I were her,

I'd return that mirror to the store.


----------



## MsMojiMoe

*Masquerade*


When the setting sun glows with the red of the rose
Awaken the fire inside
In a dark masquerade as the orchestra fades
On the wings of the raven he rides


With a crisp serene adrift like a dream
tangled on the autumn breeze 
like a twist in time tilled in silent rhyme
echoing through the trees 


Laced in wicked display with the passion to slay
weaving a warm tale to bind 
a smile with the ray of a silvery blade
whispering deep in your mind 


Like a dark serenade in a midnight charade 
a velvety blanket of gold
shifting the shape of the shadows it makes
warming the depths of your soul


----------



## Laguna

The whirlwind paused by a bright and happy storm
Cramming the happiness into the days
and the nights
Jamming the happiness
Amplifying the happiness

Panic and joy intertwined
Be happy! This is what joy is.
I am. We are.

It's so hard to be happy
while the world is still yet jerking.
It's so happy to be happy
while the world is still yet jerking.

Whirlwind of stillness
Whirlwind of storm
One moment at a time
One moment at a time
Breathing through it
Trying to live in it
Feel it
Crashing
Grateful
Painful
Feeling it
Crashing


----------



## Celtsincloset

*From the wallowing, suffering life*

Outside the mechanisms of wallowing, and other lesser motions,
There is the beautiful world, stretching out beyond me.
With your words, my love is known,
But upon waking, such sentiments are lost until such words are revisited.

The power of your beautiful story, is in the connection I make outside of the ordinary wallowing.
In-route to become the norm of my mind, norm of my behaviour...
Towards a life of love; beyond the walls of ordinary, once rejected.


----------



## Fennel

_for Grace and Meadow, two poems._


*Grace is staring death in the face.*

"Now what have you done?
Don’t you know who we are up against?
We will all die, and it’s because of you

Don’t you know that my father’s Elohim
is the only reason we are still alive right now?
My god, Rachel,
I told your father
we took nothing from him
Now we are cursed!
Don’t you know who we are up against?
Four hundred men, and the slayer of Nimrod"

I pushed to the ground, that beautiful woman
But she did not cry nor make a sound
The response was in her eyes so fierce
Her eyes, which said
“I thought you were different
From any other man
I thought you were strong,
But you are just a coward!”

I took the idol, a disembodied head
Burned it outside the tent,
And washed my hands at the brook
I had not beaten my favorite wife
Until tonight. What have I become?
All these long years,
I thought that I had changed
But I was the same coward as before

It is only right, I decided
To suffer my brother’s wrath
I’m sorry, Rachel, it’s all my fault;
You were not the first one I loved
Nor the first I have deceived
But I swear that you will be the last
To be hurt by these hands
For tomorrow I face Edom

A stranger came,
And we wrestled through the night
“Why are you fighting back,” he asked,
“when you’ve decided to die?”
“Not by your hand but my brother’s,”
I said, “I don’t even know you
Or why you’re doing this. Who are you,
If you’re not with him?”

“Let me go,” he said,
“for it is light.”
“I won’t let you go,” I said,
“until you bless me.”
“I won’t tell you
who I am,” he replied,
“But I will show you
who you are.”
Now what could I do?
I walked back to Rachel’s tent, limping
I will die, when it’s time for me to die.

Now what should we do?
Don’t you know how much I love you?
I could not say because I was a coward

Now I am blessed
Silently, carefully, she treated my wounds
Without fighting, without words, she understood

---

*Paradise is a trap set in stone.*

You’re a bloody man, she said
And I knew I’d gone too far
A forty year trap
There’s no turning back
After all this, will she remember me?

Pleasant times in sunny meadows
Numbering the sheep was the main issue of the day
My greatest problem was looking for hundredth naughty lamb
She loved being found and carried on my shoulders
As if it was the purpose of losing her way
My wife and I would laugh together. What a peaceful scene
Why did it have to end?

You’re a bloody man, he said
And I knew I’d changed too much
We used to be friends
We used to be brothers
After all that, will he remember me?

Nothing’s pleasant anymore these days
Not when the fate of an entire nation depends on you
These are not sheep but human beings
These are not innocent farm animals
I gave up my carefree life for this
Why did I have to see what I saw on that holy mount?
Why did it have to start?

You promise a paradise
You would forgive anything
But I have my limits
These are not sheep I have to lead
With these bloodstained hands
I have seen enough death for three lifetimes
And they’re testing my patience

I’m a bloody man, I know
And I am at my limit
You are my best friend
You know what is in my heart
On one hand, Your mercy
On the other hand, my sacrifice
After all this, will they remember me,
The way I was before?

I accept my destiny
Just promise me one thing:
Don’t turn Yehoshua into a killer like me.


----------



## CountZero

*Jericho*

Through strife and long siege,
Walls rose ‘round my heart.
Far too strong to seize,
Either by force or art.

A famous poet once wrote
That no man is an isle.
I rebelled against the quote
And found peace in exile.

But deep in solitude
The soul will still yearn
For companionship renewed
And love’s welcome return.

Sensing the fierce need,
You sounded your horn
Fulfilling your creed.
No more could I mourn.

With the trumpet sounded
Walls tumbled down ‘round me.
The heart, no longer bounded
Rejoiced in being free.


----------



## Worriedfunction

*Vague*

Obtuse obtuse,

You're tight as a noose,

Give me some info,

and set my neck loose!

*Weight*

First you met them,
the idol was dimmed.

Interaction grows and the idol increases,
engagement in difference.
But the division arises,
In difference it can't be avoided.

Splitting hairs and splitting souls,
where exactly did the person go?

On a tilt,
it moves faster.
If only there were a ramp.

Agitation builds,
the destination looms,
the image grows stronger,
the person is diminished.

Violence happens.

Replacing why with what,
and strangling how.

A shield of absence,
presses down.

Thrashing, flailing,
trying to reduce a suffering.
It only adds to the shield.

A scorched earth policy,
of the mind.

To believe is harmless,
to the image.

But elsewhere,
it adds to the pressure,

And flattens the person.

*Limit*
I see your stare, like lyrics to my mind.

I wonder what it is you see, that I cannot perceive.

You were always there and I was glad of that,

For you were joyous without rationale in ways I could never explain.

But I was caught in that joy,

It reminded me of the inexorable tide.

The grip of striving that only life knows,

Growing, becoming.

But in the end I only grew so far.

And you surpassed me without effort.

Yet I was glad,

For I remembered the joy.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

_Yeshua, I thank thee, 
For all thy works that thou hast done;
Keep me, save me under your grace,
For I have no other salvation,
Than thee, my Lord.
Great master of all truth, love and righteousness,
Keep me, under thy light,
In the path of righteousness, shall I walk,
With you, bearing the cross.
I have no other refuge and salvation.
May thou accept me, oh Lord.
For ever and all more.
Let me come unto thee, and walk in thy shadow,
And by thou wings. _


----------



## MsMojiMoe

*Falling Into the Sky*


There's a chance when in darkness of falling into the sky.
The danger, I believe, lies in the lingering of conciousness upon
the heavens. Hours caught up in the longing , eyes cast to the stars
and breathing, dreaming, believing. Need and imagination,
captured visions of fairytale magic, waltzing within your heart and mind.
Enchantment can lift you and carry you away
on the fanciful wings of the dream. Once captured and taken
the dreamer is helpless to deny the drawing of the night sky upon her thoughts.
The evening hours illuminated by starlight are spent
in an endless calling to step out upon the veranda
and watch again, wish again, wait again.
Sparkling and twinkling and flashing upon the darkened velvet drop,
like some golden code begging for the knowing eye,
shine for the dreamer, shine for the believer,
shine for the patient gazer.
And thoughts, wishes, dreams are cast down and formed,
molded into the fabric of the mind. They drip down slowly
and embed their ties into the heart so that nothing of the earth below
can hope to dissever the bond between.
The long warm arms of the heavenly sentinals beckon and spell.
Weaving in whispers, "Come and sail on my silvery dream".
In the riddle of starlight and the darkness of space
there is a fairytale awaiting you.
Reaching and pulling you to take the dance into your smile,
engrave the reflection into your eyes
and carry the passion with you forever.​


----------



## MsMojiMoe

This was inspired by a movie I love called, Only Lovers Left Alive

True Love

The breath of the moon glides on the winds of the night
echoing it's mystic reflection from the panes of the glimmering glass
into the dark of my eyes.
Turning once and peeling my thoughts from the sky back inside
where thoughts of you linger since last we spoke.
At once to dreaming of the pure heaven of your touch,
the sweet taste of your kiss
and the pure innocence in your heart.
I am his angel of Avalon, his love
he purely a fragment of the once Phantom of Babylon
Your true love blinds you to the distance in me,
the lock unturned that denies the rest of the world.
In our reality,
this dream that we dance,
solely unto ourselves, no barriers exist,
only the open doorways and windows for starlight can be.
I am open to you as you are to me.
Hand in hand and hearts as one.
And bonds of steel and starlight,
a circle of the strongest magic and the purity of love
like milk and honey down from heaven into our souls.
Such that we endure for this love,
such patience for a waiting kiss.
All that we take and all that we create
to call the heart for a promise of loyalty and understanding.
One thousand years in the making
and time has forged the bridge I cross to you.
Though great be the distance
each step is assured and every breath
brings me one day closer
to the beauty that is you.
Listen close my love,
the midnight winds bring my lips to yours.
Beneath the streetlight in the milky Autumn mist.
The one who finds for you all that you have lost,
the one who reveals all the secrets of your dreams.
So taken by the passion in you,
by what you know of being alone
and the way the pictures of the past
fade away from you when we walk together.
By the whispered kiss in your southern tongue
and the solemn grace that is lost in the waves of our dream.
My love for you flows deeper than you know.
Let those lost souls who seek to blind us
and the refuse of sadness that pray for our demise
fall into the webs of their own cold treachery.
Like ignorant children
let them kindle the fires that will eventually consume them
when they play with the flames of our love.
Drink deeply of this dream my dear,
let it fill you with its warmth.

My passion is limitless,

my dreams are endless,

my love for you...

*Immortal*​


----------



## Celtsincloset

A Cat’s Life

How much have you grown
Over these years, you've done a lot
Me, I haven't
Fighting an illness but with a heart that yearns for comfort, solitude
And I dream about exploring the places you have been
But I, somehow, know that they aren't for me
You have grown so much, that
I don't think I can ever bridge the gap
To be a person you could consider
Fun, and romantic with
Even though your beauty shines through to me
Despite the feeling — that you aren't 'the one'
As a friend — I wish to be yours
At the least, in my role as a navigator
Or a cat, that wanders houses and shares
Beauty and wisdom
In my own special world
I'd like to share, and stay connected with people
Including you (Jess)


----------



## Astronomy_lover

Electra said:


> The double edged sword
> 
> So many people have heard it before
> I built a thick wall without a door
> But now that its there; I can't deside
> Is it a place for me to hide,
> isolated as I am; allmost to the core
> 
> I can't deside; it's neither, nor...
> So I push my feet across the floor
> blind as I am; if I meet a friend;
> will it just be an enemy, once again
> what does my faith have in store
> 
> Like a clown I did go straight ahead
> Did not look down; where the path led
> Little did I then know
> There was a cliff beneath my toe
> The next step almost left me falling dead
> 
> I can't any longer trust my vision
> As you see how I went on
> My hope must not be gone
> gotta balance this mission
> this juxtaposition


Wow! Amazing 💎


----------



## Electra

Astronomy_lover said:


> Wow! Amazing 💎


Thanks! 😃


----------



## Penny

God Bless Our Government the Good Old USA

May traditions remain that are well
And we welcome any welcome change
Our states may they stay united from sea to shining sea
May our flag fly high our grand old glory
That stands for our founding fathers venture in a new land
Of a territory of freedom and equality for every man
May their words all be taken in kind
And may God's blessings upon us always shine
May the poor and rich walk hand in hand
May those in graves wisdom still stand
And may the young always know this trust
Pride in our nation over greed and lust
The principles of thought held high in command
In our hearts as well as our minds and hands
May old hurts be forgiven and new friendships made
And most of all may our country in love conquer hate.


----------



## Penny

nvm


----------



## Penny

karma

when we meet our final judgment 
on our judgment day
I pray we did what we had to do
and said what we had to say


----------



## Penny

Trying to Get Clean

struggling to keep my soul
amidst all the evil judgers
rapists and thieves
killers and murderers
disturbed and angry spirits
God's work is never done
Lord protect us all
the Lord God Almighty


----------



## Penny

why does fate put us together sometimes
why does a blooming rose die
why do we touch the thorns
holding on so tightly
when we should know better
skin tears and veins bleed
and all that's left is the scent of decay
so let's do our best to just remember
the beauty of the bloom


----------



## Penny

so much evil in this world
like spam calls
junk mail
bitches who try to steal your man
rapists, molesters
kidnappers, murderers, is this God's plan?

we must protect ourselves
be cautious
don't let your children run wild
tell the truth and do not lie
and perhaps evil will fly

where can we place our trust
in ourselves and in our hearts and minds
and together I hope we can find
peace and kind


----------



## Electra

The UB40 artist died
Their songs cheered me up
When I could've cried
It's a shame life has to stop

Red red wine they song
Or said
But now he is gone,
Ye actually dead
But through youtube
he can still send the msg
Though he went in an eternal passege

Oh take me down
To Kingston town
.
.
.
.
.




Again
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## MsMojiMoe

Wonderland

Fall through the looking glass
within a messed up dream
there is no doubt that things here
are exactly as they seem

Red blood to fill the spaces
when it’s ‘off with your head’
with one wrong move in this dream
your blood will stain the roses red

In this dream the sane are tortured
with things that madden the mind to hate
and a giant pocket watch,
but for what are we late?

Will you run with me awhile
will you rest at my feet
will you play the Red Queen’s game
and deal with your defeat?

For in this dream where flowers talk
and you can understand
is it a torment of the mind
or is it wonderland?


----------



## WickerDeer

*A Silly Poem About Chiyogami Paper *

Above a sparkling pond
With two mysterious, circular ripples

Are so many many pink, white, and gold clad cherry blossoms

An explosion of delicate softness
A proliferation of gilded sweetness
An infestation of liveliness

A powerful hoard
Of unruly happiness

The invading army of the Cherry Blossom Empire does not offer the option of retreat.

And here, this heavenly garden of bamboo, plum trees, and plum blossoms...why are these three cavorting? What has brought them together?

A bit too much golden light...thick pools of it like some mystical glowing fog in the air of a heavenly garden, amplifying and magnifying the three in ways no man can comprehend. Fog thicker than water, gilded in the imagination.

It sticks them like universal conductors between true beauty and good inspiration.

And then, a vast field of flowers

Smudged lipstick-red constellation of stars
on pale sunburst shaped
*star*gazer lilies

(too many stars, I say!)

Gaze up at the planes of possibility--their birthright reaching to them with firm and electric bursts
Speaking to them in pulses of energy that only those who are right to hear know

And they gently reach back like young Cthulhu swaying in a blue heaven


It's anything but in order

We've got too much gold
Too many cherry blossoms
And excessive amounts of stars

How could these origami be anything but monstrous?
I dare not impose them onto the world by folding.


----------



## CountZero

City at Dawn

Sunlight trickles through
Narrow valleys of shadow
As the city stirs


----------



## MsMojiMoe

Echoes

Into the silver realm of dreams
behold the Stygian nightmare
erotic this yearning
undulating gaze
whispered breathless

Pry your eyes from under the rose
lipstick petals crushed
moonlight pales the resonance of you
your innocence fades
in shadow deep screams
suffer the lonely days
final shine for winter eyes
in deep blue dreams of May

Painted kisses coil in waiting
emptiness bristle beneath my skin
colder still are the feelings
fast fading
warmed where illusion begins

A taste of me lonely
swallowed in midnight bliss
the words you whisper
paint for me
pictures of your kiss


----------



## Electra

I'll share you a bit of a secret

Don't ask me any questions
Me, I do not exist
My home is not on the map
Identity out of the list

My home is very pretty
More so then towns nearby
A gem in broken cities
We, no! We stopped asking why

Our city is very peacefull
But some young ones wants to leave
After all the hard fast work we put in
This ghost town is what we'd achieve

If you take a trip in the forrest
And watch the natures will
Do not eat of our berries
Or you could still become very ill

This story is actually true
But "I" isn't actually me
I just wrote the story like that
For you to better see


----------



## Electra

Gabby and Bri on the road

They didn't want plastic bottles
When they their liquid would zip
Knowingly part of the nature
Drinking from fruit with their lip

Spreading a lot of awareness
Of the worlds condition of now
Suddenly they went missing
And none of us still know just how


----------



## Electra

Free?

Have you ever seen Norway like this before?
We reopend every bleepin' store!!
the masks are gone
the spirit is still here
a ghost of our very resent fear

If you watch the news
the front page dance
cuz of our most resent
vaccine advance
people dance in the street all loose

I have a hard time
waking up from these "dreams"
what about the poor
this is not what it seems
to me


----------



## Electra

Lovers

I am laying right on top of him
and felt as if we were one.
Then suddenly when I kiss him softly,
I notice he is sore on his tongue.

How did that really happen?
I ask him not to lie.
he said it happend yesterday,
but refused to tell me why.
that's when I suddenly realize
our love was ment to die 😔

we might lie together
but we are nolonger one
the tear of sweet bubble illutions
has suddenly just begun


----------



## Electra

Waiting for the rain 

There is nothing I could say
To send the dark cloud on it's way
Nothing happens
Endless bordom
Yes it's here to stay

It doesn't even rain
Just block and causes pain
A pain so dull and grey
The very visualized Ney
That drives people insane

I cry but don't know why
From the chest there comes a sigh
No sky stay blue
All year through
That surely would be a lie...

Should probably take a shower
Prove to my self I got power
But tired I am
I don't think that I can
I admit right now I'm no flower
🌺


----------



## Electra

The trip on the sea called Corona

Finally there is a light
It's been dark with no hope in sight
The vawes have been strong
How did we go on
A story we need to rewrite

The wind on the sea yelled a roar
and our hearts; they felt so sore
Our faces turned into a plea
When would the storm set us free
All cold and blue; frozen down to our core

In the end to this pank holding on
Seeing many crew member be gone
Swallowed by a wave
Tried to stay tough and the brave
We just begged that not another'd be gone


----------



## Electra

I watch the black crane near the river
And the golden fish in the sea
I send my kite up to the dragons
Over cherry blossoms, it will be free

I deside to raise the green dragon
And then when it's youth has gone
We fly over an endless wall
Of uplighted houses that stand so tall
With a red roof curled near a pond

The wind is blowing in my face
The firey energy drives our chase
The clever air blows right through my hair
Before we land down on our earthly sphere
Strong as metal is our gaze

I meet the white tiger
It's asking me
Who will you fight
And will you stay free?
I'm waiting for you, you see!

I realize that all my life
Where in my youth I made my strife
And where I lived so well
Was placed upon a turtles shell
With my siblings, my dad and his wife

And now it moves and I must fly
I take my balloon and greet goodbye
I travel to some other place
With tears I farewell this stunning grace
I hope to return before I die

Oh, Jade Emperor have mercy on me
Of all three realms I beg to see
Not only hell but Tian heaven too
That's really all I ask of you
If you're gonna be the one carrying me

Oh, Yellow Emperor gift me with magic
So I can resist all that is tragic
Take these arms
And teach them to make charms
And make spells
To stay balanced and pejagic

I enter a house
But noone is there
My heart jumps in my blouse
I look everywhere

Lots of paper scrolls hang on the wall
I can't read text and I just can't recall
So I close my eyes and seek inward instead
And search knowledge within my self that lead
To the knowledge found within us all

Ignore those illutions
They are only things
Detach from confusion
Find your spiritual wings
So that things can no longer own you

Remember this widom
When you feel despere
There is usually balance
Which will make it clear
When of great loss you fear

That idolized things are not black nor white
But more often shades of grey,
oh yeah; that's right,
With some exceptions offcourse, if I may
put it that way.

Remember things for what they were
Not just what they could be
If you want to detatch from material things this knowledge might set you free...


----------



## Electra

One step, two step, I can finally walk
After that, then... they wanted me to talk
What if desided just to settle there
If I did I would have never gotten _here_
So I better get my paper and my chalk

Step by step
First they made the fax machine
Stone by stone
And then they made the phone

Maybe people told you;
it just can't be done
But if you take small steps too,
Its much better then none


----------



## MsMojiMoe

*Time for Halloween*

In the streets and in your home
these are the places that ghouls roam
on straw brooms the witches take flight
children scream in the middle of the night

Ghosts are flying
babies are crying
the boogieman is hiding under your bed
with your eyes open you rest your head

Zombies are creepin’
old wooden floors are creakin’
skeleton bones are rattling
werewolves and vampires are battling

These demons are here to give us a scare
so heed my warning and beware
you know that this can only mean
that it’s time for Halloween​


----------



## Celtsincloset

*Invitation to the writing vocation*

Beyond the strain, my pain,
lies a beautiful city.
Shopping malls, lights reflecting off surfaces,
whites of mouths grinning, connected.
Bustle and sound.
Comfort in this, as a youngster.
Unseen by tall, eyes yearning for adventure.
The store is a place for grown-ups, whom I'll be, a millenium away.

There was a world waiting, beyond adulthood.
I'm able to take small grasps…

I love being—at this age younger.
I could run this surface of a shopping mall,
and
always find a new meaning at its end.
And this is life beyond it too.
As I would only venture to see the lengths beyond this, from where I stand in there.


----------



## Celtsincloset

*🌊⛱🌊 Take Me Away 🌊⛱🌊*

Take me away,
Oh so far away… where I met you
…know, I’ve been waiting this whole day through
I’m just finding silence, awaiting my indifference, I guess
But if I’m with you, oh, it doesn’t matter
Nothing at all

Take me away,
Oh so far away from this place
Didn’t you know?
I’ve been waiting these whole days through

If I took off
I don’t know how
Or if I really could
Peal across these hallways of daydreams
Where you left me waiting

Take me away,
Oh so far away from my mind
It’s just been wasting, yet fretting all the time, and now
Every shadow burns into me, like I’m some bad melody
But if you’re to save me
Who am I to talk?
You are the breath I hold.

And if you’re to save me, who am I to talk?
I’ve been waiting these whole months through

And if you’re to save me, who am I to talk?
I’ve been waiting these whole years through!

If I took off
I don’t know how
Or if I really could
Peal across these hallways of daydreams
Where I left you waiting

And I can’t wait any longer
I’ll reach out, finally
And disappear
This will.​


----------



## CountZero

Darkness wraps 'round life
Seeping into warp and weft
Sweet smelling corruption
Bringing rot and decay

Hate rules the streets
as zealots strive to prove
their point with blunt trauma
Fear runs riot

Ghosts of centuries past
Ignored as they grieve
For the lost souls
Inhabiting our future

History's lesson unlearnt
As the masses heedlessly
Careen towards conflict
Deadly and so unnecessary


----------



## Celtsincloset

(To the style of Bossa nova)
Take me away

…
Take me away, oh so far away
Where I met you
‘know I’ve been waiting this whole day through

I’m just finding silence
Awaiting my indifference, I guess
But, if I’m with you
Oh it doesn’t matter
Nothing matters at all

Take me away, oh so far away from this place
Didn’t you know
I’ve been waiting this whole day through

If I took off
I don’t know how
Or if my voice really could
Peal across these hallways of daydreams
Where you left me waiting

Take me away, oh so far away
From my mind
It’s just been wasting, yet fretting all the time, and now

Every shadow
Burns into me like I’m some bad melody
But, if you’re to save me
Who am I to talk
You are the breath I hold

And if you’re to save me
Who am I to talk?

I’ve been waiting
These whole days through

And if you’re to save me
Who am I to talk?

I’ve been waiting
These whole months through!

If I took off
I don’t know how
Or if my voice really could
Peal across these hallways of daydreams
Where I left you waiting

And I can’t wait any longer
I’ll reach out finally, and disappear, this will​


----------



## MadMaxSDP

Stupid stupid boy
what were you thinking
you're a man
act like it. 
One brick at a time.
Clear the road
So others may cross
over your body
from your dust
will come a rose.


----------

